# Show Off Your Burberry Collection



## Sunnydqt

I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.


----------



## Chico

I think they are both very cute Sunnydqt. But i cant enlarge the photo


----------



## SilverSea

There Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunnydqt

I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.  





I think this should work better. You should be able to enlarge it!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Very nice shoes, and I like the color of your purse


----------



## Irissy

I only have one but I love it!  It was my first designer bag.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Here's my small Burberry collection:







*Left to right:*

Novacheck Sling Bag
Bluebell Check Satchel
Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag


----------



## Sunnydqt

yeuxhonnetes, I love your bluebell!


----------



## Anunu

Here's my one and only Burberry bag  
I absolutely love it, it's the perfect colour for me because I wear a lot of black, white and grey, especially durin the autumn and winter. Sorry the photo is so small. I cut it out of a bigger picture where the main focus wasn't on the bag, it just happened to be in the background.


----------



## newaddiction

i love the bluebell satchel! I have yet to accumulate a Burberry, im not sure why.. Im more into other designers at the moment, but who knows about next year? week? hehe


----------



## Coachlover123

You ladies all have wonderful Burberry collections!


----------



## Wajoud

wow i`m


----------



## Wajoud

wow i love burberry so much


----------



## Addy

Admins, can you please make this a sticky in the forum? TIA!


----------



## CYPRUS

I just noticed the burberry forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is my latest Burberry handbag and when I find time I will post more items~


----------



## dmitchell15

I only have this bag!


----------



## bernz84

^^ That's okay, it's still really pretty!  I have yet to own a Burberry, only because it's too hard to find where I live!  I'll have to venture out at a different mall because the one closest to me only carries Coach and D&B


----------



## dmitchell15

Thank you so much, I'm excited it is my first "big house designer." Also, I didn't know what you thought about online, but Burberry does have an official website. They have some really nice rainboots that I want.I really like these,they say riding boots but becaue they are rubber, I would use them as rainboots. Burberry - Accessories: Footwear: RIDING BOOT I know what you mean about malls carrying only coach and D&B. I also like Brahmins (not sure if I spelled it right), those are really nice as well, the ones with the crocodile print. I want to save up some money again and hopefully by next year buy the LV damier speedy 25. I think it is so pretty and it is not too common. Everyone I know has a monogrammed speedy 25. 

Burberry


----------



## bernz84

Thanks for the link. You know, it's even harder for me to find discount Burberry on ebay...I don't know whether I'm getting a good deal or not, partly because I'm not familiar with the line (I'm more knowledgeable about LV). I kinda want to get a Burberry bucket in place of my LV petite bucket (because it's sent off for repairs and I miss it sooooo much!!!). I really ought to use that Authenticate Burberry sticky...but I have to save money because I'll need to pay for my grad school apps (which are pretty pricey once it all accumulates).

Also, I highly recommend getting a damier speedy! I think it's a bit more subtle than the mono one, and it's different (since practically everyone has the mono one, like you said).  Just as a forewarning, though: once you get an LV, you'll want more!


----------



## Sunnydqt

dmitchell15 said:


> I only have this bag!


 
dmitchell,
Cute bag! I love it!


----------



## kymmie

I only have two Burberry bags.  I do not know the name of the shoulder bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I purchased a kabillion years ago in London) and my Candy Check tote.


----------



## bernz84

Nice bags!


----------



## FashionMIKE

My collection i also have the an umbrealla but cant find that and a walett but that went in the wash. BUt heir is my duffell and coat.


----------



## jadecee

^^ love that duffel and coat!


----------



## Sarsi

My Pretty Cherry


----------



## Sunnydqt

kymmie said:


> I only have two Burberry bags. I do not know the name of the shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purchased a kabillion years ago in London) and my Candy Check tote.


 
I almost bought the pink one but I thought I'd get more use out of a barrel bag so I went with the barrel. Cute bags kymmie!


----------



## keykey36

I didn't realize I had so many Burberry accessories...I thought I'd sold most of them lol  But here is what I have left...My scarves, wrinkly but cute, Sandles, hats, wallet and My FAVORITE bag of all time.


----------



## kymmie

Very nice!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Very cute accesories keykey36!


----------



## keykey36

Thanx Sunnydqt! I would love to buy a brown/beige Trench Coat but it never gets cold enough in LA for a coat.  HUMBUG!


----------



## sallynally

kymmie said:


> I only have two Burberry bags.  I do not know the name of the shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purchased a kabillion years ago in London) and my Candy Check tote.


curious... how much cheaper (compared to the US) are the Burberry bags in London?


----------



## midnight

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my small Burberry collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to right:*
> 
> Novacheck Sling Bag
> Bluebell Check Satchel
> Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
> Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag



i luv the bluebell satchel!!
but where is the messenger bag leh???


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

midnight said:


> i luv the bluebell satchel!!
> but where is the messenger bag leh???



oh i just sold it a few days ago, and replaced the picture with this one


----------



## mischa

Keykey i love your handbag!!it's so classy!


----------



## gingerfarm

I only have one Burberry purse...the patent leather Shackle Hobo.  I have more coats from them then purses, so I'll post them as well.  Hope you like them!


----------



## gingerfarm

the black long coat is the one that started my addiction with Burberry outerwear.


----------



## gingerfarm

Last one.


----------



## itsgood2beme

arireyes said:


> My one and only Burberry!


 

arireyes ~ I love the class black leather and unless you were familar with the brass hooks or whatever you want to call them - you couldn't tell it's Burberry ~that's what I love about some of their styles...that is until you open up the purse then it's a given..............LOVE the PURSE...You will have that around for ages.


----------



## Sunnydqt

gingerfarm,
I love your quilted jackets. Very classic!


----------



## gingerfarm

Sunnydqt, thanks!  I wear them the most...very light to carry around.  =)


----------



## ValleyO

My one Burberry- a dark-check duffle:


----------



## speedydelivery

http://static.flickr.com/116/308235568_39f48f063f_b.jpg

I sold the equestrian lola and the gucci charms though to get my damier speedy 30, that's in the link below.  And the mono speedy 30 went buh-bye as well, I wanted a new fresh one, you can't tell in the pics, but the handles were darker than that irl and it bugged me, lol.  My wilsham I really adore!  I wonder if they still make that bag?


----------



## Darinchic

This is my one and only burberry bag  .. Am not a big fan.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Darinchic said:


> This is my one and only burberry bag  .. Am not a big fan.


 
Very cute purse! I love the burberry london scent as well!


----------



## theglamorous

Great collections.


----------



## abandonedimages

dmitchell15 said:


> I only have this bag!



i *love *that satchel!


----------



## cee_cee

I only have one Burberry wallet which I absolutely adore!! 

Does any one know if theres a matching bag in the fabric and not the canvas-type material?


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Here are my two lovely bags...


----------



## angel2434

here's my FIRST and only Burberry  . A gift from bf for christmas  . I love the candy check line.


----------



## anghelq

Here's my one and only burberry.


----------



## anghelq

OOps forgot to attached photo.. Anyway, here's my one and only blue check burberry.


----------



## itsgood2beme

okay, I have finally gotten around to taking images of my Burberry collection...so here it is:

























I do have a couple of other pieces, but I have to locate them - lost somehwere in my house - HA! HA!


----------



## gingerfarm

itsgood2beme said:


> okay, I have finally gotten around to taking images of my Burberry collection...so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a couple of other pieces, but I have to locate them - lost somehwere in my house - HA! HA!


 
YAY!    Another person with the Shackle Hobo!  I haven't met anyone with that bag.  good taste good taste...


----------



## itsgood2beme

gingerfarm said:


> YAY!  Another person with the Shackle Hobo! I haven't met anyone with that bag. good taste good taste...


 
Are you talking about the red purse, if memory serves me I believe it is from the shackle collection -I am horrible with names...and you mentioned hobo, so I guess that is the other giveaway....I also got this one at the Burberry Outlet in Michigan City....I love it, I have seen some wallets there too - why  I never picked one up is beyond me?  

I will be heading by there again this weekend, who knows - maybe I will find something else....I can't remember what I paid for it, but I know I got a pretty good deal on it!   

..yes, you also have GREAT taste!!!!


----------



## gingerfarm

^^why, thank you.  hehehe.

yes, I'm talking about the red purse.  I have the slightly smaller one in patent leather, got that back in 2004.  I believe this (mine and yours with the white stitching) is the first ones that comes with the shackle.  It was my first designer purse...i still love it!

I have no burberry outlet close to me...so, you have fun there!!!  Share with us if you find anything good!


----------



## itsgood2beme

gingerfarm said:


> ^^why, thank you. hehehe.
> 
> yes, I'm talking about the red purse. I have the slightly smaller one in patent leather, got that back in 2004. I believe this (mine and yours with the white stitching) is the first ones that comes with the shackle. It was my first designer purse...i still love it!
> 
> I have no burberry outlet close to me...so, you have fun there!!! Share with us if you find anything good!


 
Yes, aside from my light blue purse - I believe ours are amongst the 1st of the shackle style - the silver buckle, for those  ....There was a black shackle in the store maybe a year ago, oh it was georgeous - but I ended up going with something else- what, I can't remember.

Otherwise my all time fav purse from Burberry - is my pink croc purse - that's fun to take out for the evening  

...Sounds good I will do so, I let you know what I see at the outlets over the weekend -I am sure they do phone orders!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great collection itsgood2beme 
This is mine, as you can see, i'm a bit obcessed with baby blue burberry stuff


----------



## itsgood2beme

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Great collection itsgood2beme
> This is mine, as you can see, i'm a bit obcessed with baby blue burberry stuff


 

Thank you, I love your Burberry collectin as well - can't go wrong with blue, it's one of my favorite colors!! Nice collection


----------



## mandi

Irissy said:


> I only have one but I love it!  It was my first designer bag.
> 
> View attachment 76116



i'm in love with your bag!! too bad i can't find it anywhere now!!


----------



## ReRe

Here is one of my Burberry bags.  I also have a small pink candy clutch, a black Alma style, plaid with red leather trim Alma style, a suede check wristlet and a fantastic older Burberry with wooden handles in equestian plaid I purchased at Burberry in London.  I never cease to get compliments on that one--will try to post picture.


----------



## yoguina100

Hello To Burberry fans!!!


----------



## itsgood2beme

ReRe said:


> Here is one of my Burberry bags. I also have a small pink candy clutch, a black Alma style, plaid with red leather trim Alma style, a suede check wristlet and a fantastic older Burberry with wooden handles in equestian plaid I purchased at Burberry in London. I never cease to get compliments on that one--will try to post picture.


 
ReRe...love Burberry purse, I have a larger one from the same line -I love mine, esp in the spring/summer!! What fun!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## maryg1

wow, first time posting one of my bags! Introducing a Mini Cinda leather in Sienna colour:


----------



## pisdapisda79

I love the color of your bag, it's a beauty



maryg1 said:


> wow, first time posting one of my bags! Introducing a Mini Cinda leather in Sienna colour:


----------



## maryg1

pisdapisda79 said:


> I love the color of your bag, it's a beauty


 
Thanks! I'm a bit afraid I won't carry it a lot in spring/summer, I think it's a bag for cold weather...what do you think?


----------



## blew415

Sorry my pic is so small- but I wanted to share my Burberry collection with you guys!

Denim pochette
Pochette
Lola


----------



## flungflung83

angel2434 said:


> here's my FIRST and only Burberry  . A gift from bf for christmas  . I love the candy check line.


 I saw the pink one at the store long ago. I hesitated on whether I was going to buy it.  I said next time and before I knew they were off the shelves... I regret that!   But glad you got yours


----------



## itsgood2beme

maryg1 said:


> Thanks! I'm a bit afraid I won't carry it a lot in spring/summer, I think it's a bag for cold weather...what do you think?


 

Love it, thanks for sharing!~


----------



## itsgood2beme

blew415 said:


> Sorry my pic is so small- but I wanted to share my Burberry collection with you guys!
> 
> Denim pochette
> Pochette
> Lola


 

Nice collection you have started, love the dog in your avatar too!!!


----------



## ViciousBliss

ReRe said:


> Here is one of my Burberry bags. I also have a small pink candy clutch, a black Alma style, plaid with red leather trim Alma style, a suede check wristlet and a fantastic older Burberry with wooden handles in equestian plaid I purchased at Burberry in London. I never cease to get compliments on that one--will try to post picture.


 

that bowler bag is TDF! i just officially fell in love! FABULOUS taste.


----------



## kasumi168

_marmalade said:


> I only have 2 Burberry (a tote and a matching wallet). I love it because it works with any outfits and they're so practical


 
OMG!! i Love that Tote.. I had it but sold it a few years back and have regretted it since As I love the red trim instead of the black!


----------



## Lisasbags

gorgeous bag


----------



## Sunnydqt

Very nice!


----------



## ReRe

ReRe said:


> Here is one of my Burberry bags. I also have a small pink candy clutch, a black Alma style, plaid with red leather trim Alma style, a suede check wristlet and a fantastic older Burberry with wooden handles in equestian plaid I purchased at Burberry in London. I never cease to get compliments on that one--will try to post picture.


Here are the rest, including my favorite the one in the middle I purchased in Burberry London!


----------



## maryg1

It's lovely! Congratulations


----------



## blew415

^ love how that looks!


----------



## Sunnydqt

maryg1 said:


> It's lovely! Congratulations


 
I didn't know burberry had that design. Very cute!


----------



## cherrieblossoms

This was a wonderful gift:




My first Burberry is a barrel candycheck pink!


----------



## mr.dooney

BURBERRY... weeee.. i love it the print the styles.. do they have more?
*Mister Dooney*


----------



## Pamajama

Hi All~

My name is Pamajama and I'm a Burberry freak (Coach too)...feel like this is AA for purse addicts  

I love this site.  I finally got a chance to take some photos today   

I've also turned my husband and grandson on to Burberry so I've attached a couple of their things as well  

Enjoy!!


----------



## maryg1

^Lovely collection, your grandson's trousers are cute!


----------



## Pamajama

Thanks, those are actually shorts...I can't wait to see him in them this summer


----------



## Pamajama

Love your bag MISSKT


----------



## dizziedaze

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Great collection itsgood2beme
> This is mine, as you can see, i'm a bit obcessed with baby blue burberry stuff


 
I love the baby blue burberry stuff!  I found a purse, wallet and pencil case at the Vacaville Outlet last May.  Will post pics of them shortly.

dizziedaze


----------



## dizziedaze

Here's my baby blue Burberry collection.  I got all of them at the Burberry outlet in Vacaville, CA! 

I use the pencil case as a cosmetic bag.


----------



## ducky112

This is my collection!! The first designer brand name item I ever owned was the pink Burberry wallet!  The pic includes 2 Blue Label items...I love them alllll


----------



## misskt

> Love your bag MISSKT


 
Thanks Pamajama!


----------



## ReRe

Sunnydqt said:


> I didn't know burberry had that design. Very cute!


 
This is a pretty old bag, its from 1998 or so.  I was visiting London (taking a Masters class) and went to the Burberry store.  The bag was half price, $300 instead of $600 and although it was really small and totally impractical I fell in love with it.  The handle is wooden and has lots of brass accents with a tiny key for the lock on the front.  Everytime I wear it out someone asks about it.  It was might first higher end bag.


----------



## maryg1

I like the bag and wallet on the left, love the colour match


----------



## Pamajama

Wow!  I love your bags Mary!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## beautibabe

ducky112 said:


> This is my collection!! The first designer brand name item I ever owned was the pink Burberry wallet!  The pic includes 2 Blue Label items...I love them alllll



ducky112, your collection on the left is gorgeous!  where did you get them?


----------



## ducky112

beautibabe said:


> ducky112, your collection on the left is gorgeous!  where did you get them?



Thanks beautibabe! I got them in Japan! I saw them wherever carried Burberry Blue Label. There was also a different style wallet in the same colour...it had a buckle type thing across the front.


----------



## blew415

dizziedaze said:


> Here's my baby blue Burberry collection. I got all of them at the Burberry outlet in Vacaville, CA!
> 
> I use the pencil case as a cosmetic bag.


 

Love


----------



## Sunnydqt

dizziedaze said:


> Here's my baby blue Burberry collection. I got all of them at the Burberry outlet in Vacaville, CA!
> 
> I use the pencil case as a cosmetic bag.


 
Love the bluebell wallet.


----------



## Virginia

my one and only Burberry bag.. the Dumpling bag from the Blue Label collection.


----------



## blushingbaby

cherrieblossoms said:


> This was a wonderful gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Burberry is a barrel candycheck pink!



i have the exact same bag. it is one of my most favorite and used bags! 

side note: i see you are from calgary..me too! so i may have seen you sporting my bag's twin (except i can bet mine is waaay more dirtier than yours, sadly she gets abused from daily usage)! lol


----------



## Pamajama

bernz84 said:


> My first Burberry!!! I love it!


 
Love it!  So cute...Congrats!!


----------



## bernz84

^^^Thank you! :shame: I actually got around to carrying her today! I was super excited as it has been gloomy for the past few days.


----------



## handbagsrock

Finally got my camera out today!  Here's my SMMORTON.  I love that the strap can be either doubled up like in the picture or extended long to wear cross-body.  It holds a TON and I am so in love with it...found it in duty-free in Heathrow.


----------



## maryg1

handbagsrock said:


> Finally got my camera out today! Here's my SMMORTON. I love that the strap can be either doubled up like in the picture or extended long to wear cross-body. It holds a TON and I am so in love with it...found it in duty-free in Heathrow.


 
What a gorgeous bag, congratulations!


----------



## blew415

Very pretty bag^


----------



## wendywkl

Nice bags  Used to own the Lola bag as well but now only have 1 bag.


----------



## gr8heart

I just got my first Burberry, the maddie tote. The leather is very nice, but I'm not sure about keeping it...


----------



## purse_lover1988

Here's my one and only Burberry! It's gorgeous and hold a lot of stuff. I love the Pink candy pattern but I couldn't find one with white trim.


----------



## maryg1

gr8heart said:


> I just got my first Burberry, the maddie tote. The leather is very nice, but I'm not sure about keeping it...


 
Very nice bag!


----------



## maryg1

Congratulations Purse_Lover, the red patent leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## shamrock0421

maryg1 said:


> Congratulations Purse_Lover, the red patent leather is so gorgeous!


I  this bag!


----------



## venetiakim

Here she is...The Katrina model...


----------



## ccchloeee

this is mine


----------



## angie herold

wow... you girls sure have some beautiful collections...so envious...


----------



## christy1952

this is the greatest bag i've seen.  

i'm new to this forum and love all things burberry - fragrance, watch, jacket, bag, key case, tops.  i'll post my pics when i receive my new bag i just bought on ebay from poshstore999, BNWT.  

christy


----------



## blew415

Love the pochette!!!

Christy- congrats on your new bag.  Poshstore is a great seller!


----------



## novablue

Wow, you gals have some nice purses! Oh my, now I'll be on the hunt for some of the styles I saw here.


----------



## purse_lover1988

Here are mines. I just added three more after the red tote. Gotta love the Candy Check Plaid. I'm madly in love with them.


----------



## novablue

purse_lover1988 said:


> Here are mines. I just added three more after the red tote. Gotta love the Candy Check Plaid. I'm madly in love with them.


 

Oh wow! Your red one is stunning! I love the pink ones too. Thank goodness I'm not the only one with several pink ones.


----------



## purse_lover1988

mad-4-plaid said:


> Oh wow! Your red one is stunning! I love the pink ones too. Thank goodness I'm not the only one with several pink ones.


 
Oh yes, the pink are very cute.


----------



## blew415

Love your purses, p_lover!


----------



## cgem322

maryg1 said:


> I like the bag and wallet on the left, love the colour match


 

i  the dark brown bag on the left!  when did this bag come out?  is it still available?


----------



## cgem322

i only have one burberry bag.  does anyone know how to keep the leather from getting darker?    i like the light brown color.  and does anyone know how to clean this type of leather?  thanks!


----------



## novablue

cgem322 said:


> i only have one burberry bag. does anyone know how to keep the leather from getting darker?  i like the light brown color. and does anyone know how to clean this type of leather? thanks!


 
You don't want the leather to get darker? It's natural leather so it'll darken eventually with use but you can use a leather protector on it and it'll delay the darkening. 

So funny because I know lots of people who own LV and they can't wait for their leather to patina or darken. But they want to protect their leather too so they put some type of protector on and it delays the darkening which frustrates them. So in your case, it'll work to your liking. 

Lexol works great for cleaning natural leather as well as conditioning it so it won't crack. 

Hope that helps you some. I have this exact same purse.


----------



## cgem322

mad-4-plaid said:


> You don't want the leather to get darker? It's natural leather so it'll darken eventually with use but you can use a leather protector on it and it'll delay the darkening.
> 
> So funny because I know lots of people who own LV and they can't wait for their leather to patina or darken. But they want to protect their leather too so they put some type of protector on and it delays the darkening which frustrates them. So in your case, it'll work to your liking.
> 
> Lexol works great for cleaning natural leather as well as conditioning it so it won't crack.
> 
> Hope that helps you some. I have this exact same purse.


 

lol.. yea i like the light brown color.  i might be the only one out there


----------



## maryg1

You've a very nice collection, the red tote is tdf!


----------



## lolitablue

purse_lover1988 said:


> Here are mines. I just added three more after the red tote. Gotta love the Candy Check Plaid. I'm madly in love with them.


 
Purselover:  Is your novacheck tote a small or a large size?  It is adorable!!!!


----------



## peevenjo

Hi everyone, here's my Burberry collection


----------



## ducky112

cgem322 said:


> i  the dark brown bag on the left! when did this bag come out? is it still available?


 
Thanks!! It's the blue label line..so only available in Japan and HK...and perhaps other Asian countries. I got it this past October. Not sure if it's still available..on ebay perhaps?


----------



## blew415

peevenjo said:


> Hi everyone, here's my Burberry collection


 
Great collection-


----------



## Ahyi

maryg1 said:


> I like the bag and wallet on the left, love the colour match


 
wowow.....nice... I love ur collection


----------



## maryg1

titania029 said:


> I see a slight bias , nice collection!
> 
> Here is mine:


 
Are the shoes from Burberry too? They look lovely


----------



## titania029

maryg1 said:


> Are the shoes from Burberry too? They look lovely


 
Yes they are, one of my first expensive shoe purchases.  Saks had a pink pair as well, but I only got  the blue.  After a few weeks, I wish I had bought both


----------



## peevenjo

Thanks!  Don't you just love the shopper tote??  It is so comfy and big!


----------



## titania029

peevenjo said:


> Thanks!  Don't you just love the shopper tote??  It is so comfy and big!



Fits everything!


----------



## theglamorous

My two Burberry bags.


----------



## maryg1

theglamorous said:


> My two Burberry bags.


Congratulations, they're both beautiful


----------



## melopuff

Here is my Burberry Collection!

Large Burberry 'Hattie' Bag with Ipod case & Long Wallet





Nova Tote with Wristlet, Billfold Wallet & Sunglasses





Small Blue Pochette


----------



## blew415

theglamorous and melopuff--love the bags!!


----------



## melopuff

blew415 - Thanks  i Love your dogs! Daschund's right?
They are so cute, when i move out i want to get one!


----------



## blew415

Yep! I have 3 little longhair dachshund girls-


----------



## maryg1

melopuff said:


> Here is my Burberry Collection!
> 
> Large Burberry 'Hattie' Bag with Ipod case & Long Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Tote with Wristlet, Billfold Wallet & Sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Blue Pochette


----------



## melopuff

maryg1 said:


>



Thanks *maryg1*!


----------



## bagfever

titania029 said:


> Here is mine:



*Titania:  *How do you use your cosmetic pouch?  Can it be used as a clutch?  I have one too but I'm still wondering...


----------



## arnott

ducky112 said:


> Thanks!! It's the blue label line..so only available in Japan and HK...and perhaps other Asian countries. I got it this past October. Not sure if it's still available..on ebay perhaps?


 
Ooh, my sister-in-law from hong kong has this same bag except in pink!    I was wondering what the name was!

How much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?  Preferably in CAD$?


----------



## titania029

bagfever said:


> *Titania:  *How do you use your cosmetic pouch?  Can it be used as a clutch?  I have one too but I'm still wondering...



I just saw your question.  I do use it as a clutch.  I like that nice sparkle when I go out in the evenings


----------



## bagfever

Titania - I got that cosmetic pouch with that intent too!  Love the shimmer!


----------



## bethanycrt

this is a silly question but how do you post pictures?

after i post a reply and would like to add pictures, where do i go?


----------



## maryg1

bethanycrt said:


> this is a silly question but how do you post pictures?
> 
> after i post a reply and would like to add pictures, where do i go?


 
Click "reply", then in the "addition options" window click "manage attachments", then upload file from your computer (the image must be saved in your PC) and submit reply


----------



## lolitablue

Here are my two babies. I am so loving Nova Check and these colors. Cannot wait to see the new line but these are my colors. Love them, love them!!!!


----------



## blew415

Great collection^^^ lolita


----------



## maryg1

lolitablue said:


> Here are my two babies. I am so loving Nova Check and these colors. Cannot wait to see the new line but these are my colors. Love them, love them!!!!


Congratulations and thank for posting!


----------



## lucypiggy

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my small Burberry collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to right:*
> 
> Novacheck Sling Bag
> Bluebell Check Satchel
> Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
> Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag


 
Those are sooooo cool!!!


----------



## lolitablue

They should count! Not sure about fragrance.


----------



## cutiesmile

Hi all, here's my Burberry collection.


----------



## peevenjo

It's a great collection!  I love the shoes!!!  They are so cute!



titania029 said:


> I see a slight bias , nice collection!
> 
> Here is mine:


----------



## peevenjo

theglamorous said:


> My two Burberry bags.


 

Cute bags! I really like the black one, where did you get it at and how much did you get it for? Is it still available?


----------



## peevenjo

melopuff said:


> Here is my Burberry Collection!
> 
> Large Burberry 'Hattie' Bag with Ipod case & Long Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Tote with Wristlet, Billfold Wallet & Sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Blue Pochette


Awesome collection!!!


----------



## peevenjo

purse_lover1988 said:


> Here are mines. I just added three more after the red tote. Gotta love the Candy Check Plaid. I'm madly in love with them.


Nice!!!  I want that pink shopper tote!  Can't find it anywhere though, except Ebay


----------



## lelzkewl

This is my only Burberry, it's also my first real Designer handbag haha.. 

FYI: last time I checked Burberry outlet has lots of candy pink and blue collection with great discount from original price. Last time I went to Burberry outlet in Cabazon, CA and also in Primm, NV they have great deals on those...


----------



## maryg1

lelzkewl said:


> This is my only Burberry, it's also my first real Designer handbag haha..
> 
> FYI: last time I checked Burberry outlet has lots of candy pink and blue collection with great discount from original price. Last time I went to Burberry outlet in Cabazon, CA and also in Primm, NV they have great deals on those...


 
Very nice bag, congrats!


----------



## lelzkewl

Thanks maryg1!!


----------



## lucypiggy

maryg1 said:


> I like the bag and wallet on the left, love the colour match


 

I like that brown  one....


----------



## BAGAHOLIC!

Burberry barrell bag = I want to get this bag!! where can I buy it from? I saw one from Ebay but my account was suspended, cant buy from ebay. please let me know or give me a link!! thanks!!


----------



## BAGAHOLIC!

blushingbaby said:


> i have the exact same bag. it is one of my most favorite and used bags!
> 
> side note: i see you are from calgary..me too! so i may have seen you sporting my bag's twin (except i can bet mine is waaay more dirtier than yours, sadly she gets abused from daily usage)! lol




I WANNA GET THE SAME BAG!! WHERE CAN I BUT THIS STYLE FROM?


----------



## TotallyAddicted

My one and only Burberry


----------



## Couture_Love00

I have a wallet and handbag I will post asap! Burberry is so chic.


----------



## to_the_nines

> Burberry barrell bag = I want to get this bag!! where can I buy it from? I saw one from Ebay but my account was suspended, cant buy from ebay. please let me know or give me a link!! thanks!!


i don't know how close you are to an outlet, but that's going to probably be your best bet.  good luck.


----------



## FashionMIKE

Updated Burberry stuff:


----------



## titania029

Wow!!!  


supaxceci said:


> Scored these at an AWESOME SAMPLE SALE!
> Bag: *$50*  Shoes: *$30*!!!! *Size 5.5* too!


----------



## maryg1

supaxceci said:


> Scored these at an AWESOME SAMPLE SALE!
> Bag: *$50* Shoes: *$30*!!!! *Size 5.5* too!


you lucky girl!


----------



## lolitablue

supaxceci said:


> Scored these at an AWESOME SAMPLE SALE!
> Bag: *$50* Shoes: *$30*!!!! *Size 5.5* too!


 
Wow! What are sample sales?>>>


----------



## supaxceci

BAGAHOLIC! said:


> Burberry barrell bag = I want to get this bag!! where can I buy it from? I saw one from Ebay but my account was suspended, cant buy from ebay. please let me know or give me a link!! thanks!!


 
OMG, i just went to Woodbury Commons Outlet yesterday and they had sOOOOO many of those Barrel bags!  I didnt look at the price because I wasnt interested.  You're talking about the small ones right?  About 1 foot long, very cute?  I would give the Burberry Outlet there a call and ask if they can ship it to you!  

But if anyone is interested, they have the classic Nova check scarf in beige, baby blue and candy pink there too for $129.  I think a fresh stock just came in when i went.  I got the Classic beige Nova Check for my mom's birthday 

*I  WOODBURY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## supaxceci

lolitablue said:


> Wow! What are sample sales?>>>


 
A sample sale is when a store wants to get rid of their old stock which includes floor display samples which is why they run so cheap at sample sales.  I don't know wat season my shoes and clutch are from (and if anyone knows, please respond!!!!)  but you can't beat $50 and $30 for BURBERRY!  

The sample sale i got these items from were held in Woodbury too, it was only for one weekend and as it got closer to ending, prices kept dropping!  The clutch was $99 on a Saturday and then it went down to $50 when i went the next day (my friend went on saturday and that's wat she told me).  They only let in 40 ppl at a time and gave u 15 mins to shop & try things on.  After that, you have to line up to pay or get out of the store!  Very exhilarating indeed!


----------



## dara-lynn

waaw...soooo cute!


----------



## lolitablue

supaxceci said:


> A sample sale is when a store wants to get rid of their old stock which includes floor display samples which is why they run so cheap at sample sales. I don't know wat season my shoes and clutch are from (and if anyone knows, please respond!!!!) but you can't beat $50 and $30 for BURBERRY!
> 
> The sample sale i got these items from were held in Woodbury too, it was only for one weekend and as it got closer to ending, prices kept dropping! The clutch was $99 on a Saturday and then it went down to $50 when i went the next day (my friend went on saturday and that's wat she told me). They only let in 40 ppl at a time and gave u 15 mins to shop & try things on. After that, you have to line up to pay or get out of the store! Very exhilarating indeed!


 
Does this happen at regular stores or outlet stores?  I wonder if I should call my local boutique.  Sounds great!!


----------



## waaw

dara-lynn said:


> waaw...soooo cute!


thank you my dear


----------



## maryg1

waaw said:


> Hi girls i bought this last month hope u like it


Congrats, wonderful bag. I wonder if patent leather scratches easily


----------



## mellyjr

^^^^^Wow, very pretty.


----------



## supaxceci

lolitablue said:


> Does this happen at regular stores or outlet stores? I wonder if I should call my local boutique. Sounds great!!


 
This will most likely happen in an outlet center or somewhere else but not at the local boutique.  I dont know where or how you can receive notice of sample sales from Burberry but I just happen to check the Woodbury Commons website on the weekend I planned on going and there it was!  This past weekend when i went back to Woodbury though, that place they held it at is now a jewelry store! LOL.  I dont think they have them THAT often... i check topbutton.com regularly to look up sample sales in NYC.


----------



## bagfever

purse_lover1988 said:


>



Is this one a large size?  Does it attract dirt easily?


----------



## waaw

maryg1 said:


> Congrats, wonderful bag. I wonder if patent leather scratches easily


thanks for coming regarding the leather its hard not soft and i can clean it easily 

thanx again


----------



## waaw

mellyjr said:


> ^^^^^Wow, very pretty.


 

thanks my dear


----------



## lhasalover

My baby beaton in chocolate. Got it earlier this month.


----------



## maryg1

lhasalover said:


> My baby beaton in chocolate. Got it earlier this month.


 
Congrats.
Beautiful bags everyone, keep 'em coming!


----------



## BurberryGal

I prefer my purse to have a zipper, since I always seem to flip my flap bags over and dump the contents.  Also, I love roundish bags.  Here is my current daily bag of choice; a vintage Nelly:







My husband did a double take when he first saw it, since he was under the impression that all Burberrys are camel in colour.  This too is the first grey I've seen.


----------



## bbqbt

i just took inventory of almost all burberry items i have. i got quite some good deals during the burberry sample sale in woodbury this summer. the first item shown here is my favourite from the sample sale. it's a burberry prorsum trench with big gemstones details. other things i got in the sale this year are the grey check wool coat, the teddy bear silk scarf and the baby blue check belt.


----------



## bbqbt

my 2 quilted burberry jackets and my favourite burberry prorsum python bag. got all in store sales these few years.


----------



## bbqbt

more of my burberry collection. a few pink and baby blue bags (the big baby blue was from sample sale 2 years ago), a prorsum cinda, burberry blue label bag and scarves, sunglasses... i guess i should be put on a ban for buberry


----------



## dubai adorable

I even bought a burberry bag a pair of shoes and im soo happy with them cuz they look elegant i will wear them for aleed (special occasion) 
will post them soon


----------



## maryg1

bbqbt your collection is amazing!


----------



## valerieteo

here's my Burberry collection, don't have any check patterns most of them are from the prorsum range im guessing?? they were given to me by my bf and his mum! so i also need help with ids?? that would be great thanks!


----------



## Roxana

My Burberry collection is still very small, but I'm really proud of it. Love everything I have and hope to add more in time...


----------



## biancaboo

these are most of my 8 yr old daughter's Burberry stuff. will try to post some more pics in the near future.


----------



## blew415

bbqbt-love your burberry collection.. I hope mine grows like that quickly


----------



## BurberryGirl

<img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w70/ksjoenne/ZZBurberry100.jpg">

Burberry Berry Patent Baby Beaton Bag.


----------



## blew415

Very pretty!


----------



## valerieteo

oh wow ur beaton is gorgeous!


----------



## mellyjr

Wow, that Burberry Baby Beaton is too cute.


----------



## BagLadie

Here is my small Burberry collection. I just got the baby beaton last night. The other bag - I am not sure of the name of - it has a gorgeous thin red leather strap - I got it at the outlet about 2 years ago. The wallet I use everyday and got that and the cosmetic case online about 6 mos ago.


----------



## maryg1

BagLadie said:


> Here is my small Burberry collection. I just got the baby beaton last night. The other bag - I am not sure of the name of - it has a gorgeous thin red leather strap - I got it at the outlet about 2 years ago. The wallet I use everyday and got that and the cosmetic case online about 6 mos ago.


very nice!


----------



## apurseblog

kymmie said:


> I only have two Burberry bags. I do not know the name of the shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I purchased a kabillion years ago in London) and my Candy Check tote.


 
the pink burberry is sweet... im carrying the pink nova bowling sling bag and just love the sweetness on it.... cheers to Burberry's lovers!!


----------



## apurseblog

valerieteo said:


> here's my Burberry collection, don't have any check patterns most of them are from the prorsum range im guessing?? they were given to me by my bf and his mum! so i also need help with ids?? that would be great thanks!


its a lovely classic collection u hv got there....


----------



## feifei87

my first big burberry purchase-Trench coat!  Aside from this, I only have the pink & trench colored cashmere scarves.


----------



## aquablueness

^^ exquisite coat! don't you feel an urge coming on to buy more? It looks gorgeous on you. Very sophisticated and beautiful on you.


----------



## provocateur

I'm pretty new to posting on this forum, so hope this works! I just got these two beauties yesterday at the 50% off sale. I love them!!!


----------



## mellyjr

I love the little patent berry wristlet. Great choices.


----------



## blew415

Love!!


----------



## lolitablue

Aww! I want that wrislet!!


----------



## provocateur

Thanks mellyjr, blew415 & lolitablue. I'm madly in love with my berry wristlet. I'm not usually a wristlet kind of gal, but when I saw it, I just had to have it! I love seeing everyone's Burberry collections...everything is so beautiful & classic. Roxana, your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## dolali

provocateur said:


> I'm pretty new to posting on this forum, so hope this works! I just got these two beauties yesterday at the 50% off sale. I love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 315781
> View attachment 315779
> View attachment 315780



I love your tote! And the wristlet is adorable. The red is TDF. Congrats.


----------



## provocateur

dolali said:


> I love your tote! And the wristlet is adorable. The red is TDF. Congrats.


 
Thank you! Unfortunately, I had to return the tote - the zipper was giving me some minor problems.  In exchange, I got a lovely quilted scarf & patent leather belt. I just returned a scarf that I ordered from Bluefly (wasn't sure it was authentic & was done worrying about it!), so I am so happy to have found this one.  Also, I've included a few pics of my other bags.


----------



## terite

Those things are all fabulous! Excellent trade. That is a fun scarf! T


----------



## mellyjr

provocateur m- I love your scarf. The quilted pattern is lovely.


----------



## Pamajama

cutiesmile said:


> Hi all, here's my Burberry collection.


 
WOW!!


----------



## Pamajama

Here's my latest addition...


----------



## mellyjr

Pamajama-Love it! I like the color combination. Is the size large or medium?


----------



## Pamajama

I thought there was only one size...it's pretty big...I called during the private sale and had them send it...they did not mention a size....I know the retail was $750.


----------



## mellyjr

Pamajama said:


> I thought there was only one size...it's pretty big...I called during the private sale and had them send it...they did not mention a size....I know the retail was $750.


 
I just couldn't tell from the picture what the size was.


----------



## Pamajama

It's a crossbody...I need to get a smaller wallet to use with it as the "mouth" is kinda small...I really love the bag though


----------



## shoppingaffairs

provocateur said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately, I had to return the tote - the zipper was giving me some minor problems.  In exchange, I got a lovely quilted scarf & patent leather belt. I just returned a scarf that I ordered from Bluefly (wasn't sure it was authentic & was done worrying about it!), so I am so happy to have found this one.  Also, I've included a few pics of my other bags.
> 
> View attachment 319180
> View attachment 319200
> View attachment 319222
> View attachment 319223




Hi, how much is the burberry in your third picture (attachment 319222), the one on the left ? Its lovely!


----------



## shoppingaffairs

waaw said:


> Hi girls i bought this last month hope u like it



this is lovely! How much does it cost?


----------



## shoppingaffairs

maryg1 said:


> Congratulations Purse_Lover, the red patent leather is so gorgeous!



I love your collection. How much did u buy it at?


----------



## shoppingaffairs

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my small Burberry collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to right:*
> 
> Novacheck Sling Bag
> Bluebell Check Satchel
> Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
> Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag



I love the middle burberry. How much did it cost u?


----------



## provocateur

shoppingaffairs said:


> Hi, how much is the burberry in your third picture (attachment 319222), the one on the left ? Its lovely!


 
Thank you! It _is_ lovely, isn't it? The bag retails for $475. Here's a link to the bag on Burberry's US website:
http://www.burberryusaonline.com/pr...1914960&page=2&pageBucket=0&parentPage=family

Also, thank you terite & mellyjr - the scarf is fun & kept me very warm yesterday .


----------



## regina_garbe

@shoppingaffairs:
It's great! Unfortunately, clutches are always much too small for me...(I always carry my Filofax with me). 
Regina


----------



## DezinerPurseFan

My latest :
Burberry sale down from sgd2685 to sgd1135

Large Manor in Nickel :


----------



## blew415

Love everyones recent additions.  I still need to post a pic of mine.  Hopefully DH will help me this week.


----------



## inch37

Dezinerpursefan Love the nickel bag I just got a tote with nickle trim and below my tiny collection
http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/ViewPhoto?u=4033336&a=31743983&p=76082009

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/ViewPhoto?u=4033336&a=31743983&p=76075469&f=0


----------



## oui-moi

feifei87 said:


> my first big burberry purchase-Trench coat! Aside from this, I only have the pink & trench colored cashmere scarves.


 
Love your trench!


----------



## Roxana

blew415 said:


> Love everyones recent additions. I still need to post a pic of mine. Hopefully DH will help me this week.


I'd love to see what you got on sale! I wondered about that, because you were also so anxiously waiting for the sale...


----------



## DezinerPurseFan

inch37 said:


> Dezinerpursefan Love the nickel bag I just got a tote with nickle trim...



Thank you !!


----------



## cookiejar




----------



## Roxana

I love those shoes cookiejar!! They seem fit for every occasion and I love that tan color!!



Here's my updated burberry collection everyone! First a group shot, then the two duo's and the red quilted bag seperately pictured and also my shimmer pouch with my burberry bear because I forgot to include them in the group shot... 
Hope you guys likey...


----------



## chai15

the Burberry shoes of cookie jar and your Burberry bag can match up...


----------



## blew415

I love the teddy bear!!!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

shoppingaffairs said:


> I love the middle burberry. How much did it cost u?



that's the Novacheck Onslow Tote. i think it was $290 back in 2004


----------



## miumiulena

My Burberry silk scarf and ballet flats!


----------



## inch37

thud I love that silk scarf :O)


----------



## cookiejar

oh, my, my what a collection


Roxana said:


> I love those shoes cookiejar!! They seem fit for every occasion and I love that tan color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my updated burberry collection everyone! First a group shot, then the two duo's and the red quilted bag seperately pictured and also my shimmer pouch with my burberry bear because I forgot to include them in the group shot...
> Hope you guys likey...


----------



## cookiejar

i love them, expecially the flats



miumiulena said:


> My Burberry silk scarf and ballet flats!


----------



## cookiejar

don't know the name of this purse. bought it a couple years ago. this is the bigger size of the line


----------



## blew415

Love the ballet flats!!

And cookie-love the bag!


----------



## Roxana

cookiejar said:


> don't know the name of this purse. bought it a couple years ago. this is the bigger size of the line
> 
> ^^
> That's the Medium or Large (I think Large) Haymarket check handbag... (at least that was the name of it on the UK website, but I remember the small version also being called the 'cordelia')


----------



## Poshhoney

Here is my knight bag. Used a bit so it's gone squishy in the middle!


----------



## cookiejar

thank you,Roxana!!!!




Roxana said:


> cookiejar said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know the name of this purse. bought it a couple years ago. this is the bigger size of the line
> 
> ^^
> That's the Medium or Large (I think Large) Haymarket check handbag... (at least that was the name of it on the UK website, but I remember the small version also being called the 'cordelia')
Click to expand...


----------



## regina_garbe

Poshhoney said:


> Here is my knight bag. Used a bit so it's gone squishy in the middle!


WOW - impressive. I have heard that it's pretty heavy, do you know its weight?
Regina


----------



## blew415

Finally get to post a pic of my updated burberry collection.  The pic is not good.  We cannot find the charger to the camara since we moved....We came really close to getting  new one for Christmas- but this is not even a yr old!

So, I apologize for the crappy pic...most of the bags I got from hubby for Christmas


----------



## burberrychic

blew415 said:


> Finally get to post a pic of my updated burberry collection. The pic is not good. We cannot find the charger to the camara since we moved....We came really close to getting new one for Christmas- but this is not even a yr old!
> 
> So, I apologize for the crappy pic...most of the bags I got from hubby for Christmas


 

Oooh I love that House Check Brook bag of yours. Seems like I cannot find it, in the smaller version, anywhere. Not even on ebay. May I ask where you got it from? Also, can you give me the measurement including the strap drop? Oooh, I would kill to get that bag, if its a shoulder bag.  Thanks.


----------



## blew415

I just realized, I am missing a blue bag!  I totally forgot about it.  Once we figure out what we are doing with the camara...I will post pics



blew415 said:


> Finally get to post a pic of my updated burberry collection. The pic is not good. We cannot find the charger to the camara since we moved....We came really close to getting new one for Christmas- but this is not even a yr old!
> 
> So, I apologize for the crappy pic...most of the bags I got from hubby for Christmas


----------



## blew415

Man--I forgot another bag.  I also own the Burberry Quilt Patent clutch.  I really need to find the charger!


----------



## regina_garbe

blew415 said:


> Man--I forgot another bag.  I also own the Burberry Quilt Patent clutch.  I really need to find the charger!



Is it possible... could it be... that you have just one bag too many in your collection? Hm...why does Paris Hilton come to mind, who hires storage rooms for her stuff and then forgets about it so that the contents are auctioned about once a year?!

Regina


----------



## blew415

Scary huh!  We bought a second home in August and then I had a little medical scare(diabetes related)...so we never really finished unpacking completely until recently.  It is funny because I am the same way about shoes!  I love them so much I ended up buying the same pair since I do not realize I own it already.  Yeah, DH loves me with a credit card!



regina_garbe said:


> Is it possible... could it be... that you have just one bag too many in your collection? Hm...why does Paris Hilton come to mind, who hires storage rooms for her stuff and then forgets about it so that the contents are auctioned about once a year?!
> 
> Regina


----------



## Roxana

blew415 said:


> Scary huh! We bought a second home in August and then I had a little medical scare(diabetes related)...so we never really finished unpacking completely until recently. It is funny because I am the same way about shoes! I love them so much I ended up buying the same pair since I do not realize I own it already. Yeah, DH loves me with a credit card!


LOL! I have a similar problem sometimes, I recently got red patent flats to match my red bags, but I forgot I already had some when I came home (I don't know why I forgot). Oh well, they weren't identical, so no big problem 
Have you tried finding a compatible charger on the internet? You can get these things seperately sometimes....
BTW, love your burberries!!


----------



## SoxFan777

Finally adding to the great picture show that everyone has so lovingly contributed to!  Here's some but not all of my stuff... Umbrellas, tote, scarfs... The check never goes out of style if you ask me...


----------



## blew415

Love your collection sox


----------



## regina_garbe

SoxFan777 said:


> Finally adding to the great picture show that everyone has so lovingly contributed to!  Here's some but not all of my stuff... Umbrellas, tote, scarfs... The check never goes out of style if you ask me...



Love that picture... it's Burberry meets Martha Stewart...
Regina


----------



## SoxFan777

Thanks.  Martha's not all bad, either!    Bet she owns at least one Burberry!


----------



## Julie_in_MT

Here's my Burberry Chester


----------



## ayla

Tote, pochette and scarf (matching gloves are in a box somewhere !).




Clogs.




Bag that has been adverse possessed by the mother !




Espadrilles that I picked up for 39$ from Woodbury Commons !! (but broke after 2 wears )




Alpaca/cashmere blend Fall 07 coat !


----------



## snow0117

here is my burberry, enjoy!


----------



## valerieteo

snow!! i love your collection.. i cant pick a fav! love them all!


----------



## Roe

this is my trench beaton

i aslo have the studded beaton


----------



## Roxana

meggyg8r said:


> Here's my latest Burberry purchase.. the Shimmer Check Small Byron in Gold.. I also have the matching headband (but no picture!)


 

 Indeed!! I LOVE the shimmer line. I have a shimmer cosmetic pouch and was eyeing this bag too. Only I have to have zipper bags.. But it sure is a beauty!!!


----------



## asanela

Hello girls. I am more gucci lover, but I've got burberry bag in oct last year from my boyfriend. I noticed small mark on a bag. I still have a receipt and dont know can I take it back to burberry store in Melbourne, since bag was bought in Macau...

Thanx


----------



## oceangirl1013

Cute bag - what is the name of this Burberry style?


----------



## oceangirl1013

What kind of Burberry bag do you have??


----------



## regina_garbe

meggyg8r said:


> Here's my latest Burberry purchase.. the Shimmer Check Small Byron in Gold.. I also have the matching headband (but no picture!)



I love the shimmer check - it's so cute!   I think it will look especially great in sunlight, when the shimmer is reflected...
Regina


----------



## hanerin

My first Burberry...


----------



## carnegiehill

I spotted this Shimmer headband in a classic Pucci print on Ebay; check it out!  She has also sold a Burberry fabric headband (not a shimmer) but they are not up as often as the Pucci's!  This one is fabulous & I am bidding on it later tonight!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290212040586&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019


----------



## burberrychic

hanerin said:


> My first Burberry...


 

what a cutie.  I've never seen this style in pink before.   Love it!!


----------



## bextasy

its great in pink!


----------



## BURBERRYaddict*

hello. i am new here. my name is *nicole.* 

aaaand i LOVE burberry.

here's some of my burberry collection.


----------



## miumiulena

new additions!!!


----------



## lolitablue

miumiulena said:


> new additions!!!


 
What is the name of your bag?  It is gorgeous!!


----------



## miumiulena

lolitablue said:


> What is the name of your bag?  It is gorgeous!!


 
thank you, it is called small hobo bag


----------



## IHeartCoach

BURBERRYaddict* said:


> hello. i am new here. my name is *nicole.*
> 
> aaaand i LOVE burberry.
> 
> here's some of my burberry collection.


 

What's the bag you are holding on your left arm in this picture?


----------



## ileex3

BURBERRYaddict* said:


> hello. i am new here. my name is *nicole.*
> 
> aaaand i LOVE burberry.
> 
> here's some of my burberry collection.




wow lol u do really like burberry huh..  ahhh i love ur hat and messenger bag!!! btw.. u look so cute


----------



## BURBERRYaddict*

IHeartCoach said:


> What's the bag you are holding on your left arm in this picture?


 


*WESTBURY HANDBAG.*
i love it. it looks kind of small in this picture BUT its HUUUUGE!


----------



## LVMum

Here's my very first Burberry!

Sorry, still don't know how to attach an image/attachment.  I'll try later.


----------



## LVMum

Here's a pic of my very first Burberry!  I'm still trying to figure out how to insert my own pictures.  I bought it at a Burberry Store in San Diego (Fashion Valley Mall), not from the store in the link. 

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-23794.html


----------



## viviennelai

wow! very cute!!! how lucky are you!!


----------



## regina_garbe

I love the nickel colour... I think all of the Nova Check bags in this series are made in China - so are mine! But the quality is fine, so it's okay for me...
Regina


----------



## LVMum

Here are actual pics of my very first Burberry!

I have always bought LV bags until this one.  I'm so glad I did!


----------



## lvmhgirl

LVMum said:


> Here are actual pics of my very first Burberry!
> 
> I have always bought LV bags until this one.  I'm so glad I did!



Wow! Gorgeous bag! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

BURBERRYaddict* said:


> *WESTBURY HANDBAG.*
> i love it. it looks kind of small in this picture BUT its HUUUUGE!


 

Golly!!! I have been looking for that bag.. does anybody know where I can find one?  or if it's still available???


----------



## shesnochill

miumiulena said:


> new additions!!!


I love love love the blouse!!!


----------



## bextasy

i really like that bag also


----------



## amnA-

my first burberry - an its so ME! fun fun fun ...


----------



## lvmhgirl

Some small Burberry goodies


----------



## Fashionqueen88

Hi everyone! Here is my Burberry collection so far...
*Metallic Hale Bowling Bag (Fall 07)
*Newsboy Cap


----------



## amnA-

miumiulena said:


> new additions!!!



lovely bag i saw it with the gold trim .. it looks yumm!


----------



## melodysaw

Good evening everyone, I am new to this Burberry thread.
Here is a bag I just received from Nordstrom.


----------



## BURBERRYaddict*

melodysaw said:


> Good evening everyone, I am new to this Burberry thread.
> Here is a bag I just received from Nordstrom.


 



wow! that bag is gorgeous!!
*i'm SO jealous!!*


----------



## tresfab

dont know what style it is but here she goes i call her Ms B and i can fit my whole apartment in her lol

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/camica12/CIMG1786.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/camica12/CIMG1776.jpg


----------



## evalue

tresfab said:


> dont know what style it is but here she goes i call her Ms B and i can fit my whole apartment in her lol
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/camica12/CIMG1786.jpg
> 
> http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b185/camica12/CIMG1776.jpg


 
i love love love that bag i saw it and then didnt buy it for super cheap and now i regret it! darn
but go and check out my bags below! im a fan too


----------



## bextasy

Hey everyone! I finally decided to take some pics of part of my collection. I am away at school right now so I don't have everything here! I will post what i have here and when i am home in a few weeks i will put up the rest! Enjoy~
Also i don't know how to make these bigger sorry!


----------



## tresfab

evalue said:


> i love love love that bag i saw it and then didnt buy it for super cheap and now i regret it! darn
> but go and check out my bags below! im a fan too


 


........lovely isn't the word


----------



## regina_garbe

Fashionqueen88 said:


> Hi everyone! Here is my Burberry collection so far...
> *Metallic Hale Bowling Bag (Fall 07)
> *Newsboy Cap



I have the Hale bag as well and I love it!   I put all kinds of stuff in there (from spare tights to Aspirin) and  it does not lose its shape...
Regina


----------



## shyne1025

here's my burberries.. i only have two.. one is an old portrait bag and the other one is a blue label handbag.. ( the pearl clutch bag is not a burberry)


----------



## vietbabi

furuutsu said:


> Here's my Burberry Blue Label collection.
> 
> The bag I use for work


wow that is nice...can i ask which style that is and how much it is? Thanks


----------



## law1005

Here's my collection, enjoy.


----------



## law1005

Here's some more....


----------



## rawkinchair

My first post and it's dedicated to burberry!!

this is my first wallet, which i bought after i passed my 1st year in med school 

and after which, every year i'll buy a new wallet to reward myself if i passed!!


----------



## mytwocents

I have always liked Burberry but I finally got to buying some these are the Burberry items I bought last month 

Jacket-Burberry sawgrass mills
Purse- Joma shop... came today! hence the tag lol 
Wallet - Burberry sawgrass mills

Sorry about the flash


----------



## Stephid

This is my Burberry collection at least so far!


----------



## fashionlover123

I bought this exact bag from Nordie at 40% off and received it last Friday. So pretty 



melodysaw said:


> Good evening everyone, I am new to this Burberry thread.
> Here is a bag I just received from Nordstrom.


----------



## lolitablue

fashionlover123 said:


> I bought this exact bag from Nordie at 40% off and received it last Friday. So pretty


 
Gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## mellie

I got bit by Burberry Fever too....
Here are my Belts, a candy nova check zip up with the hairband, the purses- the back one is blue label burberry bucket bag and you can see the cracks in the handle of the blue nova check in the front with a matching candy pink nova and my everyday wallet.
i also went scarf crazy ( but some of them have not even been worn)


----------



## slip

snow0117 said:


> here is my burberry, enjoy!



I like the one in black, very 'Hermesy'. What name is this and how much is it?


----------



## Manuelle90

All of your collections are soo nice girls!


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## law1005

I love those shoes!


----------



## lolitablue

I have added a new member to my small but precious family. This is the Novacheck crossbody Minnie that I have been waiting to snatch on a sale and finally found it at the Outlets.


----------



## MissChaS

Does anyone have this one?  

  I HTH!!


----------



## shyne1025

Here's mine... IDK if I already posted this but just in case...


----------



## Roe

here is s simple snap of my small but very nice burberry collection


----------



## decembertuesday

Ohhhh  and   for the patent!


----------



## Roe

thank you decembertuesday.


----------



## allyAXO

I don't have any Burberry bags , but I have a small accessory collection... 2 scarves, nova check boots, & ID card case


----------



## Kris28

Hey girls! I'm new to tPF, and thought I'd post my small Burberry collection. I developed a thing for Burberry fragrances a couple of years ago, then I finally got a coat and bag at a clearance oulet last week...they're nothing too fancy, but I just wanted some basics that I'd use forever. Unfortunately, it's like 100 degrees outside so all I can do is look at my new coat...it's too warm to even try it on for more than a minute or two.


----------



## jan92ice

My very first Burberry, out of the Blue Label collection. (and many more to come i hope!haha!)












And i just got this off the Bay:


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I bought this gorgeous Burberry bag at the Woodburry Commons Burberry Sample Sale and don't know the name of the bag, or what it retails for. The front and back are woven and the handles and trim appear to be lizard or some kind of snake. I'm in love with it, but am nonetheless curious


----------



## regina_garbe

Here is my small collection...
The Manor in berry red patent, the Mini Manor in beige, the chequered tote is called "Hale" and the crossbody's name is "Dryden".
Regina


----------



## Dolly6637

OOO Regina I love your collection! I love that red color so much on that Manor!!


----------



## maryg1

It's been a while I didn't have a look to your collections, all bags are so nice! keep them coming!


----------



## regina_garbe

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I bought this gorgeous Burberry bag at the Woodburry Commons Burberry Sample Sale and don't know the name of the bag, or what it retails for. The front and back are woven and the handles and trim appear to be lizard or some kind of snake. I'm in love with it, but am nonetheless curious


That is a very unusual bag and a real eyecatcher! Congrats!
Regina


----------



## howardu09

Roe said:


> here is s simple snap of my small but very nice burberry collection



Love your collection. Is that the zippy bracelet or belt? I love them both.


----------



## howardu09

regina_garbe said:


> Here is my small collection...
> The Manor in berry red patent, the Mini Manor in beige, the chequered tote is called "Hale" and the crossbody's name is "Dryden".
> Regina



Very nice. You have a great collection


----------



## Roxana

Here's a pic of my shimmer family:
Boy, do I love this line...


----------



## valerieteo

Hi Ladies.. I realised that I haven't posted my updated collection in awhile.. but here it is.. first of all are the larger ladies.. the Manor (sliced check and nickel), the Knight (brown leather w/ housecheck) and the Beaton (black patent)... 




for the second pic.. its the mini ladies.. 

red patent shoulder bag and white with white housecheck prorsum shoulder bag


----------



## valerieteo

this is a group shot! 

(l-r back row): manor, burberry prorsum canvas with leather tote, knight bag, beaton with multicoloured check scarf

(l-r middle row): white shoulder bag, burberry key ring with brown umbrella and orange coat, jeans, blue label wallet, red patent shoulder bag, black prorsum horsebit buckle bag

(l-r front row): white with orange check belt, blue cashmere scarf and burberry gold edition perfume



onto clothing: tweed/woolen jacket and pink floral trench coat


----------



## valerieteo

and my all time favourite.. prorsum range horsebit pony haired belt!


----------



## brigadeiro

Burberry Ashley patent pumps:


----------



## brigadeiro

A few items (I'm too lazy to take pics of them all together :shame: )




















*Claybrook Silk Satin Swing Trench & Burberry patent quilted belt
*Wool/cashmere cream coat
*Red & rope scarf
*Beige coat with black pailette details on cuffs & collar
*Jacket with patent quilted belt
*White 3/4 trench with silver buttons (in this outfit I replaced the original belt, which is white with a large silver buckle) - also pictured by Manor in red
*Trench coat dress with dropwaist pleated skirt - with red Manor


----------



## brigadeiro

More: (hope I'm not boring you guys):
























*Burberry Prorsum striped swing 3/4 sleeve top
*Burberry wool/cashmere coat, alpaca scarf & red Manor
*(bad pic) Black thick shiny cropped jacket & Pinafore dress (had just arrived in the mail, and I was just trying them on)
*Mini Manor in beige
*(bad pic - shame) Burberry blue washed leather jacket  (b'day pressie from hubby when we were in Barcelona last year)
*Burberry Prorsum black wool/cashmere bubble pencil skirt
*Claybrook Swing coat unbelted (true colour was impossible to photograph)
*Burberry silk scarf


----------



## Roxana

*Valerieteo*, I have that same red (patent) shoulder bag. I love the color and it is so cute! Great collection. The check knight is TDF!


*brigadeiro*: impressive collection! Gorgious patent heels! I want, haha!


----------



## novablue

Oh my gosh, that second one from the left on the top--what style is that? It is simply eye-catching. Your coats are gorgeous! If this is boring, please bore me some more.  




brigadeiro said:


> A few items (I'm too lazy to take pics of them all together :shame: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Claybrook Silk Satin Swing Trench & Burberry patent quilted belt
> *Wool/cashmere cream coat
> *Red & rope scarf
> *Beige coat with black pailette details on cuffs & collar
> *Jacket with patent quilted belt
> *White 3/4 trench with silver buttons (in this outfit I replaced the original belt, which is white with a large silver buckle) - also pictured by Manor in red
> *Trench coat dress with dropwaist pleated skirt - with red Manor


----------



## brigadeiro

novablue said:


> Oh my gosh, that second one from the left on the top--what style is that? It is simply eye-catching. Your coats are gorgeous! If this is boring, please bore me some more.



Thanks *novablue* & *roxana* :shame:

*novablue*, I just checked the coat you referred to, and it's called 'Donisford'. I  it! It's so warm and soft!


----------



## titania029

Wow, fashion show!!  I love the pink trench


----------



## brigadeiro

titania029 said:


> Wow, fashion show!!  I love the pink trench



Thanks *titania* :shame: It's SO gorgeous! I can't photograph its true colour, but it's more magenta than pink.  80% of my Burberry clothes are picked by my sister who lives in London (there's no decent Burberry clothes where I am). You should see the stuff _she_ and my younger sister have


----------



## regina_garbe

Brigadeiro,
I love your patent shoes!!!
Regina


----------



## twochubbycheeks

brigadeiro said:


> More: (hope I'm not boring you guys):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Burberry Prorsum striped swing 3/4 sleeve top
> *Burberry wool/cashmere coat, alpaca scarf & red Manor
> *(bad pic) Black thick shiny cropped jacket & Pinafore dress (had just arrived in the mail, and I was just trying them on)
> *Mini Manor in beige
> *(bad pic - shame) Burberry blue washed leather jacket  (b'day pressie from hubby when we were in Barcelona last year)
> *Burberry Prorsum black wool/cashmere bubble pencil skirt
> *Claybrook Swing coat unbelted (true colour was impossible to photograph)
> *Burberry silk scarf


 

luv everything!!!! You're sooo lucky your sisters are very sweet to send you stuffs from London. =)

LUV LUV LUVVVV your patent Mary Jane-ish shoes. =)


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *regina* and *twochubbycheeks* :shame:


----------



## Dolly6637

Wow Brigadeiro I love that dress!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *dolly6637* :shame:

Here's a pic of my navy leather jacket my hubby bought for my b'day last year (it has a gorgeous cotton purple check Burberry lining):


----------



## brigadeiro

Gee that pic's huge  Sorry guys! :shame:


----------



## novablue

Ahhh, you tempted us with the color of the lining. Don't keep us in suspense. Any pics?  I LOVE your collection. Can I send my DH to your DH for some notetakings?


----------



## brigadeiro

Well, my DH didn't pick it on his own, I was at the Burberry store in Barcelona, uhming and ahhing about the jacket, feeling guilty about such a big purchase (I seem to buy less stuff when travelling), when he offerred to get it for my b'day 

Will take a pic of the lining soon


----------



## lolitablue

brigadeiro said:


> Well, my DH didn't pick it on his own, I was at the Burberry store in Barcelona, uhming and ahhing about the jacket, feeling guilty about such a big purchase (I seem to buy less stuff when travelling), when he offerred to get it for my b'day
> 
> Will take a pic of the lining soon


 
Wow, everything in your collection is so awesome!!! Love it all!

And here is my updated collection.  I recenlty added a key fob, a crossbody and the make-up bag! I still love my Burberry checks a lot!!


----------



## vivi1205

My first time in Burberry forum...here is my very small & old collection


----------



## Magalenha

Don't have a collection "yet", but here is my only Burberry "for now "






b


----------



## piperlu

*Large Cosmetic Case $175*

*Pink Long Scarf (the new one) $275*


----------



## piperlu




----------



## piperlu




----------



## bextasy

*Magalenha*  nice way to start your collection!


----------



## antakusuma

I only have one burberrys bag. and it's a vintage postman bag, in very giood condition. easily 15 years old. It belonged to my late father so i wear it on very rare occasions.


----------



## costarica6

Just started last December, so I have a long way to go.


----------



## costarica6

Forgot these that don't fit yet.  I'm going to wear them next summer!


----------



## abandonedimages

I only have one Burberry (for now), but she is a cutie and I love her -






I owe her a lot too because this purse is the one that kind of got my boyfriend into understanding my love for bags  He always knew I loved purses but whenever I would ask if he liked one I'd get a "Yeah, if you like it babe"  -- but when he saw this he was like, "I like this one! It's cute!" haha


----------



## Madinat

law1005 said:


> Here's my collection, enjoy.








law, this bag is to die for! what's the style name?


----------



## law1005

^ The tag (which I still happen to have) says its the SM Ashbury Order No. 4500001676 Article 3201068. I bought mine at a store called VonMaur, here in the Midwest. I was just there yesterday and they had this same bag but in a camel color. You could call and see if they can find a black one for you. Have them look up # 5045147779599. Hope this helps.


----------



## wenzi

maryg1 said:


> I like the bag and wallet on the left, love the colour match


 
dear maryg, jus wanna check with u, for the pink card holder, does the edge wear off? mine is totally worn off after 3 month of usage!


----------



## littlefish

i bought these two items during the recent sales of burberry

thank you everyone for letting me share


----------



## littlefish




----------



## novablue

^^Cute! Thanks for sharing with us. Now I've got hat envy. 

wenzi, 
_dear maryg, jus wanna check with u, for the pink card holder, does the edge wear off? mine is totally worn off after 3 month of usage!_
Depends on how hard you are on your card holder, it does wear off. Mine is completley worn through on the wallet, card holder, mini wallet... practically all of them, but I've had mine for a long while and it gets pulled in and out of the purse often.


----------



## wenzi

novablue said:


> ^^Cute! Thanks for sharing with us. Now I've got hat envy.
> 
> wenzi,
> _dear maryg, jus wanna check with u, for the pink card holder, does the edge wear off? mine is totally worn off after 3 month of usage!_
> Depends on how hard you are on your card holder, it does wear off. Mine is completley worn through on the wallet, card holder, mini wallet... practically all of them, but I've had mine for a long while and it gets pulled in and out of the purse often.


 
this is my card holder AFTER 3 months.. burberry should work on their quality control.. improve the leather triming.

 http://bp3.blogger.com/_xUKpIoR9Qic/...h/DSC04537.JPG 

i love my card holder but it looks so ugly now 

Next qn, is anyone in japan right now? Burberry blue label launched the latest collection, I love this bag on the right shown in the attachment. Wondering what is the material made of. It looks like wool. 

If it's really nice in real life, may ask someone to get for me when she travels to japan. 

TIA


----------



## Spo0oky

Hello 
I'm a guy so I'm not that really into Burberry bags... I prefer other accessories and clothing so here are my scarfs and gloves collection: 
- Black check lambswool scarf (and matching black gloves)
- Brown check lambswool scarf (and matching brown gloves)
- Novacheck lambswool scarf (and matching gloves)
- Large check cashmere scarf


----------



## Spo0oky

... and this is my outerwear collection: 
- Light Green Rain Jacket
- Yellow Rain Jacket
- Navy Blue blazer
- Black Jacket.


----------



## MJ-Lover83

Poshhoney said:


> Here is my knight bag. Used a bit so it's gone squishy in the middle!


 it's a great bag! i'm glad to find a non-classical checkered bag too in this forum, with all the great work christopher bailey did to make burberry a bit more rock'n'roll you'd think more people would go for that! it's a hot bag, so work it! and go new burberry! burberry prorsum!


----------



## howardu09

My one and only Burberry bag- briddle check tote


----------



## Dolly6637

Howard , Love the tote, you wear it so well..


----------



## howardu09

Thanks Dolly6637. Love your avatar  Its too cute


----------



## Dolly6637

Thanks ! ^ BTW I was looking at your collection, and you have amazing pieces!


----------



## corries2

This is my only Burberry bag. I blow hot and cold with it. It's about 6 years old bought from an outlet shop. There is no fastening on it, only a zipped middle section. You would feel very vulnerable on a busy street with it. Sometimes almost everything I am carrying is in the middle section bursting at the seams. It's been in a cupboard for two years but now I'm back in love with it again!


----------



## justwatchin

^^I love that! The green is such a nice change!


----------



## imeelove

i recently bought a large patent cream bag from burberry outlet in round rock. it was a steal for $340, this bag is retailed for $1695!   my next mission: a gucci bag from the san marcos tanger outlet. i hope they still have the capri tote for $319, retails for $995.


----------



## mytruth2004

wenzi said:


> this is my card holder AFTER 3 months.. burberry should work on their quality control.. improve the leather triming.
> 
> http://bp3.blogger.com/_xUKpIoR9Qic/...h/DSC04537.JPG
> 
> i love my card holder but it looks so ugly now
> 
> Next qn, is anyone in japan right now? Burberry blue label launched the latest collection, I love this bag on the right shown in the attachment. Wondering what is the material made of. It looks like wool.
> 
> If it's really nice in real life, may ask someone to get for me when she travels to japan.
> 
> TIA


I am in Japan, did you get that bag yet?


----------



## alexiaxalexia

I just started getting into burberry, heres my little collection so far


----------



## ACS

^Awesome collection!


----------



## chiko

gr8 collectionnsss


----------



## Bagluvluv

howardu09 said:


> My one and only Burberry bag- briddle check tote


 

You are totally rockin' that bag...and your boots...WOW!!!

I think you are making me want to venture into a store real soon....

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## howardu09

Thank you!


----------



## howardu09

alexiaxalexia said:


> I just started getting into burberry, heres my little collection so far



Great collection. I love your belt.


----------



## Ms.FifthAve

I just started as well since March 08 and this is what I have so far


----------



## novablue

WOW! That bridle check tote is NICE! If only I could get my hubby to carry anything Burberry--that'd so be worth getting. 

Ms.FifthAve, is that a gold embossed Burberry bag? Where's the drool icon?


----------



## titania029

I haven't checked out this thread in a while, great new pictures!  Here is an updated picture of my little collection:


----------



## Ms.FifthAve

Yes it is ..this bag was purchased in Europe so I didn't it was released in the U.S...Also what do u mean by drool icon?


novablue said:


> WOW! That bridle check tote is NICE! If only I could get my hubby to carry anything Burberry--that'd so be worth getting.
> 
> Ms.FifthAve, is that a gold embossed Burberry bag? Where's the drool icon?


----------



## nyc_besos

love everyones collection so beautiful


----------



## betty*00

Ms.FifthAve said:


> I just started as well since March 08 and this is what I have so far



*Ms.FifthAve*, I love your ballet flats! So cute!!


----------



## betty*00

howardu09 said:


> My one and only Burberry bag- briddle check tote



*Howard*, great bag! And I love your boots too!! Great outfit


----------



## raviera

hola.. well.. I found this beauty at Heathrow, Vat free outlet of course, got it cheaper 50GBP compared to if I buy at the Knightsbridge outlet... so here it is....BURBERRY CLASSIC CHECK SMALL SATCHEL






and this one I bought for my friend...she really love it.. The Dryden Bag..dark nickle.... from Regent St outlet...






love em so much.... proud of moaself..


----------



## onesmallchimera

I love the dryden bag. I was looking at a similar one at the Orlando outlet last week.


----------



## pcil

onesmallchimera said:


> I love the dryden bag. I was looking at a similar one at the Orlando outlet last week.


I love it too. I saw it in Burberry store yesterday. Is it already in outlet?


----------



## sweetneet

here is my burberry collection..i don't have any purses (yet), though i have jackets and some random accessories

black constance






blue quilted jacket





teddybear pocket square, headband, compact umbrella, and scarf


----------



## yinnie

these pics from a year-ish ago... but it shows my single burberry child - the mini manor 
 loves it so much!


----------



## yinnie

my admission ceremony at the courhouse today - officially a lawyer!! my mum with her darling burberry bowler on the special day 






(sorry for the blur ruining the pic but not sure if she wants her face plastered on the internet kekeke)


----------



## bextasy

Nice mini manor!


----------



## yinnie

^thank you! i just wish there was a size in between the mini manor and the manor! the mini is abit too small and the manor is abit too big! kekeke


----------



## Lavender_Tea

To All Burberry Fans
My humble collection from Burberry.  2 beaton bags, a bluebell wallet and a pair of pumps.


----------



## iLVoeBurberry

Hi, I'm new here and I just adore your Burberry collections. I'm just starting out on my Burberry empire.


----------



## manders1

here are my beauties!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi Manders 1
Can't see ur beauties!  Did u miss the pics?


----------



## howardu09

Very nice Burberry everyone!!! Congrats yinnie on becoming a lawyer. I know it was lots of hard work. 

And sweetneet, I love love that teddy bear pocket square. I want one.


----------



## Deborah1986

_my only burberry bag i love it !!_





_i have a wallet to post that pic later_


----------



## hollyyih




----------



## Lorraine56

Ladies, I'm desperate for a new Burberry, but retail is a bit prohibitive right now. Does anyone know of any Burberry sample sales coming up soon, or websites that sell authentic bags at a discounted price? Thanks all!


----------



## aeonat

I have been a big fan for burberry and I have been collect Burberry handbags and scarf for a period of time. I love Nova check. As you will see majority of my bags are nova check.


----------



## aeonat

Some more nova check one and other non-nova check one.
Denim small tote
Black Burberry messenger (Small)
White leather burberry hobo
Burberry wallet
Nova check costemtic Bag


----------



## aeonat

I almost forgot my nova check tote and two red burberyy bags


----------



## aeonat

Here is the group shot for my burberry.. but obviously I already forgot to put the last 3 in the grouup shot!! But again, it is the first family pictures of most of my burberry bags


----------



## ACS

Wow aeonat!  I thought you were only a Gucci fan.   

Your collection is awesome - do you have any Burberry coats or shoes?


----------



## aeonat

ACS said:


> Wow aeonat! I thought you were only a Gucci fan.
> 
> Your collection is awesome - do you have any Burberry coats or shoes?


 

Hahha.. I am both Gucci and Burberry fan.. and also LV fan.. Check out my LV collection 

Yep, I also have burberry clothes.. but I am too lazy to take photos of them... maybe some day..   I got 4 quilted jacket, one pink,fuchsia, black and beige. Then I got one denim trench coat, blue rain coat, and quilted black trench coat.  Several scarves mainly nova check.  And also 2 shirt (nova check color and fuchsia color), several burberry polol and t shirts.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Great collection


----------



## aeonat

I also used to collect burberry shoes.. here are they


----------



## pcil

WOW!!! You have great collections!! I also thought you only love Gucci ^_~


----------



## aeonat

pcil said:


> WOW!!! You have great collections!! I also thought you only love Gucci ^_~


 
These are all my old collections.. . I have been into Louis vuitton recently and now currently into Gucci.. so I have handbags from fendi, burberry, LV, gucci... some Dior/Prada....

however I am still looking for another Burberry Nova check tote... to replace my old one.


----------



## flipchickmc

WOW!  Great Burberry collection aeonat!  Love all the shoes too.


----------



## aeonat

flipchickmc said:


> WOW! Great Burberry collection aeonat! Love all the shoes too.


 
Thanks.. I love nova check as you can see.. however I haven't bought any designer shoes for a while now ehehehe.. which is good for my wallet..

I just found out I miss on nova check small messenger bag.. can't find the photo.. I guess I will post it later.


----------



## ACS

Goodness!  What a collection!  How about posting some of the outerwear??


----------



## yoglood

wow great collection! I love all your shoes too!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

gorgeous  stuff.. congrats


----------



## bagap

Wow, amazing collections...love the shoes!


----------



## aeonat

ACS said:


> Goodness! What a collection! How about posting some of the outerwear??


 
Thank you all!! haha the outwear pics.. hahah I will try ......


----------



## aeonat

yoglood said:


> wow great collection! I love all your shoes too!


 
Thanks... I love them too.. but recently I rarely see any nove check shoes now.. so that's why i haven't bought any.... I was almost going to buy the rain boat.. but I resist.. now I am kinda regretting. it


----------



## aeonat

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> gorgeous stuff.. congrats


 
Thanks!


----------



## aeonat

bagap said:


> Wow, amazing collections...love the shoes!


 
Thanks.. I guess girls just can't live without shoes!!


----------



## aeonat

Here is the nova check small messenger bag that I missed.. I used it a lot...


----------



## novablue

O M G. Will you adopt me? The shoes are to die for. Wow.


----------



## LiLyBoO

everyone's collection is amazing!


----------



## Albion

My manor bag


----------



## ADCamp2005

Lavender_Tea said:


> To All Burberry Fans
> My humble collection from Burberry. 2 beaton bags, a bluebell wallet and a pair of pumps.


 
Lavender, so jealous of your beatons!  I love that nickel shimmer!!  I love the regular brown/tan beatons as well!!  Where did you get them?  Does anyone know if they are in outlets or how much they cost?

Alyssa


----------



## TASCHA

hanerin said:


> My first Burberry...


 
MYY GOOOSSSSSSSHH!! i didnt knw they have it in pink!! so sooo cute!! am stunned!! ehhehe 

lucky girl!!


----------



## newbee81

My quilted jacket...size 14 kid


----------



## natasha_spring

howardu09 said:


> My one and only Burberry bag- briddle check tote



howard,

your tote is such a beauty... and you really wear it nicely with the matching boots... i'm kinda new around here and i'm so drooling over the bags and the collections...


----------



## natasha_spring

brigadeiro said:


> A few items (I'm too lazy to take pics of them all together :shame: )
> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=06-17-08_03.07.48.AM.jpg&user=brigadeiro media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=06-17-08_02.32.26.AM.jpg&user=brigadeiromedia.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=06-17-08_03.19.23.AM.jpg&user=brigadeiromedia.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=06-17-08_02.27.28.AM.jpg&user=brigadeiromedia.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=05-14-08_02.48.20.AM.jpg&user=brigadeiromedia.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=05-12-08_05.52.35.AM.jpg&user=brigadeiro
> *Claybrook Silk Satin Swing Trench & Burberry patent quilted belt
> *Wool/cashmere cream coat
> *Red & rope scarf
> *Beige coat with black pailette details on cuffs & collar
> *Jacket with patent quilted belt
> *White 3/4 trench with silver buttons (in this outfit I replaced the original belt, which is white with a large silver buckle) - also pictured by Manor in red
> *Trench coat dress with dropwaist pleated skirt - with red Manor


*
brigadeiro
no.. you're not boring any of us but making me keep on looking at the trench coats... they match with you perfectly... i love the beige one with cuffs and collar.. *


----------



## pakyooh

My very first burberry and first post in the forum.


----------



## Lavender_Tea

ADCamp2005 said:


> Lavender, so jealous of your beatons! I love that nickel shimmer!! I love the regular brown/tan beatons as well!! Where did you get them? Does anyone know if they are in outlets or how much they cost?
> 
> Alyssa


 
Hi ADCamp2005 aka Alyssa,
I bought both beatons a yr ago at a warehouse sale, the small silver one cost abt US$380 & the large brown one was US$610.  Sorry I am unable to help you as to where you can get them in the States cos I'm from Singapore. 
FYI, the large one is pretty heavy and so far I've only carried it twice.  I've realised that most of Burberry's bags are pretty heavy.  You got to be careful with that.
Wish you luck in finding the beatons and I believe they are still available at the outlets.


----------



## ADCamp2005

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi ADCamp2005 aka Alyssa,
> I bought both beatons a yr ago at a warehouse sale, the small silver one cost abt US$380 & the large brown one was US$610. Sorry I am unable to help you as to where you can get them in the States cos I'm from Singapore.
> FYI, the large one is pretty heavy and so far I've only carried it twice. I've realised that most of Burberry's bags are pretty heavy. You got to be careful with that.
> Wish you luck in finding the beatons and I believe they are still available at the outlets.


 
Hey!  Thanks for responding.  I'm not sure I want the patent ones, and that's all I can find.  I would really love the house check one, but I can't find one ANYWHERE.  I don't really have an outlet too close. It's about 3 hours away and I work two jobs so I can't easily take off from both to make a day's trip.  I wish I knew of someone who was closer that could buy it for me and I could pay, but I don't.    I will keep  searching the internet for one.  Thanks for responding!!!


----------



## Old

have you tryied to call the store and have them send it to you


----------



## ADCamp2005

Old said:


> have you tryied to call the store and have them send it to you


 
Not yet.  I wasn't even sure if any of the beatons in the check pattern were in outlets at all.  I shall try!


----------



## ADCamp2005

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi ADCamp2005 aka Alyssa,
> I bought both beatons a yr ago at a warehouse sale, the small silver one cost abt US$380 & the large brown one was US$610. Sorry I am unable to help you as to where you can get them in the States cos I'm from Singapore.
> FYI, the large one is pretty heavy and so far I've only carried it twice. I've realised that most of Burberry's bags are pretty heavy. You got to be careful with that.
> Wish you luck in finding the beatons and I believe they are still available at the outlets.


 
Hello again Lavendar!  I was curious to know if Singapore ships to the states.  I was hoping to try and call the warehouse where you got your beatons, but it would be sort of pointless if they don't ship here.  TIA!


----------



## Old

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=67132163&albumID=2684263&imageID=44214344

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=67132163&albumID=2684263&imageID=46567223

here goes a picture of the KOP store from Fall and here goes my man bag on my daughter

sorry i suck at the internet


----------



## Dolly6637

Your daughter is too cute^^ She models ur Lovely Burberry very well!


----------



## tehlze

Ello ! All Burberry Fanatic (:
First post here ..
Here's my little humble collection of Burberry Clothes ... as a student .. in Singapore (:


----------



## Mentos88

They are cute  I'm waiting burberry to come to my country to be able to have my 1st burberry !


----------



## brigadeiro

Forgot what it's called, my Burberry Patent clutch I got last December   I have also bought 2 Prorsum coats I must take pictures of 

Gee! Sorry that's so massive! It wasn't as big on my blog :shame:


----------



## death2thepixies

Brigadeiro your clutch is so pretty! I wonder what other colours it comes in.

I only have one Burberry, just my metallic wallet. I've forgotten what the style is called so if anyone can fill me in on that it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rkmc12

Hi, 
Do you know the name of the large tote in the back? I know it is probably a few years old but am looking for one and having the name would help.


----------



## mimi0411

Only got one right now...its a Blue Label...but i still love it a lot =DDD






Also got a pair of Burberry earmuffs (in blue)...
Really want a Burberry bag in light blue...and a cashmere scarf in light blue ...yes, i like a lot of blue


----------



## xcutegurlx

lolitablue said:


> Wow, everything in your collection is so awesome!!! Love it all!
> 
> And here is my updated collection.  I recenlty added a key fob, a crossbody and the make-up bag! I still love my Burberry checks a lot!!



hey there!  I noticed that you had a nova tote, and I was wondering if the one that you have is the small nova tote.  I was also wondering if you could take a picture of you holding the bag so that I can see the size comparision.  Thankyou so much!!!


----------



## uclaboi

howardu09 said:


> My one and only Burberry bag- briddle check tote


 
*howard*, you rock those Gucci boots and the Burberry bag   Awesome!


----------



## Jaeniver

Here is my Burberry bag collection 

1. Burgundy Manor bag in patent leather
2. Barton hobo bag
3. Black patent leather clutch

I also have a matching wallet to my Barton hobo bag with black patent leather trim and two scarves (a cashmere scarf that matches the Barton hobo and my wallet and a red silk scarf). I don't have any pictures available of them right now..


----------



## brigadeiro

*Jaeniver*, your Manor is _gorgeous_!  Love that colour, and in patent!  






Above: Burberry Prorsum prussian blue silk/wool military coat
Below: with Burberry Manor bag in red




http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/brigadeiro/Side.jpg


----------



## Jaeniver

brigadeiro said:


> *Jaeniver*, your Manor is _gorgeous_!  Love that colour, and in patent!



Thanks! I know!  haha! I love it so much! It's my precious  Your shoes in that picture are divine


----------



## brigadeiro

Aww.. thanks :shame: They're Stella McCartney's, but I need to find heel grips, as I was told go up half a size (as they were said to run small), and they're too big!


----------



## Spoiled Royalty

brigadeiro said:


> *Jaeniver*, your Manor is _gorgeous_! Love that colour, and in patent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above: Burberry Prorsum prussian blue silk/wool military coat
> Below: with Burberry Manor bag in red


 
Lovely coat!


----------



## Spoiled Royalty

Ms.FifthAve said:


> I just started as well since March 08 and this is what I have so far


 

~I love your vest!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Here are some of my Burberry items: Wallet, Med. Tote and New large Hobo


----------



## MissyPrada

Magalenha said:


> Don't have a collection "yet", but here is my only Burberry "for now "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b



she's very pretty... love the black and gold combination... elegant...


----------



## brigadeiro

Spoiled Royalty said:


> Lovely coat!



Thanks *Spoiled Royalty*!


----------



## devilangel

http://evmumg.bay.livefilestore.com...l_iB9nIfcQDTzmMerhgGbV/2009_0606_22-58-46.JPG

Note: i don't know if the blue bag is authentic or not... haha


----------



## beauty girl

death2thepixies said:


> Brigadeiro your clutch is so pretty! I wonder what other colours it comes in.
> 
> I only have one Burberry, just my metallic wallet. I've forgotten what the style is called so if anyone can fill me in on that it would be greatly appreciated!



I have the shoes to match your purse, great style


----------



## Odeelia

Ladies,

I just called the Burberry factory outlet and they have burberry badodagan and mia bags . Anyone of you could show me how does it look like i cant find it in the burberry website. They are selling reasonably cheap


----------



## Old

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=67132163&albumID=2716503&imageID=45090430

what i have to wear to work


----------



## Miss-Coco

I don't have a very large Burberry collection, for I spend most of my money on Chanel. 
I only own 4 pieces from Burberry.
Which is a shame for a Londoner xD

My Burberry knitted sweater and classic scarf in creme.




I also own a Drawstring Tote and a classic trench coat in black.
Though I don't have the pictures of them right now.


----------



## queennadine

Burberry scarf purchased the Burberry Outlet in Orlando, FL.


----------



## ang2383

i loveee your espadrilles!  those are so cute!  i just started collecting burberry shoes too - mostly sandals/flip flops/jellies and sneakers though.


----------



## **Chanel**

Wow, you have a great Burberry collection


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Lavender_Tea said:


> To All Burberry Fans
> My humble collection from Burberry.  2 beaton bags, a bluebell wallet and a pair of pumps.




Never liked burberry much till these came out now I Need one


----------



## Odeelia

HI HI...

I just bought burberry long wallet, tote bag and bowling bag. So happy.


----------



## aeonat

novablue said:


> O M G. Will you adopt me? The shoes are to die for. Wow.


 
*novablue:*  Hahha... I wish I can.. but my two princesses (when they grow up), they will fight with you for shoes!!  Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## aeonat

ang2383 said:


> i loveee your espadrilles! those are so cute! i just started collecting burberry shoes too - mostly sandals/flip flops/jellies and sneakers though.


 
*Ang2383 *: Yep, I love it too... you remind me that I should take it out and wear it now!!


----------



## aeonat

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, you have a great Burberry collection


 
**Chanel**  THank you for your kinds word!!  I love the Burberry NOVA check!!  Still don't have time to take pics of my little collection of Burberry jacket/trench coast/clothes and scarves


----------



## Spo0oky

Wow... I must have the best Burberry collection I've ever seen  Congrats


----------



## GhstDreamer

Awesome collection aeonat!!! I also love the Nova check as well...


----------



## Beenie

Aeonat, I want to come play in your closet! Your loves are my loves too! (Gucci, LV and Burberry  and the occasional Fendi and Dior)


----------



## aeonat

Spo0oky said:


> Wow... I must have the best Burberry collection I've ever seen  Congrats


 
*spoooky:* Thanks!!


----------



## aeonat

GhstDreamer said:


> Awesome collection aeonat!!! I also love the Nova check as well...


 

ghstdreamer:  I love nova check.. that's the reason why I love burberry!!


----------



## aeonat

Beenie said:


> Aeonat, I want to come play in your closet! Your loves are my loves too! (Gucci, LV and Burberry  and the occasional Fendi and Dior)


 
Beenie:  Yep!! Great!!!  Usually I spend passion in phasese.. .. I was in LV phase last year and as you know current in gucci phase....


----------



## NoKnockOffs

Very nice collection *aeonat*!  I am so used to seeing you in Gucci that I didn't expect to see this large of a collection in Burberry.  No matter the brand, I see you like to go all out!  I was just browsing this section because burberry had sent me some sale emails recently.


----------



## aeonat

NoKnockOffs said:


> Very nice collection *aeonat*! I am so used to seeing you in Gucci that I didn't expect to see this large of a collection in Burberry. No matter the brand, I see you like to go all out! I was just browsing this section because burberry had sent me some sale emails recently.


 

heheh.. I love burberry for a long time now.. I am almost obssessed with nova check.. hehehhe.. currently I am in Gucci phase.. so that's why you see me at gucci thread all the time..


----------



## howardu09

Hey I always see you in the gucci forum. You have a great bberry collection too.


----------



## aeonat

howardu09 said:


> Hey I always see you in the gucci forum. You have a great bberry collection too.


 
howardu09:  Yep.. I have been mainly in gucci forum now.. used to be in LV forum.. LV, GUCCI and Burberry are my favourite brand!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*Brigadeiro*, love your Burberry collection, specially all your coats, the magenta is my favourite! And your clutch is gorgeous too.

*death2thepixies*, your metallic wallet is really cute too.

I love Burberry's candy check lines in baby blue and pink, pity they were seasonal line only!

This is what i had at the beggining of the thread:






And i have since added these items to my collection:

silk candy check scarves and candy check umbrella












and these shoes


----------



## Sharkbait

My mum is English, so for some reason, I dig the English roots of this brand and the style really embodies what I love about fashion - classic, with a twist!  For the record, I don't carry/wear all this stuff at once, but one day, just for the fun of it, I think I will--to see if anyone even notices. 

My humble Collection






Hawkesbury Trench






Suede handbag (I have no idea what this style is even called, it's from 2002, I think.)






Manor Bag (large)











Rubber Rain Boots






In action at an outdoor dog sporting event....






Woven Wedges


----------



## Sharkbait

The clothes

Puffy Sleeved Polo






Polo Dress...in action in Chicago











and finally....mum and I at the boutique in Chicago






I'm aiming for next purchase to be a Prorsum dress in the fall!  And I need a wallet.

Oh, and I skipped individual photos of the headband and scarf. They're pretty basic.

Thanks for checking it out. I know, I'm a nerd.


----------



## Sharkbait

ohmygod, I am such a spaz.  I just now saw the collection sticky.  ugh.  Sorry, should've posted this there.


----------



## Sharkbait

My collection


----------



## ADCamp2005

BEAUTIFUL collection!  Love that coat still!!!  Looks so great!  The shoes are cute.  And I had no idea the large manor was so large.  The mini almost looks to small.  

Oh, and you and your mom look alike.


----------



## Sharkbait

ADCamp2005 said:


> BEAUTIFUL collection!  Love that coat still!!!  Looks so great!  The shoes are cute.  And I had no idea the large manor was so large.  The mini almost looks to small.
> 
> Oh, and you and your mom look alike.



Yeah, it's laaaarge.  At first I was like "Oh dear." But, I like bigger bags, so I'm cool with it. 

And yeah, my mum and I are a total example in genetics.  Except she has a British accent, and I picked up more of a South African one growing up there.


----------



## shpaholic

I love your trench coat!


----------



## Old

im surprised they let you take a picture inside of the store
Nice stuff you have there


----------



## ADCamp2005

Sharkbait said:


> Yeah, it's laaaarge. At first I was like "Oh dear." But, I like bigger bags, so I'm cool with it.
> 
> And yeah, my mum and I are a total example in genetics. Except she has a British accent, and I picked up more of a South African one growing up there.


 
Ooooh, I love British accents (and the fact that you use the word mum... so cute).  South Africa, wow.  You're lucky to be so cultured.


----------



## hollyyih

your mom and you are very cute!

i really like your polo dress!  simplistic and chic at the same time.  also like your manor!


----------



## bextasy

great collection!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Wonderful burberry collection - especially love your trench coat and that manor bag! I want to hunt down a manor bag later on after seeing all those pics of the bag...


----------



## Milena7




----------



## fendifemale

Milena7 said:


>


 
Get it girl!
And I love your trench Sharkbait.


----------



## ADCamp2005

Sharkbait said:


> Yeah, it's laaaarge. At first I was like "Oh dear." But, I like bigger bags, so I'm cool with it.
> 
> And yeah, my mum and I are a total example in genetics. Except she has a British accent, and I picked up more of a South African one growing up there.


 
Hey, Sharkbait!  I was wondering what the dimensions of your suede bag were.. I had one authenticated, but am waiting to buy before I know about how big the bag is?  It looks like it's a decent size for a smaller bag, but just need to check.


----------



## Sharkbait

ADCamp2005 said:


> Hey, Sharkbait!  I was wondering what the dimensions of your suede bag were.. I had one authenticated, but am waiting to buy before I know about how big the bag is?  It looks like it's a decent size for a smaller bag, but just need to check.



Not including the handle, it's about 11.5x long, 5.5" tall and the leather piece on the bottom is 3 1/4" x 11". At the base, the handle is 11" from one side to another.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fashionista524

Sharkbait said:


> The clothes
> 
> Puffy Sleeved Polo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo Dress...in action in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally....mum and I at the boutique in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aiming for next purchase to be a Prorsum dress in the fall! And I need a wallet.
> 
> Oh, and I skipped individual photos of the headband and scarf. They're pretty basic.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out. I know, I'm a nerd.


 
Your collection is Totally AWESOME!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## pro_shopper

Everyone has such great collections! i don't own a Burberry bag yet but I would love to add the Pewter Mini Manor to my collection soon!


----------



## howardu09

OMG....love your bberry!!!! I  could not tell that these bags looked so good from the online photos. I am now seriously wanting one...Thanks for posting.. Looks great on you.



pakyooh said:


> My very first burberry and first post in the forum.


----------



## howardu09

uclaboi said:


> *howard*, you rock those Gucci boots and the Burberry bag   Awesome!



Thank you so much for the nice comment. I am very late in responding. forgive me.. I love your BV collection to the max


----------



## LouisBoyRVA

Irissy said:


> I only have one but I love it!  It was my first designer bag.
> 
> View attachment 76116


I was actually wondering how much this lovely bag costs? And if anyone could give some more details on it please. Im in LOVE with it!


----------



## airborne

...my fav.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ooh lovely bags and clothes everyone!


----------



## the13thessence

I don't have any trenchcoats or handbags (!!) but here's what I do have..

1. Burberry Prorsum rosette dress




2. Burberry Prorsum grape pencil skirt




3. Burberry Prorsum ruched ankle heels




4. Burberry Prorsum patent quilted jacket








xxxxx
read the rules!! 


maybe I should get myself a classic trench?!


----------



## danaan

It's about time I share my lil Burberry collection... 

The bag in pic 1 was my first Burberry ever and I love it to bits.

The one in pic 2 is my most recent Burberry and yes, I realize they could be sisters  !


----------



## danaan

And here is the rest of my Buberrys.........................


----------



## si_kelinci

Sharkbait said:


> Hawkesbury Trench


 
HUGE HUGE CRUSH on that coat! 

and you are so pweety!


----------



## boxermomof2

Sharkbait said:


>



You look great in this dress and I LOVE the Louboutin's!


----------



## brigadeiro

*the13thessence *  your collection! I'm a huge Prorsum fan too, so was absolutely beside myself when my sisters sent me this for my b'day  :










More pics in my blog :shame:


----------



## kenzoic

pakyooh said:


> My very first burberry and first post in the forum.


 hey pakyooh,
i like your bag~
i got a similar one, but it's leather


----------



## the13thessence

*gasp* brigadeiro, you lucky girl! I adore that necklace! I usually find floral-themed jewellery boring and a bit predictable.. but that necklace is truly special.. Wish I had sisters


----------



## Bromley

Here is my tiny collection :






- BE 4036 Sunglasses
- Nova Check Plaid Quilted Hairband
- Bromley Drawstring Bag

Next thing on my wishlist is a wallet with the same check as the items i have now. I love this particular style.


----------



## AutumnJade

looooove the drawstring bag!


----------



## Old

Bromley said:


> Here is my tiny collection :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BE 4036 Sunglasses
> - Nova Check Plaid Quilted Hairband
> - Bromley Drawstring Bag
> 
> Next thing on my wishlist is a wallet with the same check as the items i have now. I love this particular style.


 

i wanted to get my wife that bag but couldnt afford it so i got her the little hobo from that collection


----------



## NumeroCinque

Does anybody has those Burberry earwarmers?

I saw them in a shop today and - waaw!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

the13thessence said:


> *gasp* brigadeiro, you lucky girl! I adore that necklace! I usually find floral-themed jewellery boring and a bit predictable.. but that necklace is truly special.. Wish I had sisters



Aw, thanks *the13thessence*! :shame: Yes, I am very lucky


----------



## theshoppinggal

Whoa! I didn't realize how much Burberry I had until now, but as Carrie Bradshaw said it best "I like my money right where I can see it...hanging in my closet." I apologize for my messy closet in the background 

Prorsum Runway Clothing Items:
Jacquard leaf pattern dress, black rosette ribbon dress, Black fringe skirt, Jacquard leaf pattern skirt

Prorsum Runway Other Items:
Hyde Studded Clutch, Military Bag/Briefcase(actually from the man's collection, but I use it as my breifcase),
My Favorite studded ballet slippers

Non-runway items:
3 pairs of earmuffs, Rain boots, brown rubber riding/rain boots, ivory leather hillgate bag, dyed mink clutch, check shirt, a pair of mules (not taken out of the box, but if you look in between the 2 boots you can see them under the shelf)

Items not pictured: quilted jacket and an umbrella (both in the car), a headband and 2 pairs of pants (in a bag ready to go to the tailor)


----------



## conniec.4

can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is in post #27?  thanks so much!!


----------



## Old

conniec.4 said:


> can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is in post #27? thanks so much!!


 its the margret


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute pics of everyone's collections!


----------



## jennarae86

Hey I'm Jenna I'm brand new here, not to the forum, but signing up  I went to Nordstrom Rack today and got the Bracelet. I bought my 1st Burberry piece (handbag) June of 09. Here's some pics of what I've gotten so far


----------



## purseprincess32

Jennarae86 lovely purchases congrats!


----------



## jennarae86

purseprincess32 said:


> Jennarae86 lovely purchases congrats!




Thank you!!


----------



## NycCyn

:tpfrox:​
Nice collections everybody! I'm new to this site and I just quickly skimmed through the pages, I love maryg1's bag on the left, it's gorgeous! And all the candy/pink bags too. I would contribute but I haven't gotten the chance to take pictures of my latest purchase, a Nova Check tote with black (patent) leather handles/trims. My boyfriend also bought me a Haymarket Check wallet with chocolate leather trims (the last one in the store) as an "I'm Sorry" gift.  





But... I lost it.


----------



## Jaeniver

Jaeniver said:


> Here is my Burberry bag collection
> 
> 1. Burgundy Manor bag in patent leather
> 2. Barton hobo bag
> 3. Black patent leather clutch
> 
> I also have a matching wallet to my Barton hobo bag with black patent leather trim and two scarves (a cashmere scarf that matches the Barton hobo and my wallet and a red silk scarf). I don't have any pictures available of them right now..



So these were my first Burberry's ^^ Now I have a few things to add 

4. Black Burberry Manor
5. Burgundy silk/cashmere scarf
6. Giant Check cashmere scarf
7. Nova Check wallet


----------



## BabyO

wow. i love burberry!


----------



## mellyjr

Beautiful collection. I love the Manor bags.


----------



## UFC

Beautiful Burberry family!


----------



## Izzy_w

I got my Warrior in today!!! And so here is my Burberry family so far...










With Domo-kun and Panda! 

I plan to get some more later of course, but this is what I currently have. Yay!!!


----------



## Jaeniver

Izzy_w said:


> I got my Warrior in today!!! And so here is my Burberry family so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Domo-kun and Panda!
> 
> I plan to get some more later of course, but this is what I currently have. Yay!!!



Such a beautiful collection!  The panda is hilarious in you bag!  So cute.


----------



## Jaeniver

Thanks _BabyO, Mellyjr and UFC!_


----------



## ADCamp2005

Izzy_w said:


> I got my Warrior in today!!! And so here is my Burberry family so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Domo-kun and Panda!
> 
> I plan to get some more later of course, but this is what I currently have. Yay!!!


 
Love that shimmer bag and the warrior.


----------



## mtheriault6

Here is my collection so far, I have 20 polos, a pair of shoes i got my mom, cosmetic case, weekend cologne and my 2 scarves (i think im getting nova for my birthday!)


----------



## ling266

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ling266/4086311460/

this is one of my burberry collection!
pls comment


----------



## terite

ling266 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ling266/4086311460/
> 
> this is one of my burberry collection!
> pls comment



I think I am drooling over this bag! I haven't seen them in person yet. What kind of texture does the bag have?

T


----------



## Old

terite said:


> I think I am drooling over this bag! I haven't seen them in person yet. What kind of texture does the bag have?
> 
> T


 

its a little ruff compared to the regular nova


----------



## terite

Old said:


> its a little ruff compared to the regular nova



Thanks OLD!!

T


----------



## burberrylover7

Hey!
Im new here, and I just started collecting.
Ive been a fan of Burberry for years, I cant wait to purchase some great finds!

This is my collection so far (its very small at the moment):


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute collection & scarves everyone!


----------



## moniquevanloon

In Knokke (Belgium), wearing Burberry trench en Check Scarf, Louis Vuitton Damier Speedy 30 and vintage boots.


----------



## azsun

Beautiful stuff ladies! and I'm lovin' those vintage boots


----------



## gie121

my 1st burberry  

dont know the style name yet..


----------



## Jaeniver

moniquevanloon said:


> In Knokke (Belgium), wearing Burberry trench en Check Scarf, Louis Vuitton Damier Speedy 30 and vintage boots.



You look absolutely lovely! Classy and cute at the same time.


----------



## purseprincess32

Congrats on everyone's collection.


----------



## airborne

Izzy_w said:


> I got my Warrior in today!!! And so here is my Burberry family so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Domo-kun and Panda!
> 
> I plan to get some more later of course, but this is what I currently have. Yay!!!


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

Cashmere scarf, 2 men's boxers (LOL) a blue label bag, and a coin purse from neiman marcus.




A closer look at the small purse, 




How did simba get in here. . .


----------



## pakyooh

oops sorry about that, i had the notification turned off.. love the bag.. but the all-leather one must be amazing...



kenzoic said:


> hey pakyooh,
> i like your bag~
> i got a similar one, but it's leather



the site didn't do the bag any justice, it was beautiful on the runway though..



howardu09 said:


> OMG....love your bberry!!!! I  could not tell that these bags looked so good from the online photos. I am now seriously wanting one...Thanks for posting.. Looks great on you.


----------



## effyxx

i envy you all! lovely burberry things, all of you!
i'm in the process of getting my first burberry bag too, but i want to look around at everything before i decide! 
i have a scarf at the moment though, i just love burberry


----------



## purseprincess32

Great collection GoodGone girl


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

Lovely collections, ladies! I've never really gotten into Burberry handbags myself, but I do love their coats and winter accessories. Here I am wearing my Burberry black wool/cashmere blend coat, nova check earmuffs, and Calvin Klein ankle booties. I love wearing the lilac earmuffs with a gray coat.


Hmm...can't figure out how to include the photos within the post instead of as attachments. Please help!


----------



## louigirlxo

Burberry trench.





Burberry jumpsuit.





sHORT Burberry skirt.





lONG bURBERRY skirt.


----------



## louigirlxo

last one!!


----------



## Demen

i bought this purse on my Japan trip last Xmas


----------



## gnourtmat

i got these a while back but i never got a chance to share...
















... as you can see they're worn in :shame:


----------



## KittyKatBag




----------



## Old

KittyKatBag said:


> View attachment 987766


 

i loved that clutch i wanted to get it for my wife but had too many bills at the time


----------



## xmrbrightside89

this is my burberry collection on my grand piano! (some products aren't being photographed yet tho)
-white trench coat burberry london 09
-burberry prorsum leather gloves 09
-charcoal crinkle mega check 09
-camel check snood A/W 09 ()
-burberry classic check scarf 


I have to add next:
-patent shoes lace ups from the burberry prorsum S/S 09
-charcoal leather gloves A/W 09


look at the new burberry shopping bag! it's so awesome and the black fits silver so good! I LOVE IT


----------



## ACS

^Awesome collection!


----------



## jayd23

you all have great collections!

I love BURBERRY!


----------



## xmrbrightside89

thanks ACS!
I'm glad you like my collection 
love my latest purchase (the snood )

#jayd23 you not the only one  hehe LOVE BURBERRY too


----------



## jayd23

xmrbrightside89 said:


> thanks ACS!
> I'm glad you like my collection
> love my latest purchase (the snood )
> 
> #jayd23 you not the only one  hehe LOVE BURBERRY too




I totally want a SNOOD!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great collection!


----------



## jayd23

Thought I would share my collection 

mostly polos, shirts and coats.


----------



## airborne

jayd23 said:


> Thought I would share my collection
> 
> mostly polos, shirts and coats.


----------



## jayd23

talena.airborne said:


>



thanks talena.airborne


----------



## xmrbrightside89

gosh u have so many burberry jayd! I love the black bag! and I have the same gloves too  high five!
how many trench do you have? :O


----------



## jayd23

xmrbrightside89 said:


> gosh u have so many burberry jayd! I love the black bag! and I have the same gloves too  high five!
> how many trench do you have? :O



hey mrbrightside...high five back atcha! ...i want a pair of gloves in the camel haymarket!

I have 2 trenchs...both black...one has an extra detachable warmer, which is great around this time of year!  The other 2 coats are wool/cashmere top coats (one gray and the other a camel color). Next christmas I hope to save up enough to get a trench in the trench color 

:tpfrox:


----------



## Old

my friend has that leather bag in brown and im a little jelous about it. ill have to take a picture of my stuff soon


----------



## xmrbrightside89

jayd23 said:


> hey mrbrightside...high five back atcha! ...i want a pair of gloves in the camel haymarket!
> 
> I have 2 trenchs...both black...one has an extra detachable warmer, which is great around this time of year! The other 2 coats are wool/cashmere top coats (one gray and the other a camel color). Next christmas I hope to save up enough to get a trench in the trench color


 
Damn I saw the awesome waxed cotton cavas jacket from the latest cat-walk collection! IT'S FREAKING COOL and I want it so bad... but it's freaking expensive  £1095 boo! ($1795)
I think I'll wait for the sales... even tho I will never find the right size..I'm afraid to say :cry:
I want another burberry trench too, since the white one is very good (bright tho) but I think I need a more neutral color too. like beige or honey or whatever.  
boo I need to win the lottery so I can buy burberry whenever I WANT


----------



## jayd23

Old said:


> my friend has that leather bag in brown and im a little jelous about it. ill have to take a picture of my stuff soon



I LOVE that leather bag!  It has a space for all my stuff...a perfect spot for my blackberry, a spot for my ipod, a zippy part for my wallets, d-rings for when I need to stash my sunglasses, and of course the main part where I put all the little things I accumulate .

It's the perfect size too! not too big and not too small...JUST RIGHT!...sorta like what Goldilocks said


----------



## jayd23

jayd23 said:


> I LOVE that leather bag!  It has a space for all my stuff...a perfect spot for my blackberry, a spot for my ipod, a zippy part for my wallets, d-rings for when I need to stash my sunglasses, and of course the main part where I put all the little things I accumulate .
> 
> It's the perfect size too! not too big and not too small...JUST RIGHT!...sorta like what Goldilocks said



BY THE WAY...YES YES...PICTURES PLEASE!

love seeing the collections!


----------



## jayd23

xmrbrightside89 said:


> Damn I saw the awesome waxed cotton cavas jacket from the latest cat-walk collection! IT'S FREAKING COOL and I want it so bad... but it's freaking expensive  £1095 boo! ($1795)
> I think I'll wait for the sales... even tho I will never find the right size..I'm afraid to say :cry:
> I want another burberry trench too, since the white one is very good (bright tho) but I think I need a more neutral color too. like beige or honey or whatever.
> boo I need to win the lottery so I can buy burberry whenever I WANT



 you never know...maybe you'll be lucky...with either the lottery or finding the right size! hehe.

I got one of those black trenches this past christmas while on vacation just passing through a nordstrom rack...they had two burberry trenches, one in black and the other in the trench color...AND both were my size!! cha-ching!!! Couldn't justify getting both so I had to choose...ended up getting the black one because the trench colored one was a little dirty...

just don't go looking for a particular something and you'll find it  hehe...if that makes sense


----------



## xmrbrightside89

Gosh I WISH that!  that'd be super sweet  haha

but hey, you were lucky there! sometimes it's not easy to spot the right things... that really fit you! if you know what I mean ^^ 
was it really dirty? cos I mean you could have brought it to get it clean! btw I love black trenches but I dunno, I wouldn't buy an expensive black or dark navy burberry trench.. I dunno why :o 
u know what I find super nice? the burberry shiny boots they used for the A/W 09 cat walk! damn I want those too :O they didn't put them on sales... but hey, maybe they will soon! 

how many times do burberry go on sales? january and july? I so don't remember o__o'


----------



## jayd23

xmrbrightside89 said:


> Gosh I WISH that!  that'd be super sweet  haha
> 
> but hey, you were lucky there! sometimes it's not easy to spot the right things... that really fit you! if you know what I mean ^^
> was it really dirty? cos I mean you could have brought it to get it clean! btw I love black trenches but I dunno, I wouldn't buy an expensive black or dark navy burberry trench.. I dunno why :o
> u know what I find super nice? the burberry shiny boots they used for the A/W 09 cat walk! damn I want those too :O they didn't put them on sales... but hey, maybe they will soon!
> 
> how many times do burberry go on sales? january and july? I so don't remember o__o'



Yah...the trench one was pretty dirty...who knows the black one mighta been dirty too but i can't tell cuz it's black...hehe.

you have great taste! I liked those boots too!

I always go to the burberry store the day after christmas cuz that's when they have a LOT of good stuff on sale...as far as the other times...not sure...in other thread someone said the PROSUM stuff usually go on clearance around this time...so keep a look out for that.  I've been visiting the burberry site quite a bit myself trying to see what new goodies appear 

I wish the snood would go on sale somewhere!


----------



## xmrbrightside89

I wished the snood went on sale, but it didn't... and I so had to have it so I bought it anyways! u__u but I think it won't go on sale cos it's a very classic and timeless piece!  I SO LOVE THAT SNOOD!  u so can tell

those boots are awesome even tho they are pretty expensive :/ they'll become more accessible when they go on sale!  I had my burberry prorsum shoes (the S/S 09) on sale...and I luckily found the right size!
hope to be lucky next time with the boots and jacket  that'd be super sweet


----------



## xmrbrightside89

here's the shoes


----------



## jayd23

xmrbrightside89 said:


> here's the shoes





WOW!


----------



## xmrbrightside89

that was my reaction too ** plus they even look better when you give a close look at them! :Q___

omg tomorrow they will present the new burberry A/W 10 collection... I so can't wait


----------



## Old

xmrbrightside89 said:


> here's the shoes


 
i wish we had the mens shoes in my store 
they are nice where did you get them from


----------



## Old

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=67132163&albumID=2684263&imageID=46567221


here is my bag on my Savannah


----------



## xmrbrightside89

thanks old! I'm glad u like the shoes! they look so gorgeous *__*
really? don't your store sell the burberry mens shoes? it's VERY weird :s


----------



## Old

not many stores carry the mens shoes


----------



## vikisud21

nice shoes ... i like the box even


----------



## skipeye

Does anyone have the ganton or mini ganton bags?


----------



## xmrbrightside89

thanks vikisud! they are SO COOL btw


----------



## jigga85

me and my fave bag~


----------



## jayd23

jigga85 said:


> me and my fave bag~



nice pic! great bag...I've been thinking of getting a similar one in the haymarket pattern


----------



## yuurei

My humble burberry collection.


----------



## Jenny O

Hi Cyprus - love your Burberry bag!  Where did you get it?


----------



## ADCamp2005

yuurei said:


> My humble burberry collection.


 
I adore your two scarves!!  Is the grey one a shimmer scarf?


----------



## yuurei

ADCamp2005 said:


> I adore your two scarves!!  Is the grey one a shimmer scarf?



Thanks! The grey is the skinny giant check scarf I got from bloomies last fall.


----------



## brigadeiro

Recent outfits with Burberry:

Burberry Navy leather jacket & Burberry Prorsum metal flower necklace:




Burberry Manor in red:




Burberry Prorsum tiered trench and metal flower necklace:




Burberry patent black leather quilted belt:




Burberry Prorsum navy silk & wool coat & Burberry alpaca fine-knit scarf:


----------



## latest obsession

burberry trench - Spring 2009


----------



## jayd23

brigadeiro said:


> Recent outfits with Burberry:



LOVE everything...especially the leather jacket and manor bag!


----------



## jayd23

latest obsession said:


> burberry trench - Spring 2009



looking good!  love the check trim!


----------



## brigadeiro

jayd23 said:


> LOVE everything...especially the leather jacket and manor bag!



Thanks *jayd23* :shame:


----------



## bunnyboop09

si_kelinci said:


> HUGE HUGE CRUSH on that coat!
> 
> and you are so pweety!


I love that coat... and that shoes, is that Loubotin?


----------



## pakyooh

Love that jacket...

oh and btw, just found your blog and its not helping my quest to get out of bed this morning.



brigadeiro said:


> Recent outfits with Burberry:
> Burberry Navy leather jacket & Burberry Prorsum metal flower necklace:


----------



## brigadeiro

pakyooh said:


> Love that jacket...
> 
> oh and btw, just found your blog and its not helping my quest to get out of bed this morning.



Thanks, and uhm...sorry about that! :shame: hehe...

Here's a not very good picture of the Burberry Malika hobo bag in Tan (Christmas present from my sisters):


----------



## si_kelinci

Manor w/ Ivybridge


----------



## ADCamp2005

^^ Looking great.  You're gorgeous as well.


----------



## ACS

^WOW!  What a lovely picture!


----------



## si_kelinci

*blushing* I was pretending to be a photographer. It didn't work..


----------



## deliciousqt

my almost non-existent collection


----------



## gnourtmat

my flats..
















and wallet...


----------



## gnourtmat

and i just recently got these..






i have some other burberry items but theyre scarves! and its too hot for that! :sunnies


----------



## jennarae86

Adorable!!! cute nails by the way


----------



## gnourtmat

jennarae86 said:


> Adorable!!! cute nails by the way


----------



## shesnochill

my only burberry :]​


----------



## Frivole88

here's my quilted jacket. i bought it at burberry outlet in noventa di piave, italy.


----------



## si_kelinci

kristinlorraine said:


> here's my quilted jacket. i bought it at burberry outlet in noventa di piave, italy.


That is darling!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks si_kelinci


----------



## fashionistamum

hi, im just new here,i'm planning to buy a burberry bag
, i dont have one yet do you know any online shops that sell authentic bags pls? how do you if it's fake or real burberry bag?


----------



## TKM69

Been itching to show these off...do you like them?


----------



## tatianadotcom

One of them is my grandfather's from god knows when..and one of them is my mother's from the 80's. The rest are mine, and very new.


----------



## thenurse

TKM69 said:


> Been itching to show these off...do you like them?


 
Oh, I love them..


----------



## TKM69

Thankyou  I have been wearing them today and don't want to take them off!


----------



## tahlia

help!!!
burberry owners!
i am thinking of buying the medium novo check hobo bag but i am unsure whether it is worth it.
I am from Australia and rrp is $1199 when i can buy the NOE from lv for $1300 

they are alike but i want peoples opinion before i buy my first designer bag  

if anyone else can suggest a bag that is in this style (Alexander Wang bucket bag) I will be very appreciative


----------



## zippy14u

I'm just starting my collection..Pink Nova Check and a vintage crossbody..


----------



## airborne

tatianadotcom said:


> One of them is my grandfather's from god knows when..and one of them is my mother's from the 80's. The rest are mine, and very new.


----------



## brigadeiro

My Burberry Prorsum large Lowry


----------



## airborne

nice!



brigadeiro said:


> My Burberry Prorsum large Lowry


----------



## brigadeiro

My Burberry silk knit degrade longline cardigan:






Black trench coat with patent leather piping (also wearing my Burberry Prorsum Lowry, but it is barely visible):


----------



## brigadeiro

airborne said:


> nice!



Thanks *airborne*! :shame:

You should see my sister's Lowry


----------



## airborne

you both have great taste!


----------



## missonecent

by the way, gals, i bought my first burberry bag in hong kong, it only comes with a burberry care card right? it dont give us cert for the burberry bag?


----------



## brigadeiro

airborne said:


> you both have great taste!



Aw, thanks *airborne* :shame:



missonecent said:


> by the way, gals, i bought my first burberry  bag in hong kong, it only comes with a burberry care card right? it  dont give us cert for the burberry bag?



Yep, I believe so...I have never received a certificate with Burberry bags


----------



## S.A

!


----------



## RANDI

nice bags!


----------



## Seashell12

My collections of Burberry (everything made in Italy)


----------



## Seashell12

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ACS

Great collection Seashell12!  I love the black wool coat!


----------



## brownyeyedgirly

I didn't realize how much I loved Burberry until I put all of my pieces together 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2044058&id=1548285498&l=81cd12d543


----------



## si_kelinci

awee at mini manor and major manor! LOVE! 


brownyeyedgirly said:


> I didn't realize how much I loved Burberry until I put all of my pieces together
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2044058&id=1548285498&l=81cd12d543


----------



## HavocsMommy83

Hi there, Im kinda new here but Im a die hard Burberry lover and wanted to show off the first of my collection. Wish I coulda pulled down the winter wear for photos but Im too pregnant to reach them at the top of the closet....lol 
My Stowell and Sunglasses!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Here's my starter kit.


----------



## missmoimoi

Special 4 day sale with extra 20% off last ticketed price at Holt Renfrew. 

Several 'made in Italy' Burberry items have been on the clearance table; so the second mark down of this adorable bag pushed me over the top 

I love her!


----------



## chickybabe

this is my wifes bag and my card holder


----------



## missthang

drooling over everyones cute pieces!!!


----------



## Quiche

brigadeiro said:


> My Burberry Prorsum large Lowry



wow this bag is stunning!
is this python?


----------



## airborne

chickybabe said:


> this is my wifes bag and my card holder


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*This is my Burberry Winter Jacket.*
































*There would usually be a belt with it, but my cleaning lady just came today, and I have NO IDEA where she put the thing. Time to search the house :\*


----------



## mrsallan

LouboutinHottie said:


> *This is my Burberry Winter Jacket.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There would usually be a belt with it, but my cleaning lady just came today, and I have NO IDEA where she put the thing. Time to search the house :\*



Wow, I didn't know there's a Malaysian made Burberry.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

mrsallan said:


> Wow, I didn't know there's a Malaysian made Burberry.



Me neither lol. I ordered it from NM, idk if it would be different if I ordered it from Barney's or SFA.


----------



## flobberworm

LouboutinHottie said:


> *This is my Burberry Winter Jacket.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There would usually be a belt with it, but my cleaning lady just came today, and I have NO IDEA where she put the thing. Time to search the house :\*




wow, I am from Malaysia and i didn't know my country made Burberry products lol ...


----------



## luv_my_purses

gnourtmat said:


> my flats..
> 
> and wallet...



Hi! My face lit up when I saw your wallet -- we have the same one! Do you know the name of this wallet? I just bought mine off ebay (for roughly USD23 but in good condition & of course, it's authentic! ) I'm so loving this wallet right now!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I saw this trech at a trunk show in mid May at Nordstrom and pre ordered it from the holiday collection.  It's so beautiful I jus about peed my pants when it came today.

It's a bronzy gold metallic leather and I can't wait for it to get cool enough to wear it.


----------



## BurberryGal

Bichon Lover said:


> I saw this trench at a trunk show in mid May at Nordstrom and pre ordered it from the holiday collection.  It's so beautiful I jus about peed my pants when it came today.
> 
> It's a bronzy gold metallic leather and I can't wait for it to get cool enough to wear it.



That is gorgeous!!!  Congrats!
I would've loved one in red!  But I live in Southern Cali and we get maybe one week of real weather a year...


----------



## ReRe

Bichon Lover said:


> I saw this trech at a trunk show in mid May at Nordstrom and pre ordered it from the holiday collection. It's so beautiful I jus about peed my pants when it came today.
> 
> It's a bronzy gold metallic leather and I can't wait for it to get cool enough to wear it.


 
Are you going to be wearing you BV Ottone with this??? Congrats its a beauty.


----------



## ReRe

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *airborne*! :shame:
> 
> You should see my sister's Lowry


 I have this bag too, just love it.


----------



## gnourtmat

luv_my_purses said:


> Hi! My face lit up when I saw your wallet -- we have the same one! Do you know the name of this wallet? I just bought mine off ebay (for roughly USD23 but in good condition & of course, it's authentic! ) I'm so loving this wallet right now!



wow! you really got a good deal! 

unfortunately, i do not know the name of this wallet! sorry!

enjoy your new wallet!


----------



## Rezywezy

Hi all! I'm new here, and loving everyone's pics!  I've newfound love again for my Burberry. Now I only have 1 bag and 1  matching wallet (the latter's still unused and in its box!).  Will post it soon.  Almost got tempted to buy another Burberry bag last July in Macau, but the prices didn't tickle my fancy.

Anyone can share tips on how to clean the surface of one's bag?


----------



## louislover260

HavocsMommy83 said:


> Hi there, Im kinda new here but Im a die hard Burberry lover and wanted to show off the first of my collection. Wish I coulda pulled down the winter wear for photos but Im too pregnant to reach them at the top of the closet....lol
> My Stowell and Sunglasses!!!



I love this tote!  I almost bought it a few weeks ago.


----------



## nana76

I love the dark hue of the signature check pattern.


----------



## shockboogie

Here I am with my first ever Burberry coat  I am so in LOVE with this coat!!! 

Burberry Military Olive wool coat


----------



## nomorerack

love all the burberry pictures here i so love it,...


----------



## shownmichle

This is a wonderful opinion. The things mentioned are unanimous and needs to be appreciated by everyone. I appreciate the concern which is been rose. The things need tobe sorted out because it is about the individual but it can be with everyone.The above thought is smart and doesnt require any further addition.Its perfect thought from my side.A very smart and diplomatic answer. Its really appreciable and general.
=============================================
workout routines


----------



## Jade82

*Shockboogie*: I love your Coat. You look stunning !


----------



## Charmosa

Ok, I had no idea how much burberry stuff I had until I saw this thread and thought I have a few things I can post....mmmm....a few things!!! 

Two coats - one winter, puffer type (Mainforth or something like that) and one quilted
Three bags - novo hobo, patent knotted bag and leather ruched bag
Two shoes - novo buckle and ballet flat (both from nordies semi annual sale)
Giant Check camel scarf
Leather quilted mittens - recently aquired from Cabazon outlet of all places!!
Love all the other photos!  Keep coming!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Everyone have a such lovely burberry collection


----------



## OVincze

Congrats Charmosa, see your gorgeous new bags in there)).  I love your Nova pumps, been thinking of getting a pair myself.


----------



## QnBee9

I only own one Burberry item. I saw this bag last winter and fell in love with it instantly. I had to have it and bought it the same day. It is a true beauty.


----------



## ATS

Very nice!


----------



## jennarae86

I just got my 2nd Burberry bag yesterday at Nordstrom and could not pass it up . The top/bag on the left is my new bag, the one on my right I bought in Seattle 2 years ago


----------



## winterblossom

Hi, 
everyone i am new in this forum.. just signed up today. 
my one and only burberry...


----------



## James189

There Beautiful!!!


----------



## Brunt182

First post here... Just got my wife this collection of Burberry items for christmas!:


----------



## Seedlessplum

Brunt182 said:


> First post here... Just got my wife this collection of Burberry items for christmas!:


 
Your wife is so lucky to have you! Wish I could have a generous DH too.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I am loving the Burberry collections of everyone.


----------



## flawlessbackfli

it's not much to show off, but i was too excited to keep it in!
my sister got me this makeup case for christmas. she got it at nordstrom rack for $69.97!! the original price was $179!! such a steal!


----------



## Tikoma

My Collection. 

2 Checked Shirts
1 Checked Hoodie
1 Wallet
1 Checked Scarf
1 T-Shirt


----------



## dc419

Burberry slingback



Burberry by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr

Burberry Rainboots



Burberry Rainboot by shoozahandle0823, on Flickr


----------



## Whiteberries

Sunnydqt said:


> I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75858




So lovely


----------



## Whiteberries

Sunnydqt said:


> I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75858





Brunt182 said:


> First post here... Just got my wife this collection of Burberry items for christmas!:



She's so luckyyyyyyyy


----------



## concordancevr

Hey everyone!

So, last year I got a burberry trenchcoat (the annika style i think it's called) and i LOVE it. I've been wanting the quilted jacket forrrrever, though. would pink get dirty too quickly? should I just get a black one? 

Thank you : )


----------



## ashi112211

My small and growing collection. 

1) Burberry Manor in white
2) Burberry Ruched Lowry in metallic
3) Burberry Elgin in black
4) Burberry ziggy wallet in taupe pink

Love my babies..


----------



## jennarae86

love the manor bag!!


----------



## ashi112211

jennarae86 said:


> love the manor bag!!



Thanks Jennarae86, Manor is one of my favs. It's my everyday bag.


----------



## bevie125

My newest addiction, Burberry bags! Here are the two that I have acquired so far: 
Burberry Medium Shimmer Leather Hobo Bag and Raspberry Sorbet Nova Check Tote. Love them


----------



## gingerbread91

i love the left one  it's so "burberry" for me.


----------



## Chinsu

my first post :


----------



## LVLM

here are some from a self-declared burberry freak. 






i forgot the wellies and the perfume... i'll update soon.


----------



## dizzistars

​
*
okay random but i need help! Should I sell this Burberry purse and get a Louis Vuitton Neverfull PM in Damier Ebene Canvas instead?!?!?!*


----------



## LVLM

keep what you have and add neverfull PM


----------



## dizzistars

hahaha i like the way you think!


----------



## concordancevr

Hello, everyone! 

So, my collection is small, but I have some very beautiful lifetime investment pieces included. The box had a brown leather metallic wide width quilted headband with the check underneath, but my sister is currently borrowing it -_- lol. 

1. Black Annika trench with check lining.
2. quilted jacket in a deep caramel-ish brown, khaki/taupe color with check lining
3. Brit
4. empty box that would normally contain my leather quilted headband.


----------



## LVLM

dizzistars said:


> hahaha i like the way you think!



that's the spirit  hope u get your neverfull soon.


----------



## taya19

dizzistars keep it, i love it, so girly  
and as others said get a neverfull , they are different colors and styles, you will need both.


----------



## nyugirl2005

We don't have much. The boyfriend has a button up at the dry-cleaners as well


----------



## jenniferx430




----------



## steenysteen

Okay, so this is my first Luxury handbag, I purchased it off e-bay for 300, I guess that's a great price since it retails for 695! It did come with a fabric transfer stain on the back, but I'm not too bothered by it considering no one can see it and I saved myself well over 300$  Now, I just have no where special to wear it...I must find an occasion!


----------



## LVLM

steenysteen said:


> Okay, so this is my first Luxury handbag, I purchased it off e-bay for 300, I guess that's a great price since it retails for 695! It did come with a fabric transfer stain on the back, but I'm not too bothered by it considering no one can see it and I saved myself well over 300$  Now, I just have no where special to wear it...I must find an occasion!



yey! hooray for your new bag...
as for me...why wait for an occasion? where it everyday!


----------



## LVLM

nyugirl2005 said:


> We don't have much. The boyfriend has a button up at the dry-cleaners as well



ohhh yey... you got the cube check scarf too. sweet


----------



## nyugirl2005

LVLM said:


> ohhh yey... you got the cube check scarf too. sweet




Ya! Not alot of people have it! Makes me feel special!!


----------



## LVLM

LVLM said:


> yey! hooray for your new bag...
> as for me...why wait for an occasion? where it everyday!



 waaaah! i mean 'wear.' duhhh.


----------



## LVLM

nyugirl2005 said:


> Ya! Not alot of people have it! Makes me feel special!!



i scored mine this past weekend, i was debating to get the colorful one (purple or blue) but decided on the ivory as well.


----------



## sophiespal

I love Burberry - I'm still a newbie, but have my eye on a piece or two.


----------



## LVLM

sophiespal said:


> I love Burberry - I'm still a newbie, but have my eye on a piece or two.



which ones? you should definitely get a scarf too.


----------



## FasionDiva

I've been eyeing a trench coat for a while now.  I just need to make the move and SPLURGEEEEEEE


----------



## Magnolie

Beautiful collection yeuxhonnetes! Does anyone have a Bridle?


----------



## Magnolie

I love Burberry. Have 2 scarves, rainhat and just purchased a trench coat. My homeopath said not only the remedy but also a bit of retail therapy will relieve the symptoms of motherhood


----------



## taya19

Here is my small Burberry family, bought them last summer from Dubai. The bag and the wallet were my first designer items,and since then i went crazzzyyy about bags  
The make up bag was a gift from DM


----------



## taya19

I don't like the quality of the my photos, the trench bag looks much more better IRL. i have to know how u guys upload good pictures,off to work, hahah.


----------



## LVLM

taya19 said:


> I don't like the quality of the my photos, the trench bag looks much more better IRL. i have to know how u guys upload good pictures,off to work, hahah.




pictures are great... no need to worry. 
nice burberry family you got.


----------



## taya19

Thank you LVLM


----------



## rawkinchair

this is mine


----------



## jingga18

My Burberry possessions so far (hardly a collection yet but hopefully getting there):
Bag (not sure of style name/code) from my DH circa 2008/2009. Handle is military-green patent leather.
Green quilted jacket circa early 2000s. I still wear it every winter!
Checked nova shirt
Beige polo shirt with ruched sleeves
Reading glasses
Burberry Sheer EDT 100ml

Not pictured: black cashmere turtleneck, pink sleeveless shirt.

Lost in action: navy blue checked scarf - stolen when skiing


----------



## AstaK.

I have only one: The MANOR (with matching wallet)

It really fills all my needs and goes along with allmost everything .
Too bad i didnt know how to insert the image


----------



## Jesslyn Klein

Here's my Burberry collection:

1) Small Nova Check Tote bag with Raspberry Sorbet color
2) Nova Check Travel Wallet with Raspberry Sorbet color

The color is indeed looks darker from the one showed in the website.


----------



## Jesslyn Klein

My Burberry in action!


----------



## kawanii

my growing Burberry collection =]

like most, I'm a sucker for limited editions.


----------



## peace1029

jesslyn klein: love the raspberry collection! 

kawanii: i like your wallet!!


----------



## peace1029

dizzistars said:


> ​*okay random but i need help! Should I sell this Burberry purse and get a Louis Vuitton Neverfull PM in Damier Ebene Canvas instead?!?!?!*


 
i'm in the same situation as you! same burberry and eyeing a LV neverfull or Prada BN1336  i would say, keep bb and buy the LV too! afterall both bags are so different! for different outfits


----------



## LVLM

urbanbrand said:


> For you and the people you love
> A beautiful bag with a you beautiful mood
> all kinds of handbags:gucci ,louis vuitton,fendi ,burberry!
> They are all cheapand fashion. http://www.chinashopsale.com



WOW! parade of FAKES.... your post should be on this thread.


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

I just recently bought the Small Burberry Pink Colour Haymarket Tote at Chinook Centre Burberry Store...they told me is a 'Limited Edition' Colour Haymarket tote which the Knight logo was printed in pink colour...every store they only carried 2 bags...im so proud to owned one...I love the pink lining n it also easy to match with any clothes too...I LOVE BURBERRY


----------



## babyvtec

Had to buy this right when I saw it -


----------



## Pavla

Girls, I am totally new here, this is my first contribution to PF. I admire and love all your pictures! I could watch them all day long! You all have wonderful Burberry things! I only have a winter Burberry scarf and a silk Burberry scarf I will try to attach pictures to share them with you


----------



## newmommy_va

Burberry Jelly Thong Sandals... size 36, Made in Italy


----------



## gh305

babyvtec said:


> Had to buy this right when I saw it -


 


Georgeous bag....


----------



## 4me

I saw this  really cool Burberry Knight piece on Ebay.  Wish I could put up a pic.


----------



## CEOsWife

Unbelievable. Where have I been this whole time?! This is a fantastic community of people who love the exact same things that I do! I have a closet of this stuff and no one else seems to appreciate them but me. Right now my heart belongs to Burberry! I really really love love it. My newest purchase, just last week, is a pair of Burberry sunglasses. I must put pics up! 

By the way, Hello!... I'm new here. Didn't see an "introductions" thread so I just jumped right in. I hope it's okay..


----------



## CEOsWife

rawkinchair said:


> this is mine


 
Gorgeous! I must have a wallet like that! I'm using my Louis Vuitton Sarah in my Burberry Belted Check Print. Love your wallet! 

Here's one of my reviews (of the "belted") in Nordstrom:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberr...o/3091463?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=499

If the link doesn't work, anyone interested can just copy and paste the name of the bag on the search bar. It didn't work for me the first time.


----------



## LVLM

welcome CEOswife....


----------



## CEOsWife

LVLM said:


> welcome CEOswife....


 
Thank you! I really hope to be a good contributor here.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

JaclynLoosemore said:


> I just recently bought the Small Burberry Pink Colour Haymarket Tote at Chinook Centre Burberry Store...they told me is a 'Limited Edition' Colour Haymarket tote which the Knight logo was printed in pink colour...every store they only carried 2 bags...im so proud to owned one...I love the pink lining n it also easy to match with any clothes too...I LOVE BURBERRY



Congrats!!! I am thinking to get this bag too....so this bag is the limited Edition? I couldn't decide which color to get.


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

Ilovepurse007 said:


> Congrats!!! I am thinking to get this bag too....so this bag is the limited Edition? I couldn't decide which color to get.


 
Thank u...oh yes it is a limited edition haymarket colour tote...the best colour i can advice is go for either Blue(if u can get it) or Raspberry...the rest of the colour is a NO NO, that what the SA told me....they only carried 3 or 4 pieces each colour..once they all sold out then it hard to get it anymore..recently i went to Burberry store to purchased couple of things there n theres a lady walked in n asking for the blue colour n the SA tried to help her n they called to find n get it for her but the chances is they said sorry to her, cant get it anymore so she decided to go with the raspberry...they also have a matching wallet too, its also limited edition, im getting it next week..so Good Luck n bet u will love it so much too...


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

I recently bought the Nova Check Degrade Flip Flop in Rasperry n Check trim Jersey Top in Black to matched with my limited edition haymarket colour tote in raspberry...i love it n ready for beaches


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^I think I'm better hurry up to get one for myself and the small coin purse is a must buy too (did you see the coin purse be attached on the bag in the store? very cute).


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

Ilovepurse007 said:


> ^I think I'm better hurry up to get one for myself and the small coin purse is a must buy too (did you see the coin purse be attached on the bag in the store? very cute).



Oh yes, better hurry..lol..oh no I didn't go check it out cos I went there just to get what I want to get..lol..I'm going back next week hopefully I can go check it out...Good luck n congrats in advance


----------



## jadv

Im New Here , and i just wanted to share my Burberry collection  , however some of this are things  that my son and daughter left in the house and thought to myself it would be nice to share it with you guys   , i bought must of this items between trips to Seattle Boston and Cancun.

I have some other stuff but i cannot find them like a late 90's scarf, well anyways here are some photos


----------



## Canuckbagchick

I'm a newbie Burberry collector  I just acquired the below. I'll likely use them for a while, then flip and buy new ones hee hee...upcycling!

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums.../Canuckpursegal/?action=view&current=bur3.jpg


----------



## Bimbi

*jadv*,*JaclynLoosemore*,  nice colection!


----------



## Bimbi

*Canuckbagchick *bag is such a beauty!


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

Bimbi said:


> *jadv*,*JaclynLoosemore*,  nice colection!



Thank u


----------



## 4me

adorable!


----------



## More More More

The weather got nice for a little while, my mum and my fur kid taking a rest on the park bench after we walked around in the park


----------



## More More More

My trench


----------



## More More More

Burberry jacket + long scarf.


----------



## More More More

Another pic of the same trench


----------



## OVincze

The color of that violate jacket is just stunning, love it!


----------



## Lovemybags01

Nice


----------



## PrincessIona

My first Burberry bag 

Brought on sunday for £206 at the cheshire oaks outlet (UK)

Sorry photo is bad quality, bag looks pink in picture but it's not - taken with iphone


----------



## crownofhearts

Hi, I'm new here  

This was my first Burberry purchase! A very warm, cozy shawl purchased in October 2010! 






Also have new rainboots & cropped trench... will post later  lovely purchases every1!


----------



## Londonka

your doggy is a real star under Burberry cover)
Great shawl and hair)


----------



## miaka2030

PrincessIona said:


> My first Burberry bag
> 
> Brought on sunday for £206 at the cheshire oaks outlet (UK)
> 
> Sorry photo is bad quality, bag looks pink in picture but it's not - taken with iphone



*one of most wanted Burberry bag i want it .. :cry::cry:
I asked many about buying this bag and all of them said no and i listen to them .. but i learn if i have something really really love it I will buy it *


----------



## LadyIllusion

Bought my xxl burberry lawrence bag in Feb of this year, after my disappointment with my neverfull. I barely use it, because its soo big. i also find the handles a little hard when there's a fair amount of goodies in the bag. I still love it and think its a beautiful bag though, but i'm beginning to feel its a little too big for me. I'm considering listing it on ebay, dunno?


----------



## mirrius

babyvtec said:


> Had to buy this right when I saw it -


 
What is the name of this bag? It's gorgeous


----------



## PrincessIona

miaka2030 said:


> *one of most wanted Burberry bag i want it .. :cry::cry:
> I asked many about buying this bag and all of them said no and i listen to them .. but i learn if i have something really really love it I will buy it *



It's not too late! You should get one! They had quite alot at the outlet in cheshire oaks when I went 2 weeks ago, also saw one in the bicester village outlet a week ago! I love this bag, only problem is keeping it clean!


----------



## OVincze

LadyIllusion that bag is just stunning, never seen it before.


----------



## peace1029

PrincessIona said:


> My first Burberry bag
> 
> Brought on sunday for £206 at the cheshire oaks outlet (UK)
> 
> Sorry photo is bad quality, bag looks pink in picture but it's not - taken with iphone


this is GORGEOUS. but i would have a hard time maintaining the white straps! 
anyway, the lil' hearts that forms the check pattern is soooo pretty!


----------



## Misocricket

i have the burberry manor large one


----------



## GabrielleV

My sister loves Burberry. Luckily we have a store here, will be checking it out soon!


----------



## Mystic Meg

You're right, Burberry is timeless and the understated fashion piece, although they are easily recognised!


----------



## sophe

Pre-order 2011 F/W Runway Raincoat


----------



## sginter

peace1029 said:


> this is GORGEOUS. but i would have a hard time maintaining the white straps!
> anyway, the lil' hearts that forms the check pattern is soooo pretty!



super cute, love the hearts! so jealous of everyone's burberry....someday


----------



## lovebagsalot

My Burberry collection


----------



## greenes_girl

Hello Everyone!
I am new and would like to tell you about my first piece of Burberry. It's the small nova check wallet with the prorsum silver button on the front. I was impressed and I like it very much. I am trying to decide what bag to pair it with as I am very particular about my bags. I started out with a couple of Guess bags and my current love is now Burberry, but I will always be a COACH girl at heart! I own several bags and accessories made by COACH and am now looking to build my Burberry collection. I live in the south and unfortunately there rare no high end department stores here other than Dillards, so picking a new Burberry bag will be harder for me as I am a tactile shopper. I am leaning towards the small nova check sling that retails for 295 on Burberry.com. It looks like it would be the perfect size for me. Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## laureenthemean

My new watch!


----------



## sweeteataylor

I  my Burberry shirt, wristlet, and sweater.  More pics of my collection to follow....


----------



## tmasjeg

These are my Burberry bags (I'm a man):











My Burberry trench coat:






Burberry Prorsum FW10 "Oversized Wool Cardy Coat"







Yes, I have an obsession for Burberry


----------



## specme

crownofhearts said:


> Hi, I'm new here
> 
> This was my first Burberry purchase! A very warm, cozy shawl purchased in October 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have new rainboots & cropped trench... will post later  lovely purchases every1!



I love your shawl !! I've hinted to hubby I want one for my bday !! Yours is goregous on you !!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

The picture above is taken from my beauty blog. It's the Burberry Check Print Satchel. I had since October and I'm still wearing it. I haven't got tired of it yet.

MakeupByJoyce88.blogspot.com


----------



## Lovemybags01




----------



## vonvonne

My one and only Burberry Bag which my husband bought for me as a Christmas present last year when we were vacationing in Japan.  It's from their Burberry Blue Label Line and has the sweetest pink checks!

You can wear it in 2 ways.  The 2nd pic shows the bag in a rounder shape as it has its ends buttoned down the sides of the bag.


----------



## missbullissima

Had fallen in love with these two Burberry items
for many, many months before I finally had them.

I must admit this is the first designer brand which I learned
to appreciate... even before I got introduced to Gucci and LV bags.

I had craved for, drooled over, fantasized... and it was pure heaven
when my loved ones got them for me 

My first Burberry item is a Nova Check watch- I know some people
may find it too tacky wearing the signature strap all across
but what the heck... I am proud to show off my Burberry!

My first Burberry bag is a Brooklyn Check Hobo (small in black/ grey)-
I consider this bag a classic and it's really beautiful.  It can be quite heavy though but it sure is an eye candy.


----------



## Sadiesmama

My Burberry check print wallet, I have plenty of other wallets but I find myself using this one more often...I just love the metallic trim and the multiple compartments


----------



## mistyfied

Your collections are gorgeous and very sophisticated. Lovely!


----------



## bcaron6

This is the only Burberry bag I have but I love it!


----------



## RosynPinc

Hello everybody!

this is my first post on this forum...
my Burberry collection...












ballerinas


----------



## Marlina

My Burberry Black Label Messenger Bag


----------



## jjtete

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150335234224164.353121.714094163&l=30a3b349e9&type=1


----------



## Noi_82

My first Burberry and I love staying warm with fashion.


----------



## colcol999

here's my new Wool twill trench coat , just arrived this morning and I am really happy with it , fast shipment , great  service and quality , I will definitely buy more of it online Burberry ......


----------



## safida

I was just surfing here on tpf and suddenly decided to check out burberry sub forum, oh my God i have never known that i m crazy about Burberry too, cause thought that i have mostly LV disease. Anyway, thank you for opening my eyes And thank you for letting me share....

P.S. i got some more burberry shirts which are currently in dry cleaning center, i will pick them up on monday, i will take some more pics as soon as i will get them...


----------



## Jesslyn Klein

My smoked check bowling bag bought on Sep'11.


----------



## sweeteataylor

My Burberry tote enjoying the view yesterday at Shojin in LA.


----------



## sweeteataylor

Chillin' at an investor's workshop at Hotel Biltmore in LA with my Burberry sweater, scarf, and jacket.  Tote not pictured.


----------



## Jasmie

shyne1025 said:


> Here's mine... IDK if I already posted this but just in case...



m loving the bag on the far left! anybody know the item no? or the style name of the bag? can't find it on the burberry website. please please pretty please. many thanks!


----------



## lovetobuypurse

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my small Burberry collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to right:*
> 
> Novacheck Sling Bag
> Bluebell Check Satchel
> Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
> Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag




The blue one is soooo cute.


----------



## GemsBerry

Has anybody fallen in love with 2011 Burberry Prorsum? http://us.burberry.com/store/bags-shoes/aw11-runway-accessories/  I just ordered a ribbed crossbody bag, can't wait for it to post the pics


----------



## marysexyann

I love Burberry!!!! I've only owned one, but it got stolen  I need a new one!


----------



## GemsBerry

Here we go, arrived!


----------



## TeddyLV

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my small Burberry collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to right:*
> 
> Novacheck Sling Bag
> Bluebell Check Satchel
> Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
> Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag



They are beautiful


----------



## TeddyLV

RosynPinc said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> this is my first post on this forum...
> my Burberry collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ballerinas



Nice collection


----------



## Kriscat

GemsBerry said:


> Here we go, arrived!


 
WOW! Very nice - congrats!


----------



## More More More

Burberry London
Wool and cashmere-blend trench coat


----------



## Prada_Princess

Your raincoat is so cute - I love it.



sophe said:


> Pre-order 2011 F/W Runway Raincoat


----------



## MariaGemini2003

You all have a very nice bag. I love them all!!! I only have 2 Burberry bags but I have a lot of shirts. They are about 2 dozens.


----------



## MariaGemini2003

GemsBerry said:


> Here we go, arrived!


 You have a very unique bag! Very nice!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Kriscat said:


> WOW! Very nice - congrats!


 


MariaGemini2003 said:


> You have a very unique bag! Very nice!!!




Thank you ladies. Though it's beautiful on its own, you know red and sand combination didn't work with anything in my wardrobe, I returned it and got this khaki-brown instead. It matches well. And hint-hint it went on sale 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...burberry-prorsum-BUR-B-3788163-bags-INK/49907


----------



## egoiste

Me in my trench coat. Love this coat!


----------



## BettyLace

The Prorsum is amazing, I'll be getting this ASAP now!


----------



## GemsBerry

sweeteataylor said:


> Chillin' at an investor's workshop at Hotel Biltmore in LA with my Burberry sweater, scarf, and jacket. Tote not pictured.


 
Looking great, so put together. I thought you were in a front raw at fashion show untill I read the footer


----------



## bettyboopkiss

My Burberry collection! Medium vintage house check hobo bags (2 styles) and awaiting the arrival of the foldover check wallet (in the color "trench")! Also Haymarket check iPad sleeve - Xmas gift from BF. Love them all!


----------



## lovebagsalot

I am going re-post my collection (Post #758 on page 51), I had trouble attaching my actual bags


----------



## september1985

burberry check print tote and giant check chashmere muffler. love them both!


----------



## si_kelinci

Yeah! New scarf )


----------



## Ahot

brigadeiro said:


> My Burberry Prorsum large Lowry


Very nice one! it would be great with the new leather structured jacket on the site....


----------



## deb7

I love the Hoxton and wear it a lot, especially in Winter. My patent Manor sees a lot of action in Spring/Summer.


----------



## johnjoe0188

my friend bought one of the burberry purse.. but it seems so different that my other friend owned... I don't know how to check the original made burberry purse aside from the quality of the fabric being used. can anyone tell me how to check them if its original or a replica?

hvac school in Arkansas


----------



## wulala123

Bluebell Check Satchel
I would have to say this bag design is really perfect! I am dreaming of my first Burberry.


----------



## bellus

LadyIllusion said:


> Bought my xxl burberry lawrence bag in Feb of this year, after my disappointment with my neverfull. I barely use it, because its soo big. i also find the handles a little hard when there's a fair amount of goodies in the bag. I still love it and think its a beautiful bag though, but i'm beginning to feel its a little too big for me. I'm considering listing it on ebay, dunno?



 i am searching for this bag in large or medium size for many months... i have searched neiman marcus, nordstrom, saks and even ebay but its not in stock any more or discontinued... can some one tell me where can i find this bag???


----------



## Schrodinger

sweeteataylor said:


> Chillin' at an investor's workshop at Hotel Biltmore in LA with my Burberry sweater, scarf, and jacket.  Tote not pictured.



Love your outfit! Not sure if I feel the same for that floating head behind you... laser beams / demonic eyes.


----------



## alvara

bettyboopkiss said:


> My Burberry collection! Medium vintage house check hobo bags (2 styles) and awaiting the arrival of the foldover check wallet (in the color "trench")! Also Haymarket check iPad sleeve - Xmas gift from BF. Love them all!



Great bags! I love all of this vintage group.


----------



## johannamaria

I proudly presents..............
My humble Burberry Collection....
I finally took some pictures and I hope you'll enjoy them...


----------



## Kiiunen

Here is my very small Burberry collection. 
Broad Check Scarf, colour Magenta

Medium Nova Check Bowling Bag, Raspberry sorbet colour ( birthday gift from my husband  )


----------



## Loveofhandbags

These are my Burberry girls.  I actually can't recall what the one on the left is called, I can't find it anywhere.  Burberry is my first love.  

I also have a watch and a wool coat that I adore.


----------



## mizz_tiff

Roxana said:


> I love those shoes cookiejar!! They seem fit for every occasion and I love that tan color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my updated burberry collection everyone! First a group shot, then the two duo's and the red quilted bag seperately pictured and also my shimmer pouch with my burberry bear because I forgot to include them in the group shot...
> Hope you guys likey...





I LOVE your teddy bear! I want one!


----------



## Gingeena

Sunnydqt said:


> I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75858


Love your collection! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Gingeena

Lovely bag Anunu, this would match lots of my clothing too, what is this one called?


----------



## Christfollowerx

Sunnydqt said:


> I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75984
> 
> 
> I think this should work better. You should be able to enlarge it!


Love the matching set!


----------



## Christfollowerx

I currently have 22 pairs of burberry shoes! love them and can't get enough!

My favorite are the driving loafers, so comfy and cute!


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

My small but very loved collection:


----------



## hunniesochic

Iluvhellokitty said:


> My small but very loved collection:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1675212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1675214



Love this!


----------



## Demen

My BBR tote & me visited Tokyo Disneyland last Mar


----------



## starente

CYPRUS said:


> I just noticed the burberry forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here is my latest Burberry handbag and when I find time I will post more items~


Love this for summer!


----------



## 444faith

Demen said:


> My BBR tote & me visited Tokyo Disneyland last Mar


 
You look fab with your burberry bag. I think i will buy from SAKs. Is your bag the small or medium version? Thanks.


----------



## Demen

444faith said:


> You look fab with your burberry bag. I think i will buy from SAKs. Is your bag the small or medium version? Thanks.


 
Thank you 

it's small version I think, you can find it here http://fr.burberry.com/store/bags-shoes/bags/totes/prod-38161361-small-haymarket-tote/


----------



## 444faith

Demen said:


> Thank you
> 
> it's small version I think, you can find it here http://fr.burberry.com/store/bags-shoes/bags/totes/prod-38161361-small-haymarket-tote/



Thanks. Just ordered. This will be my first burberry purchase. Hope I enjoy. Thanks for the info, due to your pic and response I had to order. Thanks again.


----------



## Demen

444faith said:


> Thanks. Just ordered. This will be my first burberry purchase. Hope I enjoy. Thanks for the info, due to your pic and response I had to order. Thanks again.


 
great choice 

hope you satisfy with it


----------



## bibao

Anniversary gift from hubby in 2010 october. He got it in london. 421 euro...


----------



## bibao

bibao said:
			
		

> Anniversary gift from hubby in 2010 october. He got it in london. 421 euro...



Correction by my hubby.. Haha... Its 421pounds... Not euro.....


----------



## mary5sok

sweeteataylor said:


> Chillin' at an investor's workshop at Hotel Biltmore in LA with my Burberry sweater, scarf, and jacket.  Tote not pictured.


Which scarf are you wearing?  Is it the skinny? or the original?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

si_kelinci said:


> View attachment 1569658
> 
> 
> Yeah! New scarf )



You have such a cute collection! I'm in love with each one of your pieces!!


----------



## GemsBerry

My second bag from Burberry Prorsum. Turquoise to rock Summer nights!


----------



## Louison83

Love your second Bag GemsBerry, what a beautiful COLOR !


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you, now I'm waiting for matching turquoise sandals to arrive 


Louison83 said:


> Love your second Bag GemsBerry, what a beautiful COLOR !


----------



## Sincerelycass11

bettyboopkiss said:
			
		

> My Burberry collection! Medium vintage house check hobo bags (2 styles) and awaiting the arrival of the foldover check wallet (in the color "trench")! Also Haymarket check iPad sleeve - Xmas gift from BF. Love them all!



Love!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

While organizing my closet, I decided to take pictures of my Burberry purse/wallet collection. Maybe I'll do shoes next!

I love Burberry plaid


----------



## msalisjah

lovebagsalot said:
			
		

> I am going re-post my collection (Post #758 on page 51), I had trouble attaching my actual bags



Hi. I just got the house check bridle medium tote like yours. Does the handle strap soften after some time?


----------



## amber324

I'm new here, just wanted to say I love all of you ladies' Burberry items! I'm hoping to get my first one very soon!


----------



## MsT_26

lovebagsalot said:


> I am going re-post my collection (Post #758 on page 51), I had trouble attaching my actual bags




Awesome collection.  Love it...  ^_^


----------



## devilishlygreat

Just wanted to share my first Burberry bag purchase. I got it yesterday and I'm so in love with it.


----------



## hello.but.1st.coffee

i think i have an obsession for burberry


----------



## Annya18

Sunnydqt said:


> I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75984
> 
> 
> I think this should work better. You should be able to enlarge it!


cutie


----------



## Annya18

babykimchii said:


> i think i have an obsession for burberry


Nice collection.I love Burberry also.


----------



## Annya18

ValentineNicole said:


> While organizing my closet, I decided to take pictures of my Burberry purse/wallet collection. Maybe I'll do shoes next!
> 
> I love Burberry plaid


pretty!


----------



## Demen

babykimchii said:


> i think i have an obsession for burberry



Great collection, congrats


----------



## Jessica2

Seashell12 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I am thinking of getting what looks like your Haymarket tote, but the one with lighter handles.  Tell me about yours.  Are the handles holding up well, and comfortable.  Also, sometimes it bothers me that it it is PVC canvas.  For the price, wondering if other leathers are a better bet.


----------



## Vincent.

Here are my Burberry collection
Nova Check wash bag
Nylon Tote bag

Love Burberry so much


----------



## modeling4LV

My Burberry Haymarket Webbings briefcase and I after cross country! Great day at school! /Users/jbgiltner/Desktop/photo.JPG


----------



## Shamaya

maryg1 said:


> wow, first time posting one of my bags! Introducing a Mini Cinda leather in Sienna colour:



Such a beauty! Love the color too


----------



## Shamaya

Iluvhellokitty said:


> My small but very loved collection:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1675212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1675214



Ow my!!! Your collection is very beautiful!


----------



## sweeteataylor

mary5sok said:


> Which scarf are you wearing?  Is it the skinny? or the original?



I'm wearing the skinny!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I only have three Burberry items so far in my collection but they are all very loved pieces. My Burberry bag is one of my most used bags in my collection. My wallet was my first designer wallet. The umbrella gets a lot of use since I'm from Vancouver and has been the longest lasting umbrella I've owned. I hope to one day add a trench and scarf to my collection.


----------



## mary5sok

sweeteataylor said:


> I'm wearing the skinny!



Thanks!  It looks really nice on you.  There were a few bad reviews about the skinny & how it was too "skinny" but it looks fine on you.  I live in Southern Cali so I do not need a thick scarf.  Thanks for the response!


----------



## Cshotcoco

My one and only.


----------



## Babagou

Wow I luv all your collections!


----------



## samanthatyy

Nova check slippers. Only RM660. The nicest part is the whole piece of nova check rubber on the bottom of slippers. Too bad I didn't take any pics of it haha


----------



## 14july2012

my Burberry Knight Bag


----------



## Tlauren55

...


----------



## Tlauren55

What do you guys think of this bag?


----------



## GemsBerry

OMG, I want this bag. I'm marinating it in my Nordies shopping cart since it appeared. Size seems to be perfect, so well structured, and I love the detailing. My only concern is suede parts, they are placed in the areas that will rub on your clothes either you wear it crossbody or on the crook of the arm. will it wear well or wear off quickly?



Tlauren55 said:


> What do you guys think of this bag?


----------



## Tlauren55

I tried it on in the store... It doesnt look good worn as a cross body ..it looks it's best on the arm and well it looked a little weird on me when I tried to where it as a shoulder bag.... It's weird because I saw saks had some of the ink blue burberry bags but the blue looked so much Darker... Maybe i didn't notice bc of the lighting in burberry

I wanted a burgundy colored bag and found this ... Oh what to do??


----------



## Tlauren55

And then there was this little guy .... More practical since it looks cute crossbody


----------



## GemsBerry

Cute and more practical. over the arm only can be difficult.
There are two larger ones in burgundy shades
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Burbe...45910091&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberr...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-a_hfi1lPr4W32_v2pNHQ5A



Tlauren55 said:


> And then there was this little guy .... More practical since it looks cute crossbody


----------



## 14july2012

my Burberry Knight shoes...


----------



## 14july2012

...


----------



## Tlauren55

Just checked out both Burberry bags..... I'm not too. Ray about the tassels and I love the plum tote... But it's too big for 5'1 frame when I tried it on at saks


----------



## Tlauren55

Omg those sandals are so hot July !!


----------



## wandapace-rich@

Very nice collections.


----------



## LUMME

Since I can't post anything yet because I have to have 10 posts and 5 days of membership (I've been a member longer than five days).
I can't show off my photos


----------



## Tlauren55

Hey gemz.... I bought the blue Burberry bag... It's amazing, I will upload pics soon!! So excited about my purchase !  I think you should proceed to checkout in your nordies cart bc it looks good as a crossbody and  shoulder bag


----------



## GemsBerry

Yay, Congrats Tlauren!! I'm looking forward for your pics! I'm tempting to get it, but I guess not until TG.



Tlauren55 said:


> Hey gemz.... I bought the blue Burberry bag... It's amazing, I will upload pics soon!! So excited about my purchase ! I think you should proceed to checkout in your nordies cart bc it looks good as a crossbody and shoulder bag


----------



## Tlauren55

Hey this is one of more to come but just wanted to show you ---


----------



## GemsBerry

Wow, stunner!! That blue is like peacock blue, which was not clear from Nordies pictures but Bureberry site's pictures were pretty close.
Thank you for sharing.



Tlauren55 said:


> Hey this is one of more to come but just wanted to show you ---


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Cshotcoco said:


> My one and only.



You have a very nice collection!


----------



## saSHAYx3

Cshotcoco said:


> My one and only.


this bag is beautiful !


----------



## modeling4LV

MY HAYMARKET WEBBINGS COMPUTER BAG!


----------



## Hermancat

Tlauren55 said:


> Hey this is one of more to come but just wanted to show you ---


Love this bag!  Congrats!


----------



## aliciia

Hi lovelies !  new here and posting my one and only bag and scarf from Burberry! Looking at all the pretty ladies's collections has inspired me to own more and more burberry items. *fingers crossed!*


----------



## jasneet




----------



## Cshotcoco

Lavenderduckiez said:


> You have a very nice collection!



Thank You


----------



## Cshotcoco

saSHAYx3 said:


> this bag is beautiful !



THank You.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

aliciia said:
			
		

> Hi lovelies !  new here and posting my one and only bag and scarf from Burberry! Looking at all the pretty ladies's collections has inspired me to own more and more burberry items. *fingers crossed!*



It certainly is a slippery slope!! I LOOOVE your nova bag!!


----------



## chryssa33

Hello all! 
This is my small handbag/accessories burberry collection 

Chryssa


----------



## bakeacookie

I only have three scarves. My dbf got me the first one for my anniversary-birthday gift. The second I found at Nordstrom Rack. Can anyone tell me more about the second one? 











And it's massive. Here it is folded in half. 





Here's my third one. dbf and I bought a matching set for his niece and nephew. They ended up no liking it so we just kept them. Bought this at the Burberry SCP boutique. 





I'm just curious on what the second scarf though and I know there has to be someone here who knows more about it!


----------



## Accessorized

Tlauren55 said:


> What do you guys think of this bag?



Too funny - I was just about to post that I've recently purchased this bag! I have been amassing a collection of designer bags recently but haven't really considered Burberry bc I shy away from logos, obvious patterns etc in favor of under-the-radar bags. BUT every time I was in Nordstom this bag would call out to me. It's SO much prettier in person. Very unique and beautiful. The only thing I'm unsure of is should I have paid full price for it when Burberry occasionally goes on sale...still thinking about it. What does everyone think??


----------



## Luxylife

Niceeee


----------



## catthesqueal

Hello everyone ! can i get some opinions on the Stoweel tote bag? I bought one in beige colour 2 years ago and i got a black one as a gift. was wondering if the bags are still fashionable these days? can i have some ideas? 
Thanks !


----------



## Luxylife

Hello All this is my only burberry bag


----------



## viajesen1

Burberry is undoubtedly an iconic brand. It stands for British heritage, luxury and traditions. The stylish and modern designs never fail to impress and the new eyewear collection doesnt make an exception. The stylish shapes vary from the classis cat-eye to the futuristic visor. Standouts are the rose gold designs and the ones that incorporate the classic Burberry checks. Considered a status symbol, the Burberry sunglasses are the best way to protect your eyes in style.

volcanes tour ecuador |  cabalgatas ecuador


----------



## allyloupuppy

Luxylife said:


> Hello All this is my only burberry bag



love this bag


----------



## Tlauren55

Accessorized said:
			
		

> Too funny - I was just about to post that I've recently purchased this bag! I have been amassing a collection of designer bags recently but haven't really considered Burberry bc I shy away from logos, obvious patterns etc in favor of under-the-radar bags. BUT every time I was in Nordstom this bag would call out to me. It's SO much prettier in person. Very unique and beautiful. The only thing I'm unsure of is should I have paid full price for it when Burberry occasionally goes on sale...still thinking about it. What does everyone think??



Well this bag was only available in neiman Marcus which barely has sales on Burberry ... Saks did not have it and Bloomingdales neither.... I've been eyeing it since August.. And when I finally purchased the bag from the store it was the last one... Still available online though. This bag is so much prettier in person... Every time I look at the bag I say well worth the money; I also get compliments all the time ...


----------



## Girlie76

Hi! 
I used to love Burberry until it was made in China. I don't want to sound snooty but I really can't justify paying so much for a bag made in China. Anyone shares my sentiments?


----------



## conniec.4

wow i didnt know that, i totally agree with you, would not buy burberry made in china


----------



## Girlie76

conniec.4 said:


> wow i didnt know that, i totally agree with you, would not buy burberry made in china



I think this has been going on for a few years. I knew it in year 2007 when I was in Macau's airport duty free and the SA was so honest to tell me that. Ever since then, I always ask when I browse if it is made in China or Italy/England. Sometimes, the SA will insist that it is all made in Italy/England. 

However, I understand only certain range are made in China. One of it is the shiny patented leather types. 

But I am no expert in this matter. Let's hope we hear from someone who knows more.


----------



## merekat703

I have 4 Burberry scarves and earmuffs. 3 wool and 1 cashmere and the earmuffs are cashmere too. This is my newest, the cashmere.


----------



## Alphonsette

I have only a bag and a wallet. I don't have a picture of the wallet, it's stored in my wardrobe. I bought the bag when we were at a burberry outlet close to Barcelona (la roca village), with the detax for non resident, the outlet discount (200 euros) + 10% discount (there's a little mark inside the bag, it's nothing really.. but for those kind of goods, they always give a discount if you ask), this huge lambskin bag came to 600 euros..... ohh and I also bought a trenchcoat at the same outlet, great price too


----------



## cinnamongurl

My only Burberry  It's my very first designer bag bought for me by my DH so it has quite a special place in my heart.

Chocolate Medium Haymarket Tote


----------



## Icychill

Nice bag


----------



## cinnamongurl

Icychill said:


> Nice bag



I'm not too sure if you're referring to my bag  heehee

If you are thank you!


----------



## macaroonchica93

cinnamongurl said:
			
		

> My only Burberry  It's my very first designer bag bought for me by my DH so it has quite a special place in my heart.
> 
> Chocolate Medium Haymarket Tote



Very chic and pretty
Congrats and enjoy in good health


----------



## twosmallwonders

My first Burberry  yay!


----------



## cinnamongurl

macaroonchica93 said:


> Very chic and pretty
> Congrats and enjoy in good health



Thanks sooo much macaroonchica


----------



## Mdevi1961

I have these two. I LOVE THEM!!! The Colors are amazing! THe Elephant Grain in OXBLOOD and the Weekender in  BRIGHT TORTOISESHELL


----------



## Elsee

My brand new, very first Burberry, Victoria  :


----------



## ms_dindin

got haymarket crossbody bag and rainboots in haymarket as well... i was not able to upload the file capacity of the photos i took from my iphone was too large! Help!


----------



## Rennie62

To Cyprus : Very nice bag !!


----------



## jonaam

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my small Burberry collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to right:*
> 
> Novacheck Sling Bag
> Bluebell Check Satchel
> Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
> Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag


Nice bags!!


----------



## Lulu1012

merekat703 said:


> I have 4 Burberry scarves and earmuffs. 3 wool and 1 cashmere and the earmuffs are cashmere too. This is my newest, the cashmere.


love your scarf! is this the trench colour?


----------



## Lulu1012

crownofhearts said:


> Hi, I'm new here
> 
> This was my first Burberry purchase! A very warm, cozy shawl purchased in October 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have new rainboots & cropped trench... will post later  lovely purchases every1!


love ur shawl!what kind is it? is it pure cashmere and whats the complete product name - couldnt find it online


----------



## merekat703

Lulu1012 said:


> love your scarf! is this the trench colour?



Yes I believe it is the trench color.


----------



## Aduliq

I got just my vintage cashmere scarf, love it


----------



## Stacey D

Love Burberry handbags! They are all awesome!


----------



## Stacey D

Love Burberry handbags! They are all awesome!


----------



## surija

Girlie76 said:


> Hi!
> I used to love Burberry until it was made in China. I don't want to sound snooty but I really can't justify paying so much for a bag made in China. Anyone shares my sentiments?



I think some of them are made in Turkey.


----------



## Stacey D

Very nice. Cute slippers!


----------



## Yoshiar

Sunnydqt said:


> I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75984
> 
> 
> I think this should work better. You should be able to enlarge it!


that's pretty!


----------



## marria

Alphonsette said:


> I have only a bag and a wallet. I don't have a picture of the wallet, it's stored in my wardrobe. I bought the bag when we were at a burberry outlet close to Barcelona (la roca village), with the detax for non resident, the outlet discount (200 euros) + 10% discount (there's a little mark inside the bag, it's nothing really.. but for those kind of goods, they always give a discount if you ask), this huge lambskin bag came to 600 euros..... ohh and I also bought a trenchcoat at the same outlet, great price too


love this


----------



## Luv2

My Burberry.  It's suede. Very small and cute. 

I'm new here.  First post.  Hope I did it right!


----------



## Luv2

surija said:


> I think some of them are made in Turkey.


I tend to agree with you and feel that way about cars too,


----------



## Luv2

I'm really loving the non-traditional Burberrys. I just got one that's a dark olive green suede and it's like a mini-sling bag, but it's big enough to hold all the essentials. I can't wait for Fall to wear it. It's from the Prorsum collection. I'm not sure the actual style name. Maybe someone can help me. How do I post a pic? I'm new!


----------



## debssx3

My one and only.  I love it though!


----------



## diana27arvi

Alphonsette said:


> I have only a bag and a wallet. I don't have a picture of the wallet, it's stored in my wardrobe. I bought the bag when we were at a burberry outlet close to Barcelona (la roca village), with the detax for non resident, the outlet discount (200 euros) + 10% discount (there's a little mark inside the bag, it's nothing really.. but for those kind of goods, they always give a discount if you ask), this huge lambskin bag came to 600 euros..... ohh and I also bought a trenchcoat at the same outlet, great price too


Love the structure of this bag!!


----------



## luxe pratique

debssx3 said:


> My one and only.  I love it though!


beautiful print! love it! what is it called?


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my only Burberry. it's such a cute tote.


----------



## fendifemale

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my only Burberry. it's such a cute tote.


 Yes it is!


----------



## theYoungandChic

fendifemale said:


> Yes it is!



thanks!


----------



## debssx3

luxe pratique said:


> beautiful print! love it! what is it called?



Thank you!  

It's the zip around super nova check stars wallet. I've had it for 3 years now.


----------



## debssx3

My current bag. Nova check tote.


----------



## diana27arvi

Here's my the newest addition to my collection..


----------



## McMurrayGirl

Mdevi1961 said:


> I have these two. I LOVE THEM!!! The Colors are amazing! THe Elephant Grain in OXBLOOD and the Weekender in BRIGHT TORTOISESHELL


 
Looks Great...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

working in Maui this week. using my Burberry pouch as a clutch today. it came with my Burberry tote.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my canvas & leather tote.


----------



## rinpinko

Hi. I am relatively new here. I just gotten my bag today and im pretty excited to show it off  it is my first burberry bag. The canterbury small tote in haymarket print and tan leather trims


----------



## debssx3

rinpinko said:


> Hi. I am relatively new here. I just gotten my bag today and im pretty excited to show it off  it is my first burberry bag. The canterbury small tote in haymarket print and tan leather trims



Youll love it!


----------



## bbagsforever

My Burberry trench- such a classic piece!


----------



## LV1382

bbagsforever said:


> my burberry trench- such a classic piece!


&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## vinbenphon1

diana27arvi said:


> Here's my the newest addition to my collection..


Love love love it. 

I almost got the blue metallic, but I went with the 'little crush' instead, which arrived today, so still has its tags on.


----------



## Dorf

FashionMIKE said:


> My collection i also have the an umbrealla but cant find that and a walett but that went in the wash. BUt heir is my duffell and coat.



Wow! Thats a classy combination. Is that bag the same size as Louis Vuitton Keepall 45?


----------



## GiGiWasHere

All these are beautiful. Now I need a Burberry!


----------



## bagchicka

bbagsforever said:


> My Burberry trench- such a classic piece!


 
totally gorg jacket!! is it avaialable in stores now or is it older ?


----------



## bagchicka

Hi Burberry Fans,
So I finally got my very first burberry bag - actually I got 2 and can't decide which one to keep!!! Please help me decide!!!  I LOVE the haymarket check and definately always wanted this, BUT the only problem is I just can't decide whether I should go with the traditional bowler bag (some call it the boston, some call it a doctors bag) OR should I go with the new "orchard" bag which is a bit more feminine looking and has a shoulder strap.??? When it comes to this bag, I don;t even care about function, all I care about is to get the one that looks the best and classiest (will still be in style in many years to come).  Soooo, please help me decide- bowler or orchard. Or do people think I should just get both of them??? Because I suppose I could get both IF people think they are different enough to justify keeping both.  Hmmm, decisions decisions...

Pleaase see pics below- the bowler is the first pic and the orchard is the second pic.

thank-you!!

p.s. I posted this here because I am unable to start my own thread yet.


----------



## debssx3

bagchicka said:


> Hi Burberry Fans,
> So I finally got my very first burberry bag - actually I got 2 and can't decide which one to keep!!! Please help me decide!!!  I LOVE the haymarket check and definately always wanted this, BUT the only problem is I just can't decide whether I should go with the traditional bowler bag (some call it the boston, some call it a doctors bag) OR should I go with the new "orchard" bag which is a bit more feminine looking and has a shoulder strap.??? When it comes to this bag, I don;t even care about function, all I care about is to get the one that looks the best and classiest (will still be in style in many years to come).  Soooo, please help me decide- bowler or orchard. Or do people think I should just get both of them??? Because I suppose I could get both IF people think they are different enough to justify keeping both.  Hmmm, decisions decisions...
> 
> Pleaase see pics below- the bowler is the first pic and the orchard is the second pic.
> 
> thank-you!!
> 
> p.s. I posted this here because I am unable to start my own thread yet.



Love the bowler! Id keep it!


----------



## bagchicka

debssx3 said:


> Love the bowler! Id keep it![/QUOTE  What do you think about the orchard? should i keep both?


----------



## bbagsforever

bagchicka said:


> totally gorg jacket!! is it avaialable in stores now or is it older ?



It is the classic style so I think they do it every season. Mine is about 2 years old.


----------



## ms_dindin

wow! i want this!


----------



## ms_dindin

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my only Burberry. it's such a cute tote.



wow! i want this!


----------



## electrifyed

My Burberry coat/parka, bought it last summer and I still in love with it.


----------



## SavvyLady

electrifyed said:


> My Burberry coat/parka, bought it last summer and I still in love with it.


Cool...


----------



## CLMirta

My first Burberry , a haymarket canterbury tote in military red. Bought this in Hong Kong airport. Love it!!!


----------



## Ichachied

beautiful bag,
i also buy burberry smoke tote last april when i go to Milan and totally love it!


----------



## Cocohoney13

My very first Burberry!  Love it!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing my  classic trench!


----------



## fendifemale

Cocohoney13 said:


> My very first Burberry!  Love it!!!


Gorgeous.


----------



## Misstake7198

Finally I got to take pictures of my small Burberry collection.  I only had a chance to wear the trench!


----------



## Fashiongig

Not so much a collection yet but my first Burberry - not including my burberry winter scarf of course.


----------



## yayuii

Misstake7198 said:


> Finally I got to take pictures of my small Burberry collection.  I only had a chance to wear the trench!



That black trench is similar to mine


----------



## GemsBerry

Fashiongig said:


> View attachment 2218416
> 
> Not so much a collection yet but my first Burberry - not including my burberry winter scarf of course.


 
Gorgeous! I was eyeing this bag but was not sure about size. It looks great on you! Can I ask how tall are you?


----------



## Misstake7198

yayuii said:


> That black trench is similar to mine


The black one is actually a Buckingham wool coat.


----------



## Fashiongig

GemsBerry said:


> Gorgeous! I was eyeing this bag but was not sure about size. It looks great on you! Can I ask how tall are you?


Thanks! I love the colour and texture.  I'm 5'2 -


----------



## GemsBerry

Fashiongig said:


> Thanks! I love the colour and texture.  I'm 5'2 -



Thank you *Fashiongig*, I'm 5'5, it should work for me too


----------



## lurketylurk

Misstake7198 said:


> Finally I got to take pictures of my small Burberry collection.  I only had a chance to wear the trench!


Oooh, great choices for the coats!  Gorgeous


----------



## Misstake7198

lurketylurk said:


> Oooh, great choices for the coats!  Gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Alia24

Wow everyone has some awesome items
I had about 8 or 9 bags at one point but I ended up giving 2 to my mom and selling some on eBay 
But the black patent I can't part with and the dutton is my last Burberry purchase about a year ago
Tag still on it hasn't used it yet


----------



## Alia24

I was too lazy to put my sunglasses in the photo


----------



## toocutedoggy

My lovely everyday bags


----------



## diana27arvi

Is there an "Action" thread for Burberry? Well here I am in Paris with my lovely yellow metallic Gladstone and my mom's scarf.








Here's what I purchased on my trip:





The photo doesn't give the color justice, it's a bright red/orange metallic color, so pretty


----------



## lilias_13

diana27arvi said:


> Is there an "Action" thread for Burberry? Well here I am in Paris with my lovely yellow metallic Gladstone and my mom's scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I purchased on my trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo doesn't give the color justice, it's a bright red/orange metallic color, so pretty


 Lovely color!


----------



## diana27arvi

lilias_13 said:


> Lovely color!




Thank you!!


----------



## mjms505

My first Burberry!  Had a very hard time making my decision, what do you think?  Was torn between this, the orchard or the older style bowling bag with the front and side leather strips.


----------



## mjms505

Was totally not in love with my haymarket set, it's my very first Burberry and I should be in heaven...so returned it all today for this!   Now I am super happy, glad I went back, they didn't have it the first time.


----------



## Misstake7198

diana27arvi said:


> Is there an "Action" thread for Burberry? Well here I am in Paris with my lovely yellow metallic Gladstone and my mom's scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I purchased on my trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo doesn't give the color justice, it's a bright red/orange metallic color, so pretty


Love your juicy collection!


----------



## azsun

mjms505 said:


> Was totally not in love with my haymarket set, it's my very first Burberry and I should be in heaven...so returned it all today for this!   Now I am super happy, glad I went back, they didn't have it the first time.


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## diana27arvi

Misstake7198 said:


> Love your juicy collection!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Don't know the name but here is my tote  tbh I hardly use it quite heavy and the black straps aren't comfortable in my opinion


----------



## ilovebags112233

This is my first BURBERRY


----------



## Charmaine13

mjms505 said:


> Was totally not in love with my haymarket set, it's my very first Burberry and I should be in heaven...so returned it all today for this!   Now I am super happy, glad I went back, they didn't have it the first time.


This is an amazing set! Congrats on a beautiful selection


----------



## mjms505

Thank you, I am thrilled!


----------



## azsun

myfirstchanel said:


> Don't know the name but here is my tote  tbh I hardly use it quite heavy and the black straps aren't comfortable in my opinion
> View attachment 2272798




Sell it!  No use keeping a bag you aren't in love with and don't find comfortable to wear.


----------



## azsun

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my first BURBERRY




Love that bag!  You wear it well...congratulations


----------



## ha_fonda

diana27arvi said:


> Is there an "Action" thread for Burberry? Well here I am in Paris with my lovely yellow metallic Gladstone and my mom's scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I purchased on my trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo doesn't give the color justice, it's a bright red/orange metallic color, so pretty


Lovely bag Diana, how I wish to have that red beauty


----------



## purse mommy

Fashiongig said:


> View attachment 2218416
> 
> Not so much a collection yet but my first Burberry - not including my burberry winter scarf of course.



I love this bag. It's great


----------



## jules 8

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my first BURBERRY



Love this....reminds me of the LV Tivoli...Congrats


----------



## allyloupuppy

mjms505 said:


> My first Burberry!  Had a very hard time making my decision, what do you think?  Was torn between this, the orchard or the older style bowling bag with the front and side leather strips.



They are simply gorgeous !  Great choice


----------



## ilovebags112233

jules 8 said:


> Love this....reminds me of the LV Tivoli...Congrats


Thank you! Yes, you are right for that same reason I stayed away from LV Tivoli


----------



## ilovebags112233

azsun said:


> Love that bag!  You wear it well...congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## wm2015

Here is my humble collection.  







Sorry for the bad picture quality.


----------



## diana27arvi

Hi guys!! Here I am with my fire red metallic Burberry in action


----------



## GemsBerry

diana27arvi said:


> Hi guys!! Here I am with my fire red metallic Burberry in action


 
Pretty bag. Love your style!


----------



## missdicaprio

Not much of a "collection" but..


----------



## emi_marwick

love it


----------



## Venessa84

Here is my Burberry collection. Excuse the Louis in the background.


----------



## Venessa84

diana27arvi said:


> Hi guys!! Here I am with my fire red metallic Burberry in action


I love this color. The metallic is hott! I have the same one but in nude.


----------



## Venessa84

Fashiongig said:


> View attachment 2218416
> 
> Not so much a collection yet but my first Burberry - not including my burberry winter scarf of course.


Absolutely love this bag. I was so close to getting it in the beginning of the summer. Now I'm kind of regretting not making the purchase.


----------



## nyluvbags

Nice color


----------



## princ3zz

got this cutie from a charity event over the weekend. hope it's authentic .. could not find any similar models online.


----------



## Venessa84

princ3zz said:


> got this cutie from a charity event over the weekend. hope it's authentic .. could not find any similar models online.


Very cute. U should post more pics in the authenticate thread including the insides. I'm sure someone can see if it's authentic.


----------



## jennifer651

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my small Burberry collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left to right:*
> 
> Novacheck Sling Bag
> Bluebell Check Satchel
> Novacheck Onslow Medium Tote
> Novacheck Camilla Club Messenger Bag


Very cute!


----------



## jennifer651

ha_fonda said:


> Lovely bag Diana, how I wish to have that red beauty


Stunning, I'm jealous!


----------



## jennifer651

mjms505 said:


> Was totally not in love with my haymarket set, it's my very first Burberry and I should be in heaven...so returned it all today for this!   Now I am super happy, glad I went back, they didn't have it the first time.


I agree- Excellent choice- Equestrian all the way!!!!


----------



## jennifer651

mjms505 said:


> Was totally not in love with my haymarket set, it's my very first Burberry and I should be in heaven...so returned it all today for this!   Now I am super happy, glad I went back, they didn't have it the first time.


Sorry-replied to wrong post.  The house is beautiful and one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## jennifer651

Ichachied said:


> beautiful bag,
> i also buy burberry smoke tote last april when i go to Milan and totally love it!


The smoked tote is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

My one and only burberry nova bag! I love her!


----------



## Winalo

I wish I have one. Try to bid at ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/161111023197?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Not sure this one authentic or fake.


----------



## MelodyBliss

http://www.authenticwatchstore.com/burberry-bu9210-watch-heritage-ladies-beige-dial.html

I bought this watch last week, so excited  Wanted to buy it for a long ago, finally found the site with discount on this watch. I m lucky! !!


----------



## fendifemale

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> My one and only burberry nova bag! I love her!



You look very posh! Cute bag by the way.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

fendifemale said:


> You look very posh! Cute bag by the way.



Thank you!!So sweet!!


----------



## debssx3

You look great!! 


CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> My one and only burberry nova bag! I love her!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

debssx3 said:


> You look great!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Ser

My first and only Burberry - a mini manor, bought preloved in excellent condition. A fab everyday work bag


----------



## jennstall

My first designer handbags are both Burberry. I've been dreaming of owning a Burberry check bag since I was in high school. Next month I will turn 48 and my mother decided to buy me one for my birthday and then somehow I ended up with two. 

We got these at the Burberry store at the Wrentham Premium Outlets today. The bag in front is from the 2011 Prorsum runway collection and it was a steal at $150. It was tagged for $299, but they were having a sale. I nearly missed out on getting it as we had left the store to check out all the other handbag shops before decided to go back to Burberry to get my birthday present. The last two of these were not on the shelf when I went back and one of the SA's told me someone had bought them, but I guess someone had second thoughts at the cash register so I was able to snag it!

The Haymarket check bag is the Alchester Bowling Bag. I love it sooo much.

I would have created a new thread, but this is my first post after lurking for several weeks and I was too excited not to share them right away


----------



## Venessa84

jennstall said:


> My first designer handbags are both Burberry. I've been dreaming of owning a Burberry check bag since I was in high school. Next month I will turn 48 and my mother decided to buy me one for my birthday and then somehow I ended up with two.
> 
> We got these at the Burberry store at the Wrentham Premium Outlets today. The bag in front is from the 2011 Prorsum runway collection and it was a steal at $150. It was tagged for $299, but they were having a sale. I nearly missed out on getting it as we had left the store to check out all the other handbag shops before decided to go back to Burberry to get my birthday present. The last two of these were not on the shelf when I went back and one of the SA's told me someone had bought them, but I guess someone had second thoughts at the cash register so I was able to snag it!
> 
> The Haymarket check bag is the Alchester Bowling Bag. I love it sooo much.
> 
> I would have created a new thread, but this is my first post after lurking for several weeks and I was too excited not to share them right away


Congratulations! They are both beautiful pieces. You will get a lot of use out of the bowling bag. Enjoy!


----------



## jennstall

Thank you! I'm very pleased with the bowling bag. I love that you can adjust the strap length to wear it cross body.


----------



## GemsBerry

jennstall said:


> My first designer handbags are both Burberry. I've been dreaming of owning a Burberry check bag since I was in high school. Next month I will turn 48 and my mother decided to buy me one for my birthday and then somehow I ended up with two.
> 
> We got these at the Burberry store at the Wrentham Premium Outlets today. The bag in front is from the 2011 Prorsum runway collection and it was a steal at $150. It was tagged for $299, but they were having a sale. I nearly missed out on getting it as we had left the store to check out all the other handbag shops before decided to go back to Burberry to get my birthday present. The last two of these were not on the shelf when I went back and one of the SA's told me someone had bought them, but I guess someone had second thoughts at the cash register so I was able to snag it!
> 
> The Haymarket check bag is the Alchester Bowling Bag. I love it sooo much.
> 
> I would have created a new thread, but this is my first post after lurking for several weeks and I was too excited not to share them right away



Both gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## jennstall

GemsBerry said:


> Both gorgeous! Congrats!!



Thank you! I'm so happy with them.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

jennstall said:


> My first designer handbags are both Burberry. I've been dreaming of owning a Burberry check bag since I was in high school. Next month I will turn 48 and my mother decided to buy me one for my birthday and then somehow I ended up with two.
> 
> We got these at the Burberry store at the Wrentham Premium Outlets today. The bag in front is from the 2011 Prorsum runway collection and it was a steal at $150. It was tagged for $299, but they were having a sale. I nearly missed out on getting it as we had left the store to check out all the other handbag shops before decided to go back to Burberry to get my birthday present. The last two of these were not on the shelf when I went back and one of the SA's told me someone had bought them, but I guess someone had second thoughts at the cash register so I was able to snag it!
> 
> The Haymarket check bag is the Alchester Bowling Bag. I love it sooo much.
> 
> I would have created a new thread, but this is my first post after lurking for several weeks and I was too excited not to share them right away



Beautiful bags!!!Lucky girl!!


----------



## JazzyMac

jennstall said:


> My first designer handbags are both Burberry. I've been dreaming of owning a Burberry check bag since I was in high school. Next month I will turn 48 and my mother decided to buy me one for my birthday and then somehow I ended up with two.
> 
> We got these at the Burberry store at the Wrentham Premium Outlets today. The bag in front is from the 2011 Prorsum runway collection and it was a steal at $150. It was tagged for $299, but they were having a sale. I nearly missed out on getting it as we had left the store to check out all the other handbag shops before decided to go back to Burberry to get my birthday present. The last two of these were not on the shelf when I went back and one of the SA's told me someone had bought them, but I guess someone had second thoughts at the cash register so I was able to snag it!
> 
> The Haymarket check bag is the Alchester Bowling Bag. I love it sooo much.
> 
> I would have created a new thread, but this is my first post after lurking for several weeks and I was too excited not to share them right away



Both are beautiful unique bags!


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello everyone! I love vintage Burberry bags. This is a picture of my larger bags:







The last bag on the right is gray. Does anyone know the history of the green, blue or gray color bags?


----------



## ilhanjia

nice collection


----------



## Kiki222

nice


----------



## JazzyMac

Here's my first Burberry 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
wallet. I also have a Brit coat/trench, too lazy to take photos of it.


----------



## Lemon06

Hello  It's been so long since i've been in TPF but I am so excited about a find I purchased last week at Nordstrom Rack. Not sure if I'm doing the attachment correctly but it's a beautiful Prorsum bag. It was a return so I got it for $669, down from $1,995. I immediately brought it to the Burberry store and the SA's couldn't believe it... they were taking pics! Now my "Burberry Family" is coming together nicely!


----------



## Lemon06

Hope everyone out there is having a lovely night too


----------



## Misstake7198

Lemon06 said:


> Hello  It's been so long since i've been in TPF but I am so excited about a find I purchased last week at Nordstrom Rack. Not sure if I'm doing the attachment correctly but it's a beautiful Prorsum bag. It was a return so I got it for $669, down from $1,995. I immediately brought it to the Burberry store and the SA's couldn't believe it... they were taking pics! Now my "Burberry Family" is coming together nicely!


Awesome deal!


----------



## Lemon06

Misstake7198 said:


> Awesome deal!



Thank you!! I'm ecstatic


----------



## pmburk

My vintage Burberry (actually a "Burberrys" before they changed the name), picked up for $20 at a sale. It has the old "Shelter Under a Burberrys" logo. Not sure of the exact age, I'm guessing maybe early 80s.


----------



## Lemon06

Wow, what a find! I love it


----------



## Santella

Hello hello!
I have two pieces in my Burberry collection, a Black Amethyst trench coat (which I was far too lazy to get a picture of! ) and this! 





She was actually my first ever designer purchase around 3 years ago I think? I had gotten my first Christmas commission while on a training program in London so practically ran over to the store on Bond St!
I'm quite embarrassed to admit that I'm not entirely sure of the bags name/type. If anybody recognises it I'd love to know!


----------



## luxypaw

Very nice Burberry collection/pieces from the lovely TPS gals and happy to join this thread! This is mine!
The Canterbury Haymarket tote- great for traveling  and  summer.
My cosmetic bag that I bring to the gym to keep ipod,  towel & car's keys.
My zippy compact wallet I use when traveling  instead long wallets and bigger wallets.


----------



## iceshiva

JazzyMac said:


> Here's my first Burberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2365574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallet. I also have a Brit coat/trench, too lazy to take photos of it.



Love this kind of print


----------



## fendifemale

Santella said:


> Hello hello!
> I have two pieces in my Burberry collection, a Black Amethyst trench coat (which I was far too lazy to get a picture of! ) and this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually my first ever designer purchase around 3 years ago I think? I had gotten my first Christmas commission while on a training program in London so practically ran over to the store on Bond St!
> I'm quite embarrassed to admit that I'm not entirely sure of the bags name/type. If anybody recognises it I'd love to know!



Niiiiiiice.


----------



## fendifemale

Santella said:


> Hello hello!
> I have two pieces in my Burberry collection, a Black Amethyst trench coat (which I was far too lazy to get a picture of! ) and this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually my first ever designer purchase around 3 years ago I think? I had gotten my first Christmas commission while on a training program in London so practically ran over to the store on Bond St!
> I'm quite embarrassed to admit that I'm not entirely sure of the bags name/type. If anybody recognises it I'd love to know!



Niiiiiiice.


----------



## anisetta

Its old but love the studs, gives it a stylish look


----------



## GMqueen

diana27arvi said:


> Here's my the newest addition to my collection..


I love the color!


----------



## GMqueen

Alphonsette said:


> I have only a bag and a wallet. I don't have a picture of the wallet, it's stored in my wardrobe. I bought the bag when we were at a burberry outlet close to Barcelona (la roca village), with the detax for non resident, the outlet discount (200 euros) + 10% discount (there's a little mark inside the bag, it's nothing really.. but for those kind of goods, they always give a discount if you ask), this huge lambskin bag came to 600 euros..... ohh and I also bought a trenchcoat at the same outlet, great price too




Gorgeous!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great pics everyone! Thanks for sharing the Burberry vintage bags!


----------



## Apelila

Here is my one and only Regent Haymarket tote bag in classic checked chocolate color


----------



## purseprincess32

Thanks for sharing your pics with us *Apelila* ! Great bag


----------



## Apelila

purseprincess32 said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics with us *Apelila* ! Great bag


Thank you so much purseprincess32....
I'm waiting for my Burberry wallet I can't wait to use it...Have a good day!


----------



## Noodle25

Is clothing welcome?  My Burberry Brit doggy sweater:


----------



## Leila2109

He lu,
Very glad to join this theard. Let me show off my Burberry collection. I have only a haymarket tote bag and a wallet in same style. I like it very much. 

Have fun all.

Haymarket tote bag in tradition design






Other style. 2 in 1


----------



## mstran87

my burberry and i 

burberry medium tote & gabardine short trench & quilted jacket & light blue cashmere scarf & silk scarf


----------



## bb123

Noodle25 said:


> Is clothing welcome?  My Burberry Brit doggy sweater:


Nice sweater (the whole outfit looks great!)


----------



## Ellyria

Yay for trenches! 
No idea why the picture has been rotated


----------



## Ellyria

hujimm said:


> hows my burberry look ?
> just bought
> any comments?



Awww it's beautiful!  Congrats on your buy


----------



## Venessa84

hujimm said:


> hows my burberry look ?
> just bought
> any comments?


Love Boston bags and especially yours. Enjoy!


----------



## candysheree

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=458079230979407&l=4d28a8240a My first Burberry purse  My boyfriend got it for my birthday, I think he did a great job!


----------



## candysheree

hujimm said:


> hows my burberry look ?
> just bought
> any comments?


 Very nice


----------



## daisygrl

I am posting a selfie as I was at the hotel, deciding whether I should keep the bag or not (it appeared too flashy for me) but I decided to keep her as an occasional bag with more plain outfits.


----------



## jules 8

daisygrl said:


> I am posting a selfie as I was at the hotel, deciding whether I should keep the bag or not (it appeared too flashy for me) but I decided to keep her as an occasional bag with more plain outfits.



 I love this bag, and it looks awesome on you !


----------



## daisygrl

jules 8 said:


> I love this bag, and it looks awesome on you !



Thank you


----------



## jeannine7771

14july2012 said:


> my Burberry Knight Bag


Very cute!! Love it.


----------



## coucou chanel

Luxylife said:


> Hello All this is my only burberry bag





Venessa84 said:


> Here is my Burberry collection. Excuse the Louis in the background.



How do you like your burberry haymarket bridle buckle hobo (is that the correct name)? I found a brand new one in that exact color for $600, do you think I should get it? Or is it "too last season" by now?


----------



## coucou chanel

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> working in Maui this week. using my Burberry pouch as a clutch today. it came with my Burberry tote.



your dress is so beautiful


----------



## gardenscent

My first Burberry bag, SM Harrogate in Bright Regency.


----------



## Ellyria

gardenscent said:


> View attachment 2439682
> View attachment 2439683
> 
> 
> My first Burberry bag, SM Harrogate in Bright Regency.


That is so cute!!


----------



## candysheree

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashley17

I just bought this briefcase. As soon as I saw it I knew I had to get it and it didn't bother me that it was in "men " section !!


----------



## Venessa84

ashley17 said:


> I just bought this briefcase. As soon as I saw it I knew I had to get it and it didn't bother me that it was in "men " section !!


Wow! Now, that's a beautiful briefcase!!!


----------



## Venessa84

coucou chanel said:


> How do you like your burberry haymarket bridle buckle hobo (is that the correct name)? I found a brand new one in that exact color for $600, do you think I should get it? Or is it "too last season" by now?


Sorry for the late response. I hope it's not too late.  I believe you are referring to the Bridle House Check Small Dutton. I still love the bag and use it daily. I personally find it to be classic Burberry bag. I still get compliments on it all the time.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I'm totally new to Burberry - I use to be in the Hermés forum these days - and just started my collection this christmas with two pair of weather boots, a classic bag and a scarf. 

I hope I can share my exitement with you  
Love this classic and elegant yet modern style!


----------



## Apelila

Here are my two lovely babies Haymarket Regent tote and mini wallet


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I only have a down coat and scarves by Burberry. Here are the scarves (got two yesterday while outlet shopping )


----------



## AmieM

Burberry Check Net Draw String Bag and Smoked Check Rainboot


----------



## AmieM

My Burberry scarf collection! I may be slightly wrong on the styles so forgive me if I am! 
Giant Check Crinkle Scarf in Ivory - Merino Wool/Cashmere
Giant Check Crinkle Scarf in Camel - Linen/Silk (This is actually a mens scarf)
Giant Check Gauze Scarf in Smoked Trench - Wool/Silk


----------



## lkweh

AmieM said:


> My Burberry scarf collection! I may be slightly wrong on the styles so forgive me if I am!
> 
> Giant Check Crinkle Scarf in Ivory - Merino Wool/Cashmere
> 
> Giant Check Crinkle Scarf in Camel - Linen/Silk (This is actually a mens scarf)
> 
> Giant Check Gauze Scarf in Smoked Trench - Wool/Silk




Love your collection. I have the Smoked one in crinkle and it is so comfy


----------



## Venessa84

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm totally new to Burberry - I use to be in the Hermés forum these days - and just started my collection this christmas with two pair of weather boots, a classic bag and a scarf.
> 
> I hope I can share my exitement with you
> Love this classic and elegant yet modern style!
> 
> View attachment 2447270


Welcome to the club. Nice pieces.  Enjoy!


----------



## sophiaangel

Loyal to Burberry produts..


----------



## applecidered

The only Burberry I have is the classic black trench... once the weather warms up to the beginning to spring I'll post a pic. I think these trenches are a must have for the wardrobe!


----------



## jadorelessacs

AmieM said:


> My Burberry scarf collection! I may be slightly wrong on the styles so forgive me if I am!
> Giant Check Crinkle Scarf in Ivory - Merino Wool/Cashmere
> Giant Check Crinkle Scarf in Camel - Linen/Silk (This is actually a mens scarf)
> Giant Check Gauze Scarf in Smoked Trench - Wool/Silk


Love love your scarves!!! I have yet to purchase one....


----------



## Sweetheart0424

Me and Burry off to work today!!


----------



## _meme_

Sarsi said:


> My Pretty Cherry


very nice


----------



## _meme_

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Me and Burry off to work today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480909
> View attachment 2480910
> View attachment 2480911


U look amazing. I loved the bag and the scarf..


----------



## Sweetheart0424

_meme_ said:


> U look amazing. I loved the bag and the scarf..




Thank you


----------



## GemsBerry

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Me and Burry off to work today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480909
> View attachment 2480910
> View attachment 2480911



Very neat


----------



## Sweetheart0424

GemsBerry said:


> Very neat



Thank you


----------



## MAGJES

My Burberry Scarves


----------



## Karenitta

*Beautiful MAGJES congrats!*


----------



## lkweh

MAGJES said:


> My Burberry Scarves




Lovely collection


----------



## Sweetheart0424

MAGJES said:


> My Burberry Scarves




I really really love your scarves. Where did you purchase them from...?


----------



## vevina

maryg1 said:


> It's lovely! Congratulations


Sooooo cute!!


----------



## vevina

jennstall said:


> My first designer handbags are both Burberry. I've been dreaming of owning a Burberry check bag since I was in high school. Next month I will turn 48 and my mother decided to buy me one for my birthday and then somehow I ended up with two.
> 
> We got these at the Burberry store at the Wrentham Premium Outlets today. The bag in front is from the 2011 Prorsum runway collection and it was a steal at $150. It was tagged for $299, but they were having a sale. I nearly missed out on getting it as we had left the store to check out all the other handbag shops before decided to go back to Burberry to get my birthday present. The last two of these were not on the shelf when I went back and one of the SA's told me someone had bought them, but I guess someone had second thoughts at the cash register so I was able to snag it!
> 
> The Haymarket check bag is the Alchester Bowling Bag. I love it sooo much.
> 
> I would have created a new thread, but this is my first post after lurking for several weeks and I was too excited not to share them right away


Lovely!!


----------



## vevina

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> my only Burberry. it's such a cute tote.


wow!!!


----------



## vevina

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love love love it.
> 
> I almost got the blue metallic, but I went with the 'little crush' instead, which arrived today, so still has its tags on.


Cute!!


----------



## Vera1986

large collection


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Me and Burry off to work today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480909
> View attachment 2480910
> View attachment 2480911



you look stunning with your scarf and bag. makes me wanna get a scarf for myself.


----------



## KABliss

FashionMIKE said:


> My collection i also have the an umbrealla but cant find that and a walett but that went in the wash. BUt heir is my duffell and coat.


Love it so chic!


----------



## KABliss

Leila2109 said:


> He lu,
> Very glad to join this theard. Let me show off my Burberry collection. I have only a haymarket tote bag and a wallet in same style. I like it very much.
> 
> Have fun all.
> 
> Haymarket tote bag in tradition design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other style. 2 in 1


always love this bag, so classic!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Very pretty collection!!!!!


----------



## MiriSa

I'm not a big fan of burberry handbags, but I love their boots! I bought these 3 months ago and they are my lovely partners on rainy days, so happy!


----------



## Sweetheart0424

MiriSa said:


> I'm not a big fan of burberry handbags, but I love their boots! I bought these 3 months ago and they are my lovely partners on rainy days, so happy!



Too cute.  Where did you get them from? If you don't mind sharing


----------



## Sweetheart0424

iwasborn2shop said:


> you look stunning with your scarf and bag. makes me wanna get a scarf for myself.



Thank you!!! You should. ..I love their scrafs...


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

MiriSa said:


> I'm not a big fan of burberry handbags, but I love their boots! I bought these 3 months ago and they are my lovely partners on rainy days, so happy!


  Those are very pretty !!!


----------



## MiriSa

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Too cute.  Where did you get them from? If you don't mind sharing


I bought them online in saks, with 25% off


----------



## joniroit

I love this post and i have also great collection of shoes and purses etc

*shoes
clothes
*


----------



## twosmallwonders

my nova check colors are so fitting for V day


----------



## Sweetheart0424

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2505693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nova check colors are so fitting for V day



Very cute!!!


----------



## Jaymerdoo

Him everyone, I'm new to this forum.  I received a beautiful purse as a gift and I don't have any info on it.  It is just like the one in ReRe's post. Small with a wooden handle.  Any info would be great.  Thank you!


----------



## Avamom

Jaymerdoo said:


> Him everyone, I'm new to this forum.  I received a beautiful purse as a gift and I don't have any info on it.  It is just like the one in ReRe's post. Small with a wooden handle.  Any info would be great.  Thank you!


You can probably try to post pictures on authentication forum for Burberry and get your questions answered.


----------



## Jaymerdoo

Thank you!


----------



## Jaymerdoo

I have 2 Burberry purses. They were both gifts &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Peterpeaaa

Don't have much Burberry. But have to have at least one iconic piece.


----------



## ujili

Peterpeaaa said:


> Don't have much Burberry. But have to have at least one iconic piece.



Nice shirt! and you look like you're having fun.


----------



## Sweetheart0424

Hey y'all look what came today...


----------



## Venessa84

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Hey y'all look what came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513730


Love these rainboots! I have similar ones but they are all yellow. Perfect for all this cold and wet weather we've been having on the east coast.


----------



## Venessa84

twosmallwonders said:


> View attachment 2505693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nova check colors are so fitting for V day


Very cute!


----------



## czhouu

Got this medium Haymarket crossbody bag as my birthday gift two years ago, during that time the SA told me that the price was going to go soon. It did not happen until recently I checked, most pieces went up I think about $50 in price.

I also got the Haymarket check belt, you can't really tell cause its hidden underneath the CG, that piece went up in price as well.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Venessa84 said:


> Very cute!




Thank you!!


----------



## Sweetheart0424

Venessa84 said:


> Love these rainboots! I have similar ones but they are all yellow. Perfect for all this cold and wet weather we've been having on the east coast.



I do too now that I've been able to wear them.  They are pretty comfortable too.


----------



## Royalbohemian

My 4 very special Burberry bags.


----------



## Venessa84

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 2531458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531465
> 
> 
> My 4 very special Burberry bags.


Ooo very nice collection especially the clutch and the yellow bag.  Love both colors.


----------



## DRJones616

venessa84 said:


> ooo very nice collection especially the clutch and the yellow bag.  Love both colors.


+1


----------



## OVincze

I love the studded black bag and the clutch. Personally, I am a huge Burberry fan, my favorite brand for many reasons; style, durability. I have a trench, a quilted black jacket, a Nova bag, 4 shoes, jeans, T and silk blouse. I definitely want to get a leather jacket, a dress and at least one more trench.)) Need to take pix. Shoes and trenches are my faves from them but their RTW are gorgeous too I just tend to spend more on accessories. They also got some lovely bags.


----------



## Bbb4ever

Wow. Just found this thread. I have Buberry haymarket check tote, brown leather belt, short beige trench coat, black rainboots and long brown coat. I will post their pictures when i have time.


----------



## Bbb4ever

DRJones616 said:


> +1


Love the blue one.


----------



## roppa

I am looking for advice also on a vintage Burberrys bag, not authenticity more information on the bag and possibly an original and current value. I have acquired a few vintage bags from my aunt, all vintage designer and wanted values for insurance but also info out of interest. 

I have probably posted in the wrong area but i cant seem to start a new thread.
Any help gratefully received.


----------



## karry326

MiriSa said:


> I'm not a big fan of burberry handbags, but I love their boots! I bought these 3 months ago and they are my lovely partners on rainy days, so happy!


does it get dirty easily? how do you clean off the canvas?


----------



## karry326

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Hey y'all look what came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513730


does the canvas dirty easily? how do you clean it?


----------



## Jolin8

My favourite Burberry bag! I love how stylish and durable it is &#128525;


----------



## MiriSa

karry326 said:


> does it get dirty easily? how do you clean off the canvas?


The black plastic with water and dish liquid soap,  the canvas is not dirty or wet yet,  it's water repellent.


----------



## 3rdTimeMom

Hello, this is my first post.  I found this blog cause I was looking for opinions/advice/info on whether or not I should keep this bag I received as a gift.  I'm not a big purse person and this is the single most expensive thing I've ever owned.  Is it worth the price I wonder...it's called the Marta and its a diaper bag


----------



## bagaddicshun

hi all. just signed up to this forum. apparently i have to make at least 5 posts to begin with?   am a bit lost. here goes...


----------



## Venessa84

3rdTimeMom said:


> Hello, this is my first post.  I found this blog cause I was looking for opinions/advice/info on whether or not I should keep this bag I received as a gift.  I'm not a big purse person and this is the single most expensive thing I've ever owned.  Is it worth the price I wonder...it's called the Marta and its a diaper bag


I'm not sure if you're going to be using this as a diaper bag but if so, it looks like you can use it after you don't need as a diaper bag anymore.  I love bags and I love quality bags so I always think they are worth the money if you are going to be using it.


----------



## Bromley

3rdTimeMom said:


> Hello, this is my first post.  I found this blog cause I was looking for opinions/advice/info on whether or not I should keep this bag I received as a gift.  I'm not a big purse person and this is the single most expensive thing I've ever owned.  Is it worth the price I wonder...it's called the Marta and its a diaper bag


 
Keep it!  If I had known about this bag when I was pregnant, I probably would have bought it myself. And even when you no longer need a diaper bag, this will still make a great overnight bag!


----------



## fantabulous

Jolin8 said:


> View attachment 2562014
> 
> 
> My favourite Burberry bag! I love how stylish and durable it is &#128525;


Love your bag!


----------



## fantabulous

I actually just purchased a red burberry bag just for dancing!  I'll see if I could take a photo of it and then post it.


----------



## fantabulous

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 2531458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531465
> 
> 
> My 4 very special Burberry bags.


Love the black one!


----------



## Bromley

My current Burberry collection. Nothing fancy, but I like it!  I bought the bag over 6 years ago I believe, but it's still on of my favorites.


----------



## Sudgers

@Sunnydqt. How about rate of your set? I want to buy for my wife


----------



## mauy

the bag color is nice


----------



## grace15

3rdTimeMom said:


> Hello, this is my first post.  I found this blog cause I was looking for opinions/advice/info on whether or not I should keep this bag I received as a gift.  I'm not a big purse person and this is the single most expensive thing I've ever owned.  Is it worth the price I wonder...it's called the Marta and its a diaper bag


The bag looks nice!!


----------



## Ellochka_L

Royalbohemian said:


> View attachment 2531458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531465
> 
> 
> My 4 very special Burberry bags.


WOW! These are nice colors! Jealous!


----------



## kennethwagner

wow i like very much....

dui lawyer san diego


----------



## saintgermain

love!


----------



## tigresspurse

My small Burberry collection: belt, haymarket clutch and wallett, Prorsum clutch, camel check scarf and Blazer.


----------



## rgbarrera

tigresspurse said:


> My small Burberry collection: belt, haymarket clutch and wallett, Prorsum clutch, camel check scarf and Blazer.


 I LOVE your collection! Small but just the right timeless pieces, and the Prorsum clutch is absolutley beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## rgbarrera

3rdTimeMom said:


> Hello, this is my first post.  I found this blog cause I was looking for opinions/advice/info on whether or not I should keep this bag I received as a gift.  I'm not a big purse person and this is the single most expensive thing I've ever owned.  Is it worth the price I wonder...it's called the Marta and its a diaper bag


 
Definatley keep, I have a similair Burberry and I just love the brown tone of the leather. I am constantly getting compliments from strangers. Congrats on a beautiful bag.


----------



## Bromley

tigresspurse said:


> My small Burberry collection: belt, haymarket clutch and wallett, Prorsum clutch, camel check scarf and Blazer.


 

Gorgeous collection! I love the clutch with the blazer, so fancy!


----------



## rgbarrera

Just a few items but I love them sooo much  Hopefully this summer I can add a Haymarket or maybe a black bag.
-House Check Bridle Gosford Med Hobo
-Vintage House Check sling
-Giant check wool scarf
-sliced check wool/cashmere scarf


----------



## tigresspurse

rgbarrera said:


> I LOVE your collection! Small but just the right timeless pieces, and the Prorsum clutch is absolutley beautiful. Congrats!




Thank you @rgbarrera


----------



## tigresspurse

Bromley said:


> Gorgeous collection! I love the clutch with the blazer, so fancy!




Thanks so much, I am happy you guys like my small collection


----------



## Venessa84

rgbarrera said:


> Just a few items but I love them sooo much  Hopefully this summer I can add a Haymarket or maybe a black bag.
> -House Check Bridle Gosford Med Hobo
> -Vintage House Check sling
> -Giant check wool scarf
> -sliced check wool/cashmere scarf


I love this bag...House Check Bridle Gosford Med Hobo


----------



## fantabulous

tigresspurse said:


> My small Burberry collection: belt, haymarket clutch and wallett, Prorsum clutch, camel check scarf and Blazer.


Love the clutch!


----------



## amn3

tigresspurse said:


> My small Burberry collection: belt, haymarket clutch and wallett, Prorsum clutch, camel check scarf and Blazer.


Very chic! Love the clutch!


----------



## amn3

rgbarrera said:


> Just a few items but I love them sooo much  Hopefully this summer I can add a Haymarket or maybe a black bag.
> -House Check Bridle Gosford Med Hobo
> -Vintage House Check sling
> -Giant check wool scarf
> -sliced check wool/cashmere scarf


Great collection...Love the Hobo!


----------



## lis080

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Hey y'all look what came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513730


beautiful


----------



## fantabulous

I love my Burberry bags!


----------



## ayurin

Sweetheart0424 said:


> Hey y'all look what came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513730



They are adorable! Saw them online a few days ago and gonna try them on tomorrow  Good to know that they're comfy


----------



## ayurin

tigresspurse said:


> My small Burberry collection: belt, haymarket clutch and wallett, Prorsum clutch, camel check scarf and Blazer.



Love your style! Very simple and chic


----------



## designer1

My entire collection !


----------



## fendifemale

Love this pic. Nice shirt!


----------



## RobbStark

nice collection!! loved it


----------



## aegisshi

Ms. Willenmore.. my first ever premier designer bag!


----------



## Venessa84

aegisshi said:


> View attachment 2627517
> 
> 
> Ms. Willenmore.. my first ever premier designer bag!


What a cute bear and it matches perfect with the beautiful bag!


----------



## aegisshi

Venessa84 said:


> What a cute bear and it matches perfect with the beautiful bag!




Thank you!! 

I would LOVE to have a Burberry coat of my own but alas, they do not fit my body type whatsoever. So I figured if I can't have one, having a bear that does makes me feel better


----------



## fendifemale

Peterpeaaa said:


> Don't have much Burberry. But have to have at least one iconic piece.


Sorry Peter I'm trying to compliment you. Lol. Don't know what went wrong. Great shirt.


----------



## Esquared72

My favorite wallet - my patent continental in Mole Grey. Hope to someday get a Burberry bag to keep it company!


----------



## GemsBerry

Nice additions everyone!
Here's my latest - Burberry Minford Portrait tote. I had to hunt for her and got a deal in Nordstrom. Had to have those Cole Haan flats too


----------



## Esquared72

GemsBerry said:


> Nice additions everyone!
> 
> Here's my latest - Burberry Minford Portrait tote. I had to hunt for her and got a deal in Nordstrom. Had to have those Cole Haan flats too




Congrats - the leather looks amazing!


----------



## GemsBerry

eehlers said:


> Congrats - the leather looks amazing!



Thank you *Eehlers*, I loved that all leather Burberry. 
You wallet looks so neat, you are like super organized!


----------



## Esquared72

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you *Eehlers*, I loved that all leather Burberry.
> 
> You wallet looks so neat, you are like super organized!




It's the wallet that's organized...not me - LOL! A place for everything and everything in its place. - that's why I love it so!


----------



## sophe

girls,deed your help,Should I keep them?


----------



## sophe

.


----------



## sophe

should I....?


----------



## rgbarrera

sophe said:


> girls,deed your help,Should I keep them?




Those are stunning! I guess it would depend on how much you paid for them and how often you would wear them. If I felt I got a good deal I would definitely keep.


&#128041;"...wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for Paris is a moveable feast." E.H.&#128041;


----------



## klb881989

I'm trying to post to authenticate a Burberry sweater but when I try on that thread it says its closed. Can anyone help me figure out where to post that will work?


----------



## heytanya

I got this at the Bicester Village Burberry outlet at an amazing price! It's my first Burberry bag.


----------



## archie21

Here is my small collection of Burberry


----------



## Venessa84

heytanya said:


> I got this at the Bicester Village Burberry outlet at an amazing price! It's my first Burberry bag.
> 
> View attachment 2633337


Beautiful bag!!  Love the studs!


----------



## Venessa84

archie21 said:


> Here is my small collection of Burberry


Nice collection!!


----------



## Naga

sophe said:


> girls,deed your help,Should I keep them?


Its so beautifull.. Love it.. You should keep it..


----------



## Naga

heytanya said:


> I got this at the Bicester Village Burberry outlet at an amazing price! It's my first Burberry bag.
> 
> View attachment 2633337



love your bag.. So cool..!!


----------



## Naga

archie21 said:


> Here is my small collection of Burberry



Woww you already have some.. I love your red bag.. Wish i will have it someday..


----------



## Naga

This is my first and only burberry.. love it especially because the long strapt..

https://flic.kr/p/nAjVbv

Sorry, since this is my first time upload photo here, i dont know why the photo doesnt show up, but only the link.. anyone can help..?


----------



## tigresspurse

heytanya said:


> I got this at the Bicester Village Burberry outlet at an amazing price! It's my first Burberry bag.
> 
> View attachment 2633337



Wow, congratulations, what a beautiful bag!!


----------



## tigresspurse

archie21 said:


> Here is my small collection of Burberry



Very nce collection. I love the small check bag


----------



## Venessa84

Naga said:


> This is my first and only burberry.. love it especially because the long strapt..
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nAjVbv
> 
> Sorry, since this is my first time upload photo here, i dont know why the photo doesnt show up, but only the link.. anyone can help..?


Cute bag! And the long strap definitely comes in handy. 

You need to click on go advanced and then manage attachments to upload a pic


----------



## michimichi

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## LoeweLee

My 1st pair of burberry shoes.&#128522;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LoeweLee said:


> My 1st pair of burberry shoes.&#128522;




Those are so pretty!


----------



## LoeweLee

My 2nd pair of burberry shoes.


----------



## Adr

LoeweLee said:


> My 2nd pair of burberry shoes.



*Love *these! All the gold details in this Prorsum collection were stunning.


----------



## humybagcrazy

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Burberr.../prod168960365/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like
I wAnt to get this one   any reviews yet?


----------



## Joelle55

I am not really into bucket bags, I hate digging around for my things. Bu this is really nice looking.


----------



## humybagcrazy

Yeah same here ! I'm not into bucket bags b ut this baby is gorgeous debating between these two[[/QUOTE]


----------



## humybagcrazy

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Burberr...skuBLACK&ecid=NMALRHy3bqNL2jtQ&CS_003=5630585

What do u  guys suggest


----------



## humybagcrazy

neimanmarcus.com/Jimmy-Choo-Anna-Studded-Leather-Tote-Bag-Black/prod167930050/p.prod?ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=prod167930050skuBLACK&ecid=NMALRHy3bqNL2jtQ&CS_003=5630585


----------



## Venessa84

humybagcrazy said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Burberr...skuBLACK&ecid=NMALRHy3bqNL2jtQ&CS_003=5630585
> 
> What do u  guys suggest


If you're asking if we like it, the answer is yes.  Definitely not the typical Burberry you see all the time.  Style and combination of material really work together!


----------



## SummerMango

Here is my first ever Burberry Handbag - Burberry SM Hepburn in Red Claret. I absolutely love the lambskin. My then fiancé now husband bought it for Christmas last year &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

SummerMango said:


> Here is my first ever Burberry Handbag - Burberry SM Hepburn in Red Claret. I absolutely love the lambskin. My then fiancé now husband bought it for Christmas last year &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687175




Great choice!  It's beautiful.


----------



## SummerMango

Buckeyemommy said:


> Great choice!  It's beautiful.




Thank you so very much &#128150;&#128591;


----------



## beadharmony

My second Burberry tote, from its fall collection and one of my fave shoes.


----------



## SummerMango

beadharmony said:


> My second Burberry tote, from its fall collection and one of my fave shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2689901
> View attachment 2689902
> View attachment 2689903




Absolutely gorgeous&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

My mini Haymarket collection...Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Apelila said:


> My mini Haymarket collection...Thank you for letting me share




Love the flats!


----------



## Apelila

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love the flats!


Thank you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Insearchfor1 said:


> I got my NEW Burberry Brown Creamy Handbag, It's so amazing... Nicely made Handbag! I will buy some more... I would recommend all to check the shop and you would love to take one for you )) My pinky friends who are always using a branded bags, they love it very much that's truly a dream collection. I got this for 180 with discount... no sending charge Wow!!!!! Burberry Brown Cream Handbag
> 
> bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1515/4007/89/burberry_bag3.jpg
> 
> WOOOO I love it very much!!! ) thanks to them..




Beautiful find and great price!  Congrats!


----------



## melroseco2000

beadharmony said:


> My second Burberry tote, from its fall collection and one of my fave shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2689901
> View attachment 2689902
> View attachment 2689903




Absolutely gorgeous on both accounts.  I'm lusting after the large banner tote but it's so hard to find in that size!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vda

Hi everyone all the Burberry lovers   These are the only items I own not including clothing items.


----------



## ScottyGal

My three Burberry items:

- The flats I bought a few years ago after getting a new job
- The scarf I bought years ago while on holiday in NYC
- The cardigan i especially love, as the cuff detailing is subtlety brilliant, not to mention the maroon/red shade is one of my favourites (looks great with my red Gucci bag!)


----------



## LexielLoveee

My new baby's I got today


----------



## Miss89

LexielLoveee said:


> My new baby's I got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700689



oh,i love that model


----------



## ralphie1

Thanks to terite for checking the authenticity on this - I was able to pick this beauty up!!   So happy....she's vintage and beautiful.


----------



## Mariiasz

These are my few Burberry pieces


----------



## myken

My very new Burberry collection, everything bought in August: 

My porsum trench coat, I have forgotten the model name.






I have two cashmere scarves, one in camel and one in blue (don't know if the color has another name)






My Burberry Brit shirt:






And finally my Burberry belt:


----------



## Buckeyemommy

myken said:


> My very new Burberry collection, everything bought in August:
> 
> My porsum trench coat, I have forgotten the model name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cashmere scarves, one in camel and one in blue (don't know if the color has another name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Burberry Brit shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my Burberry belt:




Very nice collection!  Congrats.


----------



## ralphie1

Mariiasz said:


> These are my few Burberry pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721647
> 
> View attachment 2721648
> 
> View attachment 2721649
> 
> View attachment 2721650


Beautiful handbags!


----------



## Schrodinger

Wearing:
- Burberry London Patent Leather Sleeve Trench Coat
- Burberry Knee High Platform Boots
- Burberry Prorsum Nevinson Tonal Bowling Bag


----------



## platesndates

A little treat to myself this summer for my birthday. I'm on this total red kick right now &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## ralphie1

platesndates said:


> A little treat to myself this summer for my birthday. I'm on this total red kick right now &#55357;&#56860;


That cuff is to die for!!!!


----------



## platesndates

ralphie1 said:


> That cuff is to die for!!!!



I love it but it's also super heavy!  would be good as a self defense weapon in any case haha


----------



## klau1983

platesndates said:


> A little treat to myself this summer for my birthday. I'm on this total red kick right now &#55357;&#56860;




Lovely pieces !


----------



## klau1983

I know it's a little out of trend, but it's a classic item from burberrys collection. A staple. My favourite at the moment.


----------



## Venessa84

platesndates said:


> A little treat to myself this summer for my birthday. I'm on this total red kick right now &#55357;&#56860;


I'm really loving all these pieces right.  I'm totally feeling cuffs right now and this one is amazing!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## mattjim

Chico said:


> I think they are both very cute Sunnydqt. But i cant enlarge the photo


I try to zoom in, think clearly look at them, you know they are so beautiful.


----------



## hillaryhath

Men's Salford messenger... its a little too long on me but I love it!





Prorsum Samspson





Bridle Dutton





I forgot what these are called but they're still available in stores





Quilted headband


----------



## lum709

klau1983 said:


> I know it's a little out of trend, but it's a classic item from burberrys collection. A staple. My favourite at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747259
> View attachment 2747262



i still love it


----------



## Venessa84

Great collection! Still love the bridle dutton...one of my favorite bags


----------



## ab1980

Hello everyone here are the Burberry items I currently own - my shoes and my bag. I bought them both in the sale and I love them. The bag is great because it holds so much and the material is great because it doesn't show up any marks or blemishes!


----------



## ab1980

beadharmony said:


> My second Burberry tote, from its fall collection and one of my fave shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2689901
> View attachment 2689902
> View attachment 2689903


I love your bag!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ab1980 said:


> Hello everyone here are the Burberry items I currently own - my shoes and my bag. I bought them both in the sale and I love them. The bag is great because it holds so much and the material is great because it doesn't show up any marks or blemishes!




Love them both!  Are the shoes comfy?  Would love a pair.


----------



## bakeacookie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love them both!  Are the shoes comfy?  Would love a pair.




Not the OP but I have them too. They are comfy, except for the scrunchy part which digs into my heel a bit. So I put those curved heel pads on them and they're perfect.


----------



## tiffany089

My first and only Burberry piece and I love it! The color and size I wanted was sold out everywhere, but they had two left at the flagship store in NY, so I had them ship it out to me in Texas. I just got it yesterday and I'm eager to take it out for a spin this fall.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tiffany089 said:


> My first and only Burberry piece and I love it! The color and size I wanted was sold out everywhere, but they had two left at the flagship store in NY, so I had them ship it out to me in Texas. I just got it yesterday and I'm eager to take it out for a spin this fall.




Oh I love it. Enjoy!


----------



## ab1980

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love them both!  Are the shoes comfy?  Would love a pair.


I find the shoes quite comfy after an original period of adapting (I got some blisters first of all because I rarely wear pumps) so the back dug in a bit but when my skin got used to it they are absolutely fine


----------



## ScottyGal

tiffany089 said:


> My first and only Burberry piece and I love it! The color and size I wanted was sold out everywhere, but they had two left at the flagship store in NY, so I had them ship it out to me in Texas. I just got it yesterday and I'm eager to take it out for a spin this fall.



Such a cute little bag!


----------



## accurls

Here's me with my Burberry Brit Haymarket Check Tote in Beige


----------



## forever.elise

Wool pea coat- Burberry
Scarf- Burberry
Polo- Burberry
Skirt- Burberry
Wrap belt- Burberry
Handbag- Burberry 

My boots are made by Born.

&#128522;


----------



## Ivan4

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2776482
> 
> View attachment 2776483
> 
> View attachment 2776484
> 
> 
> Wool pea coat- Burberry
> Scarf- Burberry
> Polo- Burberry
> Skirt- Burberry
> Wrap belt- Burberry
> Handbag- Burberry
> 
> My boots are made by Born.
> 
> &#128522;


GORGEOUS bag! What's the style? WANT WANT WANT WANT IT!


----------



## forever.elise

Ivan4 said:


> GORGEOUS bag! What's the style? WANT WANT WANT WANT IT!




It's actually from the 2009 Mega Check collection, I can't remember the exact name, but it's a hobo! Thank you!!! &#128536;


----------



## elisian

Tiffany, I want your bag. O.O Will... restrain... self...


----------



## tiffany089

elisian said:


> Tiffany, I want your bag. O.O Will... restrain... self...



i wish i could have restrained myself! i just didn't have anything like it. all my bags are either black or some other color.


----------



## xxbagsxx

My beautiful trench, the photo doesn't do it justice but it has leather epaulettes, a leather zip and is in the classic trench colour, this was my first trench and my second favourite. Will find the rest and upload them too


----------



## elisian

@tiffany- Virtually everything I own and have in rotation is brown.  Including my "no name" calf leather Pliage-ish tote handgun by a small leather shop when I lived in Ethiopia... even that has brown edging in it!

@xbags -- what a beautiful trench!!  I have a trench style cashmere-wool coat but I haven't yet felt up to springing for a lightweight trench. Seeing you in it reminds me how much I want one... haha.


----------



## xxbagsxx

My black London trench, bought two weeks ago and I have yet to use it but when I do I'll take some photos and upload them. Sorry for bad quality of photos


----------



## forever.elise

Scarf- Burberry
Top- Burberry
Kilt- Burberry
Handbag- Louis Vuitton
Watch- Michael Kors
Sunglasses- Ray-Ban


----------



## elisian

wow. from one Elise to another, let me say... you are so, so blinged-out in those pics it's nuts. I bow down.


----------



## forever.elise

elisian said:


> wow. from one Elise to another, let me say... you are so, so blinged-out in those pics it's nuts. I bow down.




lol, don't bow, let's hold hands&#128109; We can be "E squared!"


----------



## forever.elise

Jean dress- Burberry
Polo- Burberry
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Aynee

hi ll regent nova tote with beauty charm.


----------



## IconicDetails

Hi all!

I am new to this forum but I hope you can help me ideantify my jacket/coat from Burberry. I do not know the name of the model but maybe any of you do?  

Thank you! 

XoXo Johanna


----------



## Nordic princess

Omg all of these are gorgeus


----------



## ab1980

xxbagsxx said:


> My black London trench, bought two weeks ago and I have yet to use it but when I do I'll take some photos and upload them. Sorry for bad quality of photos




Love the trench! I have a black burberry trench also and I think it may have been the best thing I've ever bought, a must for British weather!!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## imaredhead

Love this bag!!! Thinking about making it my 1st burberry purchase but wanted to know what u thought about the quality of this bag thx in advance!


----------



## imaredhead

beadharmony said:


> My second Burberry tote, from its fall collection and one of my fave shoes.
> 
> View attachment 2689901
> View attachment 2689902
> View attachment 2689903




Love this bag!!! Thinking about making it my 1st burberry purchase but wanted to know what u thought about the quality of this bag thx in advance!


----------



## uhpharm01

tiffany089 said:


> My first and only Burberry piece and I love it! The color and size I wanted was sold out everywhere, but they had two left at the flagship store in NY, so I had them ship it out to me in Texas. I just got it yesterday and I'm eager to take it out for a spin this fall.



Nice purse. What is the style name of this purse ?

Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

bakeacookie said:


> Not the OP but I have them too. They are comfy, except for the scrunchy part which digs into my heel a bit. So I put those curved heel pads on them and they're perfect.



What does OP mean?  I'm thinking about getting a pair. 
Thank you.


----------



## bakeacookie

uhpharm01 said:


> What does OP mean?  I'm thinking about getting a pair.
> 
> Thank you.




OP= original poster. 

I like these flats. I just added a cushion to help me break in the back and they're comfy.


----------



## uhpharm01

bakeacookie said:


> OP= original poster.
> 
> I like these flats. I just added a cushion to help me break in the back and they're comfy.


That's good to know that they are comfy. I have a pair of Tory burch they hurt my feet. I need a different pair of flats.


----------



## uhpharm01

LoeweLee said:


> My 1st pair of burberry shoes.&#128522;



Cute!!


----------



## tiffany089

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice purse. What is the style name of this purse ?
> 
> Thank you



http://us.burberry.com/the-small-alchester-in-leather-p39259071 here's a link from their us online store


----------



## uhpharm01

tiffany089 said:


> http://us.burberry.com/the-small-alchester-in-leather-p39259071 here's a link from their us online store



Thanks. Love the check in the inside of this purse.


----------



## chocochip

My one and only, woodbury


----------



## beadharmony

imaredhead said:


> Love this bag!!! Thinking about making it my 1st burberry purchase but wanted to know what u thought about the quality of this bag thx in advance!


I am not a fan of the canvas,check Burberry which is why I bought this bag. I love this bag, leather is so soft but hardy. And very roomy and well designed. I want a bag that has compartments so my stuff don't end up jumbled inside so this bag is perfect.I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## uhpharm01

Burberry shoes. I think I need a pair. Just one pair. &#128515;


----------



## robert5050

chocochip said:


> My one and only, woodbury



Looks pretty nice!


----------



## ScottyGal

New coat!


----------



## ScottyGal

Side by side, my two trenches


----------



## Buckeyemommy

_Lee said:


> New coat!




Love!  Very classic.


----------



## QueenOfReal

My new boots! These will def keep me warm this winter :


----------



## ScottyGal

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love!  Very classic.



Thanks


----------



## diamondigrl1

Burberry my Fav my Rain Boots oldies but goodies!


	

		
			
		

		
	
![
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2822912[/ATTACH]


----------



## toughcookee

This is just a small recent purchase. I had bought a small bag and as I have always thought Burberry makes the best wallets, i decided to look for a short wallet from Burberry. Ordered it online and I collected it from the Burberry store at KLCC. Current love cos it is just gorgeous.


----------



## dotty8

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2786420
> 
> View attachment 2786421
> 
> Jean dress- Burberry
> Polo- Burberry
> &#10084;&#65039;



Cute outfit


----------



## Venessa84

toughcookee said:


> This is just a small recent purchase. I had bought a small bag and as I have always thought Burberry makes the best wallets, i decided to look for a short wallet from Burberry. Ordered it online and I collected it from the Burberry store at KLCC. Current love cos it is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 2832224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832225


I really like this!! The classic Burberry print with that color is just so pretty!!


----------



## bunnyboop09

toughcookee said:


> This is just a small recent purchase. I had bought a small bag and as I have always thought Burberry makes the best wallets, i decided to look for a short wallet from Burberry. Ordered it online and I collected it from the Burberry store at KLCC. Current love cos it is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 2832224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832225




Wow very pretty!


----------



## darkskinee

Here is something a bit different but def my style, hunted the vest for a long time. it's one of my grails even if it weighs like 5 lbs


----------



## tiffany089

darkskinee said:


> Here is something a bit different but def my style, hunted the vest for a long time. it's one of my grails even if it weighs like 5 lbs



that's awesome!


----------



## Djschoen7

my first Burberry


----------



## vangiepuff

My xmas presents  cashmere trench check scarf and finsbridge coat in black.


----------



## vangiepuff

Coat


----------



## vangiepuff

Current collection


----------



## vangiepuff

Cashmere earmuffs and vintage wool scarf


----------



## daisygrl

My scarf and sneakers. Freezing in CA.


----------



## Misstake7198

darkskinee said:


> Here is something a bit different but def my style, hunted the vest for a long time. it's one of my grails even if it weighs like 5 lbs


awesome!


----------



## Misstake7198

Djschoen7 said:


> my first Burberry


Beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## Misstake7198

daisygrl said:


> My scarf and sneakers. Freezing in CA.
> View attachment 2848570


Great outfit!


----------



## Misstake7198

vangiepuff said:


> Coat


That is some Burberry haul!


----------



## roy40

I just got my Burberry classic trench shortened! &#127881;&#128516;

The tailor did fantastic job!

This coat has been through QUITE a lot! I used to weight over 350 pounds, and when I initially purchased it, it could BARELY close.

I've lost 150 pounds since - so last summer I had the sides and back taken-in and belt shortened. I decided to have it shortened for fashion reasons, haha.

It goes to show that quality is WORTH it!


----------



## tiffany089

roy40 said:


> I just got my Burberry classic trench shortened! &#127881;&#128516;
> 
> The tailor did fantastic job!
> 
> This coat has been through QUITE a lot! I used to weight over 350 pounds, and when I initially purchased it, it could BARELY close.
> 
> I've lost 150 pounds since - so last summer I had the sides and back taken-in and belt shortened. I decided to have it shortened for fashion reasons, haha.
> 
> It goes to show that quality is WORTH it!
> 
> View attachment 2848742



congrats on the weight loss. you look great!


----------



## candysheree

roy40 said:


> I just got my Burberry classic trench shortened! &#127881;&#128516;
> 
> The tailor did fantastic job!
> 
> This coat has been through QUITE a lot! I used to weight over 350 pounds, and when I initially purchased it, it could BARELY close.
> 
> I've lost 150 pounds since - so last summer I had the sides and back taken-in and belt shortened. I decided to have it shortened for fashion reasons, haha.
> 
> It goes to show that quality is WORTH it!
> 
> View attachment 2848742




Congrats !


----------



## roy40

tiffany089 said:


> congrats on the weight loss. you look great!







candysheree said:


> Congrats !




Thanks guys!! &#128516;


----------



## LvoemyLV

Hi. Sorry to ask on this thread, but there is no chat thread. Does Burberry do hot stamping of initials or any type of monogramming in their stores? I am new to Burberry and anxiously waiting to drive to a store over the weekend to make my first purchase.


----------



## Venessa84

LvoemyLV said:


> Hi. Sorry to ask on this thread, but there is no chat thread. Does Burberry do hot stamping of initials or any type of monogramming in their stores? I am new to Burberry and anxiously waiting to drive to a store over the weekend to make my first purchase.


None of the Burberry stores I've gone to do hot stamping...I wish so I could get my passport done.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Thanks! I wish they would, too. I am typically an LV girl and love that feature.


----------



## vangiepuff

Misstake7198 said:


> That is some Burberry haul!


Thanks


----------



## vangiepuff

LvoemyLV said:


> Hi. Sorry to ask on this thread, but there is no chat thread. Does Burberry do hot stamping of initials or any type of monogramming in their stores? I am new to Burberry and anxiously waiting to drive to a store over the weekend to make my first purchase.


Just their cashmere scarves.


----------



## vangiepuff

Used my new scarf for the first time


----------



## vangiepuff

Oops wrong place


----------



## Apelila

Here is my Haymarket family


----------



## designer1

Mad for plaid...


----------



## cloehaveshame

My little collection


----------



## hollyloves2shop

Got my first Burberry handbag, took a picture before use. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I love the red!


----------



## hollyloves2shop

And this is my first Burberry purchase!


----------



## Venessa84

hollyloves2shop said:


> Got my first Burberry handbag, took a picture before use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the red!


Now that is a gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## hollyloves2shop

Venessa84 said:


> Now that is a gorgeous shade of red!




Thanks for the complement!


----------



## emmanuelle01

Wow,that's so beautiful.I love burberry so much !!


----------



## kcarmona

Just scored this jacket at the outlet for $299! Original price is around $1300 or so. It's 100% wool and the sleeves are lambskin


----------



## bembeogunt

Very nice


----------



## bembeogunt

Amazing.... gorgeous jacket at fab price


----------



## qqjumbo

The jacket is so pretty and classic as well! Love it! Congratulations !


----------



## purseprincess32

Beautiful Burberry Jacket! Love it!


----------



## rowiebby

I love everything in your photo! Beautiful!


----------



## Nene1819

daisygrl said:


> My scarf and sneakers. Freezing in CA.
> View attachment 2848570




How's the sizing of your sneakers? How do they run?


----------



## daisygrl

Nene1819 said:


> How's the sizing of your sneakers? How do they run?




They run true to size. Very comfy.


----------



## lobonn

Djschoen7 said:


> my first Burberry


 That's a nice first burberry bag to own!


----------



## rowiebby

Got my first burberry bag and wallet! 
Burberry medium banner in black and the Porter Continental! 

So excited about these. Definitely in love.


----------



## MADD APPLES

I'm in love this bag is gorgeous


----------



## MADD APPLES

This is hot to death never seen this one before


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Ordered the Landmark scarves to frame 

Received the Seoul and NYC one, but the Beijing one is still sold out..


----------



## TAZxSPIN

1 more scarf, but this is one that I wear.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

TAZxSPIN said:


> 1 more scarf, but this is one that I wear.




Pretty!!  Love their scarves.


----------



## GemsBerry

TAZxSPIN said:


> Ordered the Landmark scarves to frame
> 
> Received the Seoul and NYC one, but the Beijing one is still sold out..



Very nice! pls post the picture when you frame them.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Buckeyemommy said:


> Pretty!!  Love their scarves.



Yes, love Burberry scarves!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

GemsBerry said:


> Very nice! pls post the picture when you frame them.



Will do!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

1 more scarf!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

TAZxSPIN said:


> 1 more scarf!




I love it!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Buckeyemommy said:


> I love it!&#9786;&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## my_my969

here are my favourites


----------



## Kute71

Pretty bags!


----------



## amiga226

wow, very nice bag! love the color too!


----------



## Apelila

Here is my entire Burberry collection so far


----------



## my_my969

Kute71 said:


> Pretty bags!


thanks


----------



## my_my969

amiga226 said:


> wow, very nice bag! love the color too!


Thnks


----------



## APRIL251

rowiebby said:


> Got my first burberry bag and wallet!
> Burberry medium banner in black and the Porter Continental!
> 
> So excited about these. Definitely in love.


Love this handbag&#128525;.  I've been debating this exact one myself enjoy and congrats!


----------



## guccissima

How do you like the banner? Is it light enough for work everyday? I have a checkered tote and it is very heavy!


----------



## likeCelineDior

*my first Burberry bag I bought in Italy 2011*
*




*


----------



## rowiebby

I don't know if it would be wise to use it every day because it isn't very light, but it is manageable. When I use it as a crossbody I find myself taking it off and holding it because it gets a little heavy for my shoulder. Mind you, I do not put much in this bag. Just my wallet, phone and maybe tissues.


----------



## doumanger

i just got my burberry brit today...
i hope this one is genuine
because i just bought from online ship in london


----------



## Mawar

likeCelineDior said:


> *my first Burberry bag I bought in Italy 2011*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Love your Burberry &#128525;, just the style I'm looking for. Went to their boutique the other day but I don't seem to find any nice ones for spring/summer.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi to all,

Just wanted to show my small but growing  old and new to me family


I used to be a louis vuitton addict,but started to grow  VERY fond of burberry within this year

Thanks for letting me share =)


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Apelila said:


> Here is my entire Burberry collection so far



 bag twins! love your collection,as always!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

doumanger said:


> i just got my burberry brit today...
> i hope this one is genuine
> because i just bought from online ship in london



Lovely trench! You should get it authenticated just to be sure


----------



## Apelila

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> bag twins! love your collection,as always!


Thanksyou have such nice collection as well


----------



## Apelila

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just wanted to show my small but growing  old and new to me family
> 
> 
> I used to be a louis vuitton addict,but started to grow  VERY fond of burberry within this year
> 
> Thanks for letting me share =)


Beautiful Collections, I was like that too with LV for couple of years..but my first love was Burberry and I ended up going back to Burberry and I believe this time more Burberry love they are such a good brand and such an amazing quality for a way better price


----------



## ADA293031

Love you collection


----------



## Venessa84

Apelila said:


> Here is my entire Burberry collection so far




Love it!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Apelila

Venessa84 said:


> Love it!  Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks Vanessa


----------



## littlemermaid7

Wowww... love of them


----------



## littlemermaid7

...I meant to say love ALL of them!!


----------



## littlemermaid7

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just wanted to show my small but growing  old and new to me family
> 
> 
> I used to be a louis vuitton addict,but started to grow  VERY fond of burberry within this year
> 
> Thanks for letting me share =)


Wonderful Collections!


----------



## littlemermaid7

Apelila said:


> Here is my Haymarket family


Love your Collections!!


----------



## Apelila

littlemermaid7 said:


> Love your Collections!!


Thank you


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

littlemermaid7 said:


> Wonderful Collections!





Sorry for the late response! Awww thank you so much!


----------



## forever.elise

My purple House Check kilt made in Scotland and my Haymarket rain boots for this dreary day![emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

The whole look! Plus my Burberry scarf!


----------



## purseprincess32

Great Wellies!


----------



## forever.elise

purseprincess32 said:


> Great Wellies!




Thank you! I'm loving using them this spring![emoji8]


----------



## LVLadyLover

Here are my two Burberry handbags, and my first and only Burberry pieces!  The first is the small canter in Military Red which I bought Jan 28th, 2015 during the end of the Burberry sale at my local Burberry Boutique. 

The second is a Burberry Crossbody purse in a gorgeous Cobalt Blue patent leather trim and strap, which I bought on my recent vacation to Vegas on March 6th, 2015! I can't wait to add more Burberry pieces to my collection during the next Burberry sale! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LVLadyLover said:


> Here are my two Burberry handbags, and my first and only Burberry pieces!  The first is the small canter in Military Red which I bought Jan 28th, 2015 during the end of the Burberry sale at my local Burberry Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a Burberry Crossbody purse in a gorgeous Cobalt Blue patent leather trim and strap, which I bought on my recent vacation to Vegas on March 6th, 2015! I can't wait to add more Burberry pieces to my collection during the next Burberry sale! Thanks for letting me share!




Great pieces to start your collection!


----------



## xhaiza

Apelila said:


> Here is my entire Burberry collection so far


love the flats!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2939636
> 
> My purple House Check kilt made in Scotland and my Haymarket rain boots for this dreary day![emoji299]&#65039;



Love the kilt's color!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Landscape collection complete for us!

Beijing and Shanghai came in!


----------



## SanelaChanela

My cashmere cape


----------



## Nene1819

LVLadyLover said:


> Here are my two Burberry handbags, and my first and only Burberry pieces!  The first is the small canter in Military Red which I bought Jan 28th, 2015 during the end of the Burberry sale at my local Burberry Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a Burberry Crossbody purse in a gorgeous Cobalt Blue patent leather trim and strap, which I bought on my recent vacation to Vegas on March 6th, 2015! I can't wait to add more Burberry pieces to my collection during the next Burberry sale! Thanks for letting me share!




How much was the small blue?


----------



## Bagloverholic

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Just wanted to show my small but growing  old and new to me family
> 
> 
> I used to be a louis vuitton addict,but started to grow  VERY fond of burberry within this year
> 
> Thanks for letting me share =)


Hi , I love your collection because it's not only bags but different Burberry items, keep it up 

I'm looking forward to collect more Burberry items too


----------



## Bagloverholic

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2939666
> View attachment 2939667
> 
> The whole look! Plus my Burberry scarf!


love your whole attire


----------



## Bagloverholic

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Here are my two lovely bags...


Hi , love your collection of Burberry bags it's so classy


----------



## Bagloverholic

cutiesmile said:


> Hi all, here's my Burberry collection.


love your Burberry collection


----------



## krissa

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2939666
> View attachment 2939667
> 
> The whole look! Plus my Burberry scarf!



I love this whole look!


----------



## krissa

I'm a newbie to Burberry, but I got a few great pieces at Nordstrom Rack this past week.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

krissa said:


> I'm a newbie to Burberry, but I got a few great pieces at Nordstrom Rack this past week.




Great finds. Love that coat. [emoji4]


----------



## fashion.fanatic

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2939666
> View attachment 2939667
> 
> The whole look! Plus my Burberry scarf!


Cool preppy style. Love how you mix burberry pattern with the damier ebene.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

My 1st Burberry London trench coat came in!
Too bad it was in the 80s today.. will I have to wait till fall to wear this?


----------



## Apelila

Grocery shopping with this cutie, Finally we have a sunshine here in Seattle so I took advantage with this super comfy and casual outfit


----------



## plmuch30

I like your outfit!!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Ok, this is my first time to attempt to post a picture on Purseblog, so I might have to play with it to get it right.

This is my collection but it's missing taller rain boots identical to the booties pictured. Also missing is my husband's black, wool trench. Then, I think the only other things missing are 2 long sleeve shirts and 2 sweaters. I hate to leave out the sweaters but I've already switched my short sleeves and I'm too lazy to go dig them out upstairs. LOL! 

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...5onRcW7oxLIw?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy_flash

Pictured is my black, mid thigh trench, my hip length khaki trench, red quilted and black quilted jackets, a wool Burberry plaid scarf, a red plaid silk scarf, gorgeous long, brown, leather boots that zip up the front, short brown leather boots, my super cute page boy hat, an adorable pleated short skirt, and my 2 bags.

I do a terrible job remembering the names of my things, so I can't tell you the names of my bags.


----------



## scraping_by

I think I'm a satchel kind of person.


----------



## vanilla rooibos

itsgood2beme said:


> okay, I have finally gotten around to taking images of my Burberry collection...so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a couple of other pieces, but I have to locate them - lost somehwere in my house - HA! HA!


I'm obsessed with those earmuffs.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

krissa said:


> I'm a newbie to Burberry, but I got a few great pieces at Nordstrom Rack this past week.



nice deal!!!!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Bagloverholic said:


> Hi , I love your collection because it's not only bags but different Burberry items, keep it up
> 
> I'm looking forward to collect more Burberry items too



aawww thank you so much! Sorry for the late response, as I am hardly on here. I am planning to add more pictures this afternoon as i have more lovely items to add. i am looking forward to see your collection!!


----------



## ronnie72

likeCelineDior said:


> *my first Burberry bag I bought in Italy 2011*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful Bag.


----------



## monsterabby

My first Burberry. Won't be my last.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Ok, now I've been on the forum in several subforums long enough to learn how to post a picture in the response.  

This is my collection. I really love the check of Burberry. It's always made me smile. 

Does anybody know the actual names of my 2 bags?


----------



## GemsBerry

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3007592
> 
> 
> Ok, now I've been on the forum in several subforums long enough to learn how to post a picture in the response.
> 
> This is my collection. I really love the check of Burberry. It's always made me smile.
> 
> Does anybody know the actual names of my 2 bags?



Great collection! one is called Buckled belt tote or something like this.


----------



## ayumiken

Sunnydqt said:


> I love Burberry even though I only own one bag and a pair of shoes. I think they are classy and Burberry never gets old. I'd like to see some of tPF members' collections here. Here's my small Burberry collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75858


Very nice classy collection you have


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Everyone has such a lovely Burberry collection!  When I buy designer stuff I tend to go with the small items; I guess it depends on my budget. But over time I start to get a small collection. Here's what I have so far of Burberry


----------



## jo10013

Finally found one that fits me well and in the color I like!


----------



## PujaW

I just got a bag and a coat. Love Burberry!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Love the coats ladies. 
Love that bag too; enjoy!


----------



## Apelila

So far here is my Collection


----------



## Apelila

And my Haymarket collection


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Apelila said:


> So far here is my Collection




Love the pop of color and especially those shoes!  [emoji7]


----------



## Apelila

Thank you I just got those from the website and they have more color selections[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## Bagloverholic

I think I'm ready for summer with this lovely shirt, love Burberry  x


----------



## 90046

so bummed
just received my first burberry.com order
check out the packaging
(the product itself seems to be fine, I'm just bummed that my big treat was shipped like this.  And I paid for shipping.  And I asked for gift wrap.  No box received, just a jacked up shopping bag!)


----------



## Dorf

TAZxSPIN said:


> My 1st Burberry London trench coat came in!
> Too bad it was in the 80s today.. will I have to wait till fall to wear this?


Ultra-classy coat! That blue color is stunning!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

90046 said:


> so bummed
> just received my first burberry.com order
> check out the packaging
> (the product itself seems to be fine, I'm just bummed that my big treat was shipped like this.  And I paid for shipping.  And I asked for gift wrap.  No box received, just a jacked up shopping bag!)




So sorry!  That is a bummer. I'd call and let them know. 

More importantly, what's inside?! [emoji1]


----------



## Demen

90046 said:


> so bummed
> just received my first burberry.com order
> check out the packaging
> (the product itself seems to be fine, I'm just bummed that my big treat was shipped like this.  And I paid for shipping.  And I asked for gift wrap.  No box received, just a jacked up shopping bag!)



Could you reveal your purchase


----------



## nadju6a

Hello everyone!

I don't know exactly where to ask a question regarding identification of the Burberry bag. It's an authentic item, purchased by me, I've decided to let it go, but unfortunately don't know where to find the model of it. Therefore asking for your expert help, in order to identify it. It has fabrics detachable shoulder strap, not on the photo, but if neede, I will make one.

Thank you!


----------



## whoisthat

at burberry sale 50%


----------



## HappyLVaddict

Nice!


----------



## Demen

My  new polo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Demen said:


> My  new polo




Cute!  How's the quality?  I've always wanted one but not sure how it would hold up over time.


----------



## Demen

Buckeyemommy said:


> Cute!  How's the quality?  I've always wanted one but not sure how it would hold up over time.



It's great so far, but it need to be dry  cleaned or hand washed , love it!


----------



## mashedpotato

Demen said:


> My  new polo


It's a lovely polo. I love the color it matches your skin tone. Beautiful and chic


----------



## new2bags007

monsterabby said:


> My first Burberry. Won't be my last.


its sooo awesome!  What's it style name? Thanks!


----------



## Demen

mashedpotato said:


> It's a lovely polo. I love the color it matches your skin tone. Beautiful and chic


 
thank you, dear ^^


----------



## monsterabby

new2bags007 said:


> its sooo awesome!  What's it style name? Thanks!



Lol I looked at the receipt and it said "Embossed check detail continental wallet in cadmium red"


----------



## barbie90

My wallet, smoke check continental. Been using it since 2012.


----------



## Jordyaddict

My first item from Burberry 

The Burberry house check wool large square scarf!!!

I love how I can change the look of the scarf around to pick up different colours. I think this might be the first of many


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Jordyaddict said:


> My first item from Burberry
> 
> 
> 
> The Burberry house check wool large square scarf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how I can change the look of the scarf around to pick up different colours. I think this might be the first of many




Very pretty!!  And addicting. [emoji6]

Congrats.


----------



## new2bags007

monsterabby said:


> Lol I looked at the receipt and it said "Embossed check detail continental wallet in cadmium red"


thanks!


----------



## barbie90

Nova Check Bowling Bag


----------



## PujaW

Jordyaddict said:


> My first item from Burberry
> 
> The Burberry house check wool large square scarf!!!
> 
> I love how I can change the look of the scarf around to pick up different colours. I think this might be the first of many


Lovely! Understated and chic.


----------



## Demen

barbie90 said:


> Nova Check Bowling Bag


 
It's nice, congrats!


----------



## barbie90

Demen said:


> It's nice, congrats!


Thanks, bought in on year 2011.


----------



## 90046

Where did you buy?
I'm surprised the lines/plaid/checks dont match up on the sides.


----------



## rgbarrera

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3007592
> 
> 
> Ok, now I've been on the forum in several subforums long enough to learn how to post a picture in the response.
> 
> This is my collection. I really love the check of Burberry. It's always made me smile.
> 
> Does anybody know the actual names of my 2 bags?




The one on the left is the Bridle House Check Small Gladstone Tote in dark tan. Great collection!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

I am not sure what my latest obsession is with headbands lately lol! just purchased these two new babies and my riding boots are making a cameo


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Jordyaddict said:


> My first item from Burberry
> 
> The Burberry house check wool large square scarf!!!
> 
> I love how I can change the look of the scarf around to pick up different colours. I think this might be the first of many



Congrats! This beautiful! I am over here sitting by my computer lusting your scarf LOL. You are now making me want to go purchase a scarf Enjoy your first but more likely NOT your last-it's addicting! haha


----------



## GeneralCounsel

Getting ready for autumn after a Burberry and Mulberrry shopping spree &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128522;


----------



## Nymphettamine

My first Burberry!!!!! 










Sorry the mess created by my dogs. I just got home yesterday and I was so excited I had to make pictures and not pick up after them. )))))))


----------



## GemsBerry

Nymphettamine said:


> My first Burberry!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the mess created by my dogs. I just got home yesterday and I was so excited I had to make pictures and not pick up after them. )))))))



Edgy look!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nymphettamine said:


> My first Burberry!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the mess created by my dogs. I just got home yesterday and I was so excited I had to make pictures and not pick up after them. )))))))




Stunning jacket!  [emoji176]


----------



## SylwiaL

My first Burberry bag! I have it, becouse T help me authenicate. Thanks once again!

http://[URL=http://s304.photobucket.com/user/SylwiaLa/media/1_zpsamavng91.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## debssx3

using this baby. Def my favorite!


----------



## ayumiken

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3091212
> View attachment 3091213
> 
> 
> using this baby. Def my favorite!


This is lovable. I like the design and color.  Very girly. Can carry more stuffs inside safely.


----------



## Nymphettamine

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3091212
> View attachment 3091213
> 
> 
> using this baby. Def my favorite!



Oh, I love this one!


----------



## sunshine074




----------



## sunshine074

sunshine074 said:


> View attachment 3113299




Love my Burberry!!


----------



## sunshine074




----------



## Buckeyemommy

sunshine074 said:


> View attachment 3113304
> View attachment 3113309




Nice collection!  [emoji176]


----------



## sunshine074

Buckeyemommy said:


> Nice collection!  [emoji176]




Thanks so much!!


----------



## Venessa84

sunshine074 said:


> View attachment 3113304
> View attachment 3113309


Loving all this check!


----------



## sunshine074

Thank you so much!!


----------



## daniperuci

Hi guys 
I'm really loving your bags.

I saw this at a outlet yesterday and i'm thinking in buying it.
What do you think?

PS: this would be my first burberry bag 

I don't know how to post pictures (it's my first post), the bag is ~Burberry Tote - Haymarket Knots Small Canterbury

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/burberry-tote-haymarket-knots-small-canterbury?ID=1003663 (I Know it's sold out at bloomingdales i saw it at an outlet)

Thanks


----------



## Buckeyemommy

daniperuci said:


> Hi guys
> I'm really loving your bags.
> 
> I saw this at a outlet yesterday and i'm thinking in buying it.
> What do you think?
> 
> PS: this would be my first burberry bag
> 
> I don't know how to post pictures (it's my first post), the bag is ~Burberry Tote - Haymarket Knots Small Canterbury
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/burberry-tote-haymarket-knots-small-canterbury?ID=1003663 (I Know it's sold out at bloomingdales i saw it at an outlet)
> 
> Thanks




I really like it!  I think it would make a great tote for your first Burberry. GLD!


----------



## daniperuci

Thank you so much !


----------



## DDRbaglove

Hi ladies! Adding my black leather tote. Had it for 9 months or so. Love it!


----------



## Nymphettamine

That is a great tote.


----------



## DDRbaglove

Nymphettamine said:


> That is a great tote.



Thanks nymphettamine! It's become a favorite


----------



## kmm53

beautiful!!


----------



## fendifemale

DDRbaglove said:


> View attachment 3126203
> View attachment 3126204
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Adding my black leather tote. Had it for 9 months or so. Love it!



Pretty!


----------



## DDRbaglove

Thank you!  It's become a favorite


----------



## diva1029

Love those flats beadharmony!


----------



## diva1029

I've been through this entire thread & all of you have such gorgeous pieces!  Here is my small collection of items. . . .


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

diva1029 said:


> I've been through this entire thread & all of you have such gorgeous pieces!  Here is my small collection of items. . . .



I so *LOVE* your versatile collection!! Lovely!!


----------



## diva1029

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I so *LOVE* your versatile collection!! Lovely!!



Thank you aqueeninbrklyn


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

sunshine074 said:


> View attachment 3113304
> View attachment 3113309


Great collection 

Rain-boots sisters


----------



## sunshine074

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Great collection
> 
> 
> 
> Rain-boots sisters




Thanks so much!![emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

SylwiaL said:


> My first Burberry bag! I have it, becouse T help me authenicate. Thanks once again!
> 
> http://[URL=http://s304.photobucket.com/user/SylwiaLa/media/1_zpsamavng91.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



That's a beautiful piece


----------



## diva1029

SylwiaL said:


> My first Burberry bag! I have it, becouse T help me authenicate. Thanks once again!
> 
> http://[URL=http://s304.photobucket...albums/nn181/SylwiaLa/1_zpsamavng91.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



This is absolutely GAWJ! Do you know  the name of this bag?


----------



## shaezie

Hello ladies. Here's mine. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q1dghp8k3zukjjo/20140707_224021.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Venessa84

shaezie said:


> Hello ladies. Here's mine.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q1dghp8k3zukjjo/20140707_224021.jpg?dl=0


Very cute!  Especially the yellow bag!! And you can never go wrong with Burberry rain boots.


----------



## shaezie

Thank you Venessa84. You're right especially here in London it rains a lot so the wellies are very useful. ^-^


----------



## Philwong

Did Burberry trench coats used to use this kind of liner?


----------



## htjytd

Does any one know if theres a matching bag in the fabric?


----------



## shaezie

I think this is an old burberry.


----------



## nkl811

Just got my first Burberry jacket!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

nkl811 said:


> Just got my first Burberry jacket!




Love it!  Nice classic. Congrats.


----------



## jtli202

decided to finally get a burberry trench. got the kensington.


----------



## dmsg76

diva1029 said:


> This is absolutely GAWJ! Do you know  the name of this bag?



After days of searching I found out that it is called Brogue...so beautiful!!! Hope this helps...I know I'll be keeping my eyes open for one now, it's gorgeous!

https://www.pinterest.com/search/pi...erm_meta[]=bag|typed&term_meta[]=brogue|typed


----------



## DDRbaglove

Beautiful bags!! I love the car coat and trench too!


----------



## nkl811

Love the trench too.:Maybe my next coat purchase.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Sale started today!  Got a couple pair of boots. My first Burberry shoes. Are they comfy?


----------



## cloee

Buckeyemommy said:


> Sale started today!  Got a couple pair of boots. My first Burberry shoes. Are they comfy?


most of the shoes I have are comfy. the boots are good.


----------



## gatorpooh

Finally got the Burberry scarf I have been wanting. I chose the silk/wool blend over the cashmere because I will get more use out of it here in HOT Florida!


----------



## DJSirena

Here's my first Burberry coat. The "Bowpark" as it's the only one I tried on at Nordstrom that would fit me. I still haven't removed that tag. It doesn't really bother me though. I tried not to include the rest of the living room in the pic. 



https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn....=340759d1173e695d378128ee87e3e9b8&oe=5717B8E5


----------



## terite

DJSirena said:


> Here's my first Burberry coat. The "Bowpark" as it's the only one I tried on at Nordstrom that would fit me. I still haven't removed that tag. It doesn't really bother me though. I tried not to include the rest of the living room in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn....=340759d1173e695d378128ee87e3e9b8&oe=5717B8E5



This tag looks good. I would like to see the INSIDE folded edge of that label - send a pic of that marking.
t


----------



## DJSirena

Here you are. =)

I had to edit the URLs as they wouldn't load the image. Facebook can be weird!

https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn....=6069609d7df677a729336267fa631c28&oe=57171A46


https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn....=988bdc508fa46b2a3917ab4ec68cf6b2&oe=56D43F05


----------



## DJSirena

I also have a bottle of Burberry Brit eau de toilette, which I'm not the most keen on. Everyone seems to like it loads, but me.


----------



## lee_dya

My burberry small banner, I think she is cute... What do you think?


----------



## dmsg76

I finally got to open the package I received the other day!  I recently bought a Small Embossed Orchard so my budget would only allow for this little beauty!  I love love love the colour combination!


----------



## terite

lee_dya said:


> My burberry small banner, I think she is cute... What do you think?


WOW - I LOVE that Burberry Banner with your Hermes scarf!!

Gorgeous!!


----------



## terite

dmsg76 said:


> I finally got to open the package I received the other day!  I recently bought a Small Embossed Orchard so my budget would only allow for this little beauty!  I love love love the colour combination!
> 
> View attachment 3216765
> 
> View attachment 3216766
> 
> View attachment 3216767
> 
> View attachment 3216768




LOVE IT - is it a map of the roads near Victoria Station? Or ?


----------



## dmsg76

terite said:


> LOVE IT - is it a map of the roads near Victoria Station? Or ?




Yes, it's called London Map Print Slim Silk Scarf, this one is the pistachio color. I liked the other color options too but this one was my favorite...I'm drawn to greens and blues.


----------



## lee_dya

terite said:


> WOW - I LOVE that Burberry Banner with your Hermes scarf!!
> 
> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## DJSirena

nkl811 said:


> Just got my first Burberry jacket!


I would love to wear that jacket, but yeh, not quite big enough.


----------



## meigui23

All these bags are perfect


----------



## Apelila

Here is my little treasure


----------



## terite

Apelila said:


> Here is my little treasure



OMG - Is the bear a keychain?

Send a photo of the adorable billfold open - is it just for a few cards? I LOVE the bow on the front.

Tell us about the bracelet and the ring?
t


----------



## Apelila

terite said:


> OMG - Is the bear a keychain?
> 
> Send a photo of the adorable billfold open - is it just for a few cards? I LOVE the bow on the front.
> 
> Tell us about the bracelet and the ring?
> t


Hello the Teddy bear thomas is New collection and the bifold wallet is couple years old has a id holder and 2card slots. The bracelet is from Pandora and the ring is from Tiffany&Co.


----------



## Venessa84

Apelila said:


> Here is my little treasure


You got the Teddy bear charm!  Love it!!


----------



## Apelila

Venessa84 said:


> You got the Teddy bear charm!  Love it!!


Yes I did and hubby got me the Prada Bear for Christmas I luv them&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Venessa84

Apelila said:


> Yes I did and hubby got me the Prada Bear for Christmas I luv them&#10084;&#65039;



That's awesome!!


----------



## sund

In 1856, Burberry brand is founded by 21-year old dressmaker Thomas Burberry.In 1901, the Equestrian Knight Burberry handbag trademark appeared for the first time accompanied by the Latin word Prorsum meaning forwards.This brand is always popular.
Last time i bought Burberry handbags in store:inshopss.co for my friend,it's a gift,she likes very much.


----------



## MaryLVLover

Hello

This is my only Burberry; received by my ex. Wanted to sell it but finally keep it. Very simple, comfortable, easy to pack all my thing Inside and not to heavy. 

euh How can I post my pic ?


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Sooooo... I have my "new" Burberry London black trench that I got for a Christmas present, which is my avatar (thanks, TheRealReal!!!) and I do have a vintage Burberrys silk shirt that I scored from Goodwill.

Because I was itching for a nice, simple winter shirt, I spotted this Burberry Brit burgundy shirt for less than $100. Thought it was a good price for my first actually new piece of Burberry apparel. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Burberry-Brit-Long-Check-Cuff-Short-Sleeve-Tee-Red-/prod184460199_cat57030758__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat57030758%2526pageSize%253D30%2526Nao%253D0%2526Ns%253DMAX_PROMO_PRICE%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod184460199&cmCat=product

Next up: over the next few years, I want a Heritage trench, a black quilted jacket, a cashmere scarf with the traditional plaid pattern, and a bag though I haven't really settled on which one.


----------



## lordguinny

lee_dya said:


> My burberry small banner, I think she is cute... What do you think?



I have been considering this model. Can you fit a decent amount inside?


----------



## lee_dya

lordguinny said:


> I have been considering this model. Can you fit a decent amount inside?


I think it's great size and can fit everything that I need.


----------



## applecidered

My newest purchase (red polo) with check design by buttons. 

My only other Burberry item is my trench coat.


----------



## frankchester

I'm new here. Was directed here when I purchased a purse from eBay. SO happy with it.

Burberry is my favourite designer for accessories. I have a monogrammed scarf, and I love their beauty range.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frankchester said:


> I'm new here. Was directed here when I purchased a purse from eBay. SO happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry is my favourite designer for accessories. I have a monogrammed scarf, and I love their beauty range.




Lovely!  Love the embossed leather.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Apelila said:


> Here is my little treasure



I LOVE all your Burberry Goodies! Congrats!


----------



## MaryLVLover

Hello 

I think I found why I could not post my pics mdrr ; thanks for your help and so this is my old Burberry


----------



## MaryLVLover

Here the interior


----------



## reddfoxx1

Well, since i haven't been to work due to inclement weather, I've been shopping online. I just ordered this: https://us.burberry.com/wool-cashmere-coat-with-detachable-shearling-collar-p39827251
and this: https://us.burberry.com/check-wool-cashmere-blanket-scarf-p39936471

I feel really bad, and I have buyer's remorse&#8230;but, I haven't cancelled the order.


----------



## Rikilove10

Purchased my first Burberry handbag last week. Found this beautiful Ashbury bag in a local designer consignment shop.  The picture doesn't do the bag justice. Looooove it!


----------



## terite

Very nice!

I love those second hand deals.
t


----------



## sophiespal

My first (but hopefully not my last) Burberry is this Burberry Brit dress I purchased from a premium consignment shop that is based in Montreal, Own the Couture.  I'm quite excited about it and looking forward to wearing it to work tomorrow. The dress still had tags on from Holt Renfrew.


----------



## terite

sophiespal said:


> My first (but hopefully not my last) Burberry is this Burberry Brit dress I purchased from a premium consignment shop that is based in Montreal, Own the Couture.  I'm quite excited about it and looking forward to wearing it to work tomorrow. The dress still had tags on from Holt Renfrew.




wow - that's a classic. You can wear that forever.

Excellent choice and lucky find!
t


----------



## GemsBerry

terite said:


> wow - that's a classic. You can wear that forever.
> 
> Excellent choice and lucky find!
> t



thank you, I agree!


----------



## GemsBerry

So here are my burgundy colored Marcies - med in Cocoa (without strap), small in Wild purple (with strap), crossbody in Plum.


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> So here are my burgundy colored Marcies - med in Cocoa (without strap), small in Wild purple (with strap), crossbody in Plum.



oops, wrong thread, sorry guys.


----------



## sarahrae1983

I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my new Burberry sycamore! My favourite by far!!


----------



## asiamigacz

Beautiful, I love Burberry


----------



## purseprincess32

Thank you for sharing your wonderful collections everyone! Cheers


----------



## BB8

My only two Burberry pieces. I still forever want the very classic, simple tan-colored trench, but that probably would be my final piece. I normally am not one to go for bags that scream designer logos, but when I saw this one it was just too pretty to pass up with its dainty center pleat. I also really love the fact that it has 2 large, secure zipped pockets rather than just one open-compartment tote (which btw is why I normally shy away from totes because I'm always wary of pick pockets and things falling out of my bag). I love my black trench, but it is is more of a dressy nylon material and so can't wear on a daily basis. Other than the fact that my bag gets pen marks really easily (& has one on the bottom, I have no idea how), I love my tiny set of Burberrys.


----------



## BB8

Ugh nevermind. I've tried several times to upload pics but I keep getting an error message. Sorry!


----------



## GemsBerry

I recently got this tassel for my Burberry Prorsum bag


----------



## BB8

BB8 said:


> My only two Burberry pieces. I still forever want the very classic, simple tan-colored trench, but that probably would be my final piece. I normally am not one to go for bags that scream designer logos, but when I saw this one it was just too pretty to pass up with its dainty center pleat. I also really love the fact that it has 2 large, secure zipped pockets rather than just one open-compartment tote (which btw is why I normally shy away from totes because I'm always wary of pick pockets and things falling out of my bag). I love my black trench, but it is is more of a dressy nylon material and so can't wear on a daily basis. Other than the fact that my bag gets pen marks really easily (& has one on the bottom, I have no idea how), I love my tiny set of Burberrys.



Yay! So I finally figured out how to attach pics. Kinda cumbersome to have to log on from my computer rather than do it from my phone, but anyway, here are the pics!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BB8 said:


> Yay! So I finally figured out how to attach pics. Kinda cumbersome to have to log on from my computer rather than do it from my phone, but anyway, here are the pics!




Gorgeous trench!!  Congrats. 

I'm able to post pics from my phone??  Hope you can figure it out.


----------



## BB8

Buckeyemommy said:


> Gorgeous trench!!  Congrats.
> 
> I'm able to post pics from my phone??  Hope you can figure it out.



Thanks Buckeyemommy! I'm new to this whole PF format, so I may just be missing something. I've messaged PF for help. It will make posting pics much more convenient.


----------



## bunnie159

my very small Burberry's family ))))))


----------



## Erynies

My first Burberry, bought it online a couple of days ago via Burberry site. It was on sale and I wanted a spring bag. It's the small Canterbury in Rose pink.
Was impressed and pleased with their packaging, I had read some bad posts about that and I really didn't want my bag to get to me in anything less than perfect condition.


----------



## terite

Erynies said:


> My first Burberry, bought it online a couple of days ago via Burberry site. It was on sale and I wanted a spring bag. It's the small Canterbury in Rose pink.
> Was impressed and pleased with their packaging, I had read some bad posts about that and I really didn't want my bag to get to me in anything less than perfect condition.




Wow - ready for spring!
t


----------



## rgbarrera

Erynies said:


> My first Burberry, bought it online a couple of days ago via Burberry site. It was on sale and I wanted a spring bag. It's the small Canterbury in Rose pink.
> Was impressed and pleased with their packaging, I had read some bad posts about that and I really didn't want my bag to get to me in anything less than perfect condition.




That's such a pretty color, congrats!


----------



## Erynies

Thank you so much Terite & Rgbarrera


----------



## gisselle226

sarahrae1983 said:


> View attachment 3247376
> View attachment 3247377
> View attachment 3247378
> 
> 
> 
> I [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my new Burberry sycamore! My favourite by far!!


Great bag!


----------



## gisselle226

Pretty bags


----------



## Rikilove10

bunnie159 said:


> my very small Burberry's family ))))))



Gorgeous bag and wallet! Nice!


----------



## bunnie159

thank you


----------



## NikkiOo

Burberry watches! Gold n silver.


----------



## NikkiOo

Love


----------



## ellisb

Hiya first ever post on here, love all of your collections absolutely gorgeous!! I'm a male but here is my collection, I also own a not pictured Burberry Prorsum 'A History of English Tailoring' t-shirt.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ellisb said:


> Hiya first ever post on here, love all of your collections absolutely gorgeous!! I'm a male but here is my collection, I also own a not pictured Burberry Prorsum 'A History of English Tailoring' t-shirt.
> 
> View attachment 3281044
> 
> View attachment 3281045




Welcome!  Beautiful collection - just love a BB trench. Classic.


----------



## ellisb

Buckeyemommy said:


> Welcome!  Beautiful collection - just love a BB trench. Classic.




Thank you!! Nothing better than a Burberry trench... Or a Burberry anything for that matter!!


----------



## applecidered

Here is a mod shot of my trench. For reference I opted to go one size larger (size 6 on me) to stay conservative if I wear layers.


----------



## alliegatorpie

applecidered said:


> Here is a mod shot of my trench. For reference I opted to go one size larger (size 6 on me) to stay conservative if I wear layers.


What style /fit is this black trench?


----------



## applecidered

alliegatorpie said:


> What style /fit is this black trench?


I'm not sure... I don't recall where I put the tag. If it helps, it's Brit and I got it at the outlet around 5 years ago.


----------



## kittykat626

bunnie159 said:


> my very small Burberry's family ))))))



LOVE! Especially love the navy blue! I've been thinking about getting the banner bag. What are your pros/cons to owning the bag?


----------



## bunnie159

Thank you,kittykat626... I am really in  love with this bag and size is OK for me because I am petite lady.  Navy blue  color fits most of my clothes and accessories..HW is gold also what I love more than silver..


----------



## iluvbichon

bunnie159 said:


> my very small Burberry's family ))))))


 
are you loving your small banner?  I have been looking at that bag for a while now.  Does it feel heavy when loaded with your things and is the strap a crossbody length strap.


----------



## bunnie159

yes,I love my cute...does not feel heavy with my stuff (wallet,cellphone,perfume,cosmetic things and ctr. )  and yes,the strap is a cross-body  length..


----------



## travelbags

BB8 said:


> Yay! So I finally figured out how to attach pics. Kinda cumbersome to have to log on from my computer rather than do it from my phone, but anyway, here are the pics!


 LOVELY!!
I still miss the nova check style!


----------



## BB8

travelbags said:


> LOVELY!!
> I still miss the nova check style!



Thank you @travelbags! &#9786;


----------



## Gravitsap

Erynies said:


> My first Burberry, bought it online a couple of days ago via Burberry site. It was on sale and I wanted a spring bag. It's the small Canterbury in Rose pink.
> Was impressed and pleased with their packaging, I had read some bad posts about that and I really didn't want my bag to get to me in anything less than perfect condition.


Wow, what a beauty! I personally think this is the best colour out them all


----------



## jennyle2

Irissy said:


> I only have one but I love it!  It was my first designer bag.
> 
> View attachment 76116


Love this Burberry bag !!


----------



## ipsum

Erynies said:


> My first Burberry, bought it online a couple of days ago via Burberry site. It was on sale and I wanted a spring bag. It's the small Canterbury in Rose pink.



Gorgeous bag. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the price on sale?


----------



## Erynies

Gravitsap said:


> Wow, what a beauty! I personally think this is the best colour out them all





ipsum said:


> Gorgeous bag. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the price on sale?




Thank you, ladies  It was E655 from E995.


----------



## ipsum

It's a quite amazing steal Erynies! Happy for your excellent purchase


----------



## Gravitsap

Erynies said:


> Thank you, ladies  It was E655 from E995.


 you are welcome  I think this color is called English rose, and it is not available any more  this bag now is in blue, black and grey if I remember correctly. But I would love to have it in this beautiful pink


----------



## Erynies

Gravitsap said:


> you are welcome  I think this color is called English rose, and it is not available any more  this bag now is in blue, black and grey if I remember correctly. But I would love to have it in this beautiful pink



 Checked the order, it is referred as rose pink. I like it in grey as well


----------



## Gravitsap

Erynies said:


> Checked the order, it is referred as rose pink. I like it in grey as well


No, the colour of your bag is so much better! I may wait till sale and get the bowling bag of a similar pink. Now I have checked and they call it antique rose. Such a stunner! I do find burberry more affordable then chanel and dior, and frankly I am in love with this brand.


----------



## GemsBerry

new bag from Nordstrom


----------



## Erynies

Gravitsap said:


> No, the colour of your bag is so much better! I may wait till sale and get the bowling bag of a similar pink. Now I have checked and they call it antique rose. Such a stunner! I do find burberry more affordable then chanel and dior, and frankly I am in love with this brand.



Well, I only have this one Burberry so I am not very familiar with the brand but the fact that it's so much more affordable than brands such as Chanel makes it easier for me to not be afraid carrying it as an everyday bag. I also really appreciate the fact that they actually have sales!!!yoohoo!!More bags for us 
However, having only recently acquired my first Chanel I am afraid there is no comparison in how luscious the leather of Chanel feels..




GemsBerry said:


> new bag from Nordstrom



Wear it in good health!!


----------



## ssommer

My new beauty  Medium Mildenhall' Crossbody Bag...


----------



## terite

ssommer said:


> My new beauty  Medium Mildenhall' Crossbody Bag...



Very nice - I love the color, the chain, the shape.
t


----------



## shadowplay

ssommer said:


> My new beauty  Medium Mildenhall' Crossbody Bag...




I love that color! I've been considering getting a Medium Mildenhall as well but haven't seen one in person so I can't decide. How do you like the leather?


----------



## 4purse

GemsBerry said:


> new bag from Nordstrom




Is that the Maidstone PM, what color is it? Any mod shots


----------



## GemsBerry

4purse said:


> Is that the Maidstone PM, what color is it? Any mod shots



Yes, it's Maidstone  in Clay green. I believe it was Norstrom exclusive color. 
I'll take mod shots in July when I go on vacay


----------



## 4purse

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, it's Maidstone  in Clay green. I believe it was Norstrom exclusive color.
> I'll take mod shots in July when I go on vacay




Thank you 

How are you liking the bag? Is it big enough for what you need to carry?

I've ordered the Red one and will have it in a few days. I tried in the PM and the bigger one which was huge!!!

It's such a pretty bag and that leather is gorgeous.

Enjoy


----------



## GemsBerry

4purse said:


> Thank you
> 
> How are you liking the bag? Is it big enough for what you need to carry?
> 
> I've ordered the Red one and will have it in a few days. I tried in the PM and the bigger one which was huge!!!
> 
> It's such a pretty bag and that leather is gorgeous.
> 
> Enjoy



I LOVE the bag. It's small size but it feels just right. You can play with 1) side buttons, 2) front zippers, 3) snap closure - to make it bigger. Leather is amazing! 
The bottom is wide enoigh, I can carry everything I need with the bag closed and even a book if I keep it open. The big size is too big and heavy for me. Small is cute and can be worn on the shoulder or even crossbody.
I love red BTW, it's in my Nordies cart already. Please post yours when you get it


----------



## 4purse

GemsBerry said:


> I LOVE the bag. It's small size but it feels just right. You can play with 1) side buttons, 2) front zippers, 3) snap closure - to make it bigger. Leather is amazing!
> The bottom is wide enoigh, I can carry everything I need with the bag closed and even a book if I keep it open. The big size is too big and heavy for me. Small is cute and can be worn on the shoulder or even crossbody.
> I love red BTW, it's in my Nordies cart already. Please post yours when you get it



My bag arrived and I love it in the Red color. This such a great bag, you're right it's smaller but big enough to hold everything you need and the leather is just GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> My bag arrived and I love it in the Red color. This such a great bag, you're right it's smaller but big enough to hold everything you need and the leather is just GORGEOUS!!!!




Sorry, I don't know why my pic is SO large


----------



## GemsBerry

4purse said:


> My bag arrived and I love it in the Red color. This such a great bag, you're right it's smaller but big enough to hold everything you need and the leather is just GORGEOUS!!!!



Looks great on you. Yes, that gained leather 
And another great thing is signature Burberry fabric on the sides. Yes, it makes it recognizable if it matters LOL but also it's so easy to pair with many colors - white, green/khaki, burgundy, beige...


----------



## lvmhgirl

Added a black Kencott jacket to my Burberry collection &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## GemsBerry

4purse said:


> Sorry, I don't know why my pic is SO large



You inspired me to take mod pic with my Maidstone 
the jacket is Burberry Brit.


----------



## 4purse

GemsBerry said:


> You inspired me to take mod pic with my Maidstone
> the jacket is Burberry Brit.




I love the color of your Maidstone and it looks great with the Brit jacket. Do they still make the Maidstone in this color?  It's such a great neutral.


----------



## GemsBerry

4purse said:


> I love the color of your Maidstone and it looks great with the Brit jacket. Do they still make the Maidstone in this color?  It's such a great neutral.



Thank you dear. I think it was seasonal color, Nordstrom exclusive. Burberry didn't carry it (at least in US).


----------



## ssommer

shadowplay said:


> I love that color! I've been considering getting a Medium Mildenhall as well but haven't seen one in person so I can't decide. How do you like the leather?


Hi! Sorry it took so long for me to respond.  

I LOVE IT; the leather is very soft but keeps the shape.  I think it definitely will win you over in person.  Very understated


----------



## jenniferandike

I will try again to post a picture, I am new so I am not quite sure what I am doing wrong


----------



## Rikilove10

My first "new" Burberry item: Porter continental wallet in navy, from Nordstrom. It goes perfectly with my secondhand Burberry bag purchase from earlier this year. Love this wallet!


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnie159 said:


> my very small Burberry's family ))))))


What a cute navy blue Burberry family!&#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127997;


----------



## bunnie159

thank you,  uhpharm01, ...


----------



## Fefeegirl

Hi everyone 
Hope this is a suitable thread for my question? Please forgive me if it's not! 
I am trying to order a burberry flat, ( Photo attached) But they currently have only size 39 or 41, I normally wear a size 40 in most shoes with the exception of some open sandals, which I wear 39 or 39.5  
Please advice if these run small or large, should I order 41 or 39? 
Will they stretch after some wears? 

Thank you all very much in advance for your help.


----------



## Breadnbrie

My medium Clifton and medium Banner!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Fefeegirl said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope this is a suitable thread for my question? Please forgive me if it's not!
> I am trying to order a burberry flat, ( Photo attached) But they currently have only size 39 or 41, I normally wear a size 40 in most shoes with the exception of some open sandals, which I wear 39 or 39.5
> Please advice if these run small or large, should I order 41 or 39?
> Will they stretch after some wears?
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance for your help.


Hi, burberry flats run small in my opinion. are you a true size 10? if so,a euro 41 would be good for you.


----------



## FairGrape

Taken from my IG [emoji173]️


----------



## chihuahuagal

Love these bags!!!


----------



## Ha Bui

Here is my new Maidstone


----------



## luxoutlet

I love all the canvas Burberry and Rucksack backpack!


----------



## GemsBerry

Ha Bui said:


> Here is my new Maidstone


Gorgeous! Do they still sell it or you got it pre-loved? I wanted this color and now it's sold out everywhere.


----------



## lvmhgirl

Some new additions to my little Burberry collection [emoji173]️


----------



## LeilaCreates

I just ordered this buckle crossbody bag from Burberry! Can’t wait to see it in real life!


----------



## GemsBerry

LeilaCreates said:


> View attachment 3957781
> 
> I just ordered this buckle crossbody bag from Burberry! Can’t wait to see it in real life!


She's a beauty! can you please follow up with what fits inside?


----------



## missholly1212

Burberry Haymarket Small Dinton


----------



## Rikilove10

I've added two more beauties to my collection since my last post to this thread in October 2016. Now, I have two bags and two wallets. Love them all. ♡♡♡
Dutton Hobo bag in lambskin leather
Vintage quilted shoulder bag (official name unknown)
Grain Check Porter Continental wallet
House Check Porter Continental wallet


----------



## dammie

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## harrietvane

Just bought my first Burberry bag as the perfect souvenir in my favorite town, London. 
Went to the London Outlet cause I wanted a blue green color which is not available in the recent collection. And I got lucky. 
Burberry Camberley small, caledon blue


----------



## shaezie

harrietvane said:


> Just bought my first Burberry bag as the perfect souvenir in my favorite town, London.
> Went to the London Outlet cause I wanted a blue green color which is not available in the recent collection. And I got lucky.
> Burberry Camberley small, caledon blue



Lovely bag and colour. ^-^


----------



## harrietvane

shaezie said:


> Lovely bag and colour. ^-^


Thank you, I am so happy to have found her!
Just bought a new pair of my favorite chelsea boots cause the colour matches so perfectly.


----------



## shaezie

harrietvane said:


> Thank you, I am so happy to have found her!
> Just bought a new pair of my favorite chelsea boots cause the colour matches so perfectly.



That's gorgeous. ^-^


----------



## thwayset21

That's such a lovely bag.


----------



## harrietvane

thwayset21 said:


> That's such a lovely bag.


Thanks, still over the moon.


----------



## Bmello

I bought this Burberry bucket bag back in 2017. Don't know the name. My first Burberry


----------



## terite

Bmello said:


> I bought this Burberry bucket bag back in 2017. Don't know the name. My first Burberry


Might be an Ashby
t


----------



## Aerdem

My fraternal twins- medium Dk88’s in honey and in metallic silver.


----------



## hotjetset

I don't usually carry small bags but this one works when I don't need to carry around a lot of extra stuff.
Burberry Small Leather D Ring Bright Coral Pink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Part 1: Silks & Burberry Beauty


----------



## missholly1212

harrietvane said:


> Just bought my first Burberry bag as the perfect souvenir in my favorite town, London.
> Went to the London Outlet cause I wanted a blue green color which is not available in the recent collection. And I got lucky.
> Burberry Camberley small, caledon blue


Lovely, I’ve just got it in dark sand.


----------



## vannguyen57

I love my brown Burberry purse.
How com I can't add the image.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

The day before Thanksgiving, I snagged a black Burberry diamond quilted jacket for my mom for Christmas on sale for $410 on Burberry.com (they're still on sale, if anyone is interested).  The quilted isn't my style (I prefer the trench), but my mom has always wanted one, and (unlike me) she is too frugal to spoil herself with designer goods.  She's really helped me out with babysitting this year (and saved me way more than $410 in the process), so I wanted to get her something nice.


----------



## nathart

My cute friend in the passenger seat


----------



## chvdtn

Just picked up this three studded document holder/briefcase from this last fw19/20 collection and I'm literally in love.


----------



## LlianaloveLV

Nice to see some LVs in there


MaryLVLover said:


> Here the interior


----------



## ConsciFashion

Burberry Haymarket Hobo


----------



## IntheOcean

ConsciFashion said:


> Burberry Haymarket Hobo


Nice!


----------



## cecilienor

Burberry trenchcoat, jacket &scarves


----------



## Allexis

My birthday present


----------



## IntheOcean

Allexis said:


> My birthday present
> 
> View attachment 4719678


Happy Birthday! That's a really cute Banner, congrats!


----------



## Allexis

IntheOcean said:


> Happy Birthday! That's a really cute Banner, congrats!



Thank you  I was thinking between the Banner and small Belt bag (antique rose colour) but decided to go with Banner - I really liked the vintage check strap and check lining inside the bag....the colour and size works perfect for me, as well....so happy ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

Allexis said:


> Thank you  I was thinking between the Banner and small Belt bag (antique rose colour) but decided to go with Banner - I really liked the vintage check strap and check lining inside the bag....the colour and size works perfect for me, as well....so happy ❤️


The check lining looks amazing, I agree. Better than black, it makes it so much easier to see your items!


----------



## kaido

awesome


----------



## Allexis

If someone is looking for a vintage check Banner bag, one has just become available on The outnet - https://www.theoutnet.com/en-ie/shop/product/burberry/top-handle/top-handle-bags/banner-checked-canvas-paneled-pebbled-leather-tote/10516758729039899


----------



## MaseratiMomma

BURBERRY Tote bag
Nylon with leather trim Blue plaid
Burberry Watch
Burberry Weekend Parfum


----------



## LJNLori

Looking for this bag for my daughter.  Any idea on the name or where I can find it?  She really wants it and I really want to find it for her.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I customized this basic tote with leather cord and a homemade tassel. My first Burberry! Now I have a cashmere scarf too.

Anyone else customize?


----------



## IntheOcean

BowieFan1971 said:


> I customized this basic tote with leather cord and a homemade tassel. My first Burberry! Now I have a cashmere scarf too.
> 
> Anyone else customize?


Looks really pretty, the tassel adds quite a bit of character and detail to the bag! The cord will surely protect the handles from wear and tear.


----------



## BowieFan1971

IntheOcean said:


> Looks really pretty, the tassel adds quite a bit of character and detail to the bag! The cord will surely protect the handles from wear and tear.



Thanks! There was some fraying of the canvas only at the top of the handle, and she was just a little too basic, so I thought this would be a subtle but effective (and cost effective) way to add some flair.


----------



## Monics

My classic, bought in 2008 I think


----------



## nessk

My Burberry Pocket bag came in today! My SA also gave me some mooncakes but I guess since they aren't doing special boxes this year (they were from a local shop), she also gave me this little card/dice set.


----------



## Efenig91

Hi everyone! I am trying to rebuild my Burberry collection and decided to start with something a little different and purchased the black Logo Appliqué Cotton Hood. It is a great accessory for the winter as it comes up to just under your chin. My original Burberry collection was: Blue Nuckbuck tote, a men’s wallet (cannot recall the style) Haymarket Check belt in Brown and Grey, white slim-fit button down, check pajama pants in blue, a pair of sunglasses, and a t-shirt. Needless to say, my SA could spot me from a mile away and was already picking things out before I walked in the store. Love everyone’s items I’ve seen on here so far!


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Finally but the bullet and got my first Burberry Trench. A bit silly since I live in California, but I’ve always loved their coats. Took advantage of the Sak’s gift card promo, and probably going to get the scarf as well!


----------



## GemsBerry

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Finally but the bullet and got my first Burberry Trench. A bit silly since I live in California, but I’ve always loved their coats. Took advantage of the Sak’s gift card promo, and probably going to get the scarf as well!


Neat. Does it run TTS?


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

GemsBerry said:


> Neat. Does it run TTS?



I think so! I got a UK 6, and I usually Wear a US size 4.
The Kensington is a looser fit though. I’ve heard to size up for Chelsea.


----------



## GemsBerry

birkenstocksandcode said:


> I think so! I got a UK 6, and I usually Wear a US size 4.
> The Kensington is a looser fit though. I’ve heard to size up for Chelsea.


Got you, thanks! I was in between sizes before and had to pass on jackets for that reason. for the price I want a perfect fit, I will try again.


----------



## moissydan98

adorable small haymarket tote with my prada mermaid charm


----------



## IntheOcean

daniellainez67 said:


> adorable small haymarket tote with my prada mermaid charm
> View attachment 4897735


Pretty bag and the mermaid charm is sooo cute! (I know I'm partial to Prada, but still!)


----------



## moissydan98

IntheOcean said:


> Pretty bag and the mermaid charm is sooo cute! (I know I'm partial to Prada, but still!)


thank you so much


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Finally but the bullet and got my first Burberry Trench. A bit silly since I live in California, but I’ve always loved their coats. Took advantage of the Sak’s gift card promo, and probably going to get the scarf as well!



update, got the scarf too, and I’m so in love with the combination.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just rebought a bag like one I sold last year...


----------



## rosiier

Burberry Trench Coat @ the MET Fashion exhibit. It’s an ombre fade


----------



## Efenig91

rosiier said:


> Burberry Trench Coat @ the MET Fashion exhibit. It’s an ombre fade
> 
> View attachment 4928386


Love your bag! It goes nicely with your new coat


----------



## rosiier

Efenig91 said:


> Love your bag! It goes nicely with your new coat



thank you so much!


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Me in my absolute favourite boots! These boots have a tendency to bloom but with the right treatment, you can easily keep them brand new looking!


----------



## Gravitsap

Mickeyscloset said:


> Me in my absolute favourite boots! These boots have a tendency to bloom but with the right treatment, you can easily keep them brand new looking!


Love it


----------



## fairiesintheforest

beautiful!


----------



## jasmine007

rosiier said:


> Burberry Trench Coat @ the MET Fashion exhibit. It’s an ombre fade
> 
> View attachment 4928386


Very stylish, is the trench “long” or “medium” size ?


----------



## rosiier

jasmine007 said:


> Very stylish, is the trench “long” or “medium” size ?



I think it’s the long trench. Its been a while since I bought it lol


----------



## BringMyBurberry

I still love this watch as much as the day I got it!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

My favorite kilt in my collection.


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## BringMyBurberry

Blue, grey and black perfection!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

rosiier said:


> Burberry Trench Coat @ the MET Fashion exhibit. It’s an ombre fade
> 
> View attachment 4928386


I love your OOTD combo. You made me wanna look into that Gucci bag again. I fall in and out of love with it so often... How do you like it?


----------



## BringMyBurberry

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just rebought a bag like one I sold last year...


Lovely!


----------



## rosiier

BringMyBurberry said:


> I love your OOTD combo. You made me wanna look into that Gucci bag again. I fall in and out of love with it so often... How do you like it?


Thank you! I really enjoy it a lot. It’s been with me for a few years now and still looks new. It holds up its shape well, despite being overstuffed. It holds a LOT, I manage to even stuff a book in there with my daily crap. I struggle to find a nice tote that doesn’t look like a casual work tote, that I can dress up with and the dionysus is perfect for it. I get a lot of compliments on it from strangers. It’s my most easy to pair bag with outfits. The one function I really enjoy about it, is the inner pocket divides. It has a secret pocket in the front under the flap and in the back too. It makes being able to find things super easy. Its a fairly organized, structured bag lol


----------



## BringMyBurberry

rosiier said:


> Thank you! I really enjoy it a lot. It’s been with me for a few years now and still looks new. It holds up its shape well, despite being overstuffed. It holds a LOT, I manage to even stuff a book in there with my daily crap. I struggle to find a nice tote that doesn’t look like a casual work tote, that I can dress up with and the dionysus is perfect for it. I get a lot of compliments on it from strangers. It’s my most easy to pair bag with outfits. The one function I really enjoy about it, is the inner pocket divides. It has a secret pocket in the front under the flap and in the back too. It makes being able to find things super easy. Its a fairly organized, structured bag lol


Super! I am gonna start looking into it again. I do not have anything from Gucci. This bag might be the push I need to explore the brand. I saw it in python in Vegas some years ago. It was the closest I got to pulling the trigger. Thanks for your feedback. It was really helpful!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

This is one of my favorites!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

nessk said:


> My Burberry Pocket bag came in today! My SA also gave me some mooncakes but I guess since they aren't doing special boxes this year (they were from a local shop), she also gave me this little card/dice set.
> 
> View attachment 4859520
> View attachment 4859521


I simply LOVE this color combo!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Allexis said:


> My birthday present
> 
> View attachment 4719678


Is this the Baby size? - How do you like it so far?


----------



## BringMyBurberry

I know I've been overcasting, but this thread makes me feel right at home!


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## IntheOcean

BringMyBurberry said:


> I know I've been overcasting, but this thread makes me feel right at home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052548
> View attachment 5052549


Very pretty! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BringMyBurberry

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing


You are very welcome.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

The warmest and most comfortable peacoat ever!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Unsure if I shared this one. ---- Totally recommend getting large BURBERRY scarves to use as throws instead of Hermes overpriced blankets (which I also love... don't judge... LOL)


----------



## BringMyBurberry

The basics!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

in case you need a blessing! - My skills are not that great, though.


----------



## beachbabe90

BringMyBurberry said:


> The warmest and most comfortable peacoat ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053559




Ooooh I love this peacoat! The cut and lines are sublime!


----------



## VSUVUS

Everything I own in Burberry - such a sucker for the print  

not pictured: I guess I also have a vintage check print glasses case (just the case!) if that counts lol

Hoping to add a bucket hat, a vintage check baseball cap and a scarf in the future


----------



## BringMyBurberry

VSUVUS said:


> Everything I own in Burberry - such a sucker for the print
> 
> not pictured: I guess I also have a vintage check print glasses case (just the case!) if that counts lol
> 
> Hoping to add a bucket hat, a vintage check baseball cap and a scarf in the future
> 
> View attachment 5082858


That brown strap!


----------



## Boujee Baroness

VSUVUS said:


> Everything I own in Burberry - such a sucker for the print
> 
> not pictured: I guess I also have a vintage check print glasses case (just the case!) if that counts lol
> 
> Hoping to add a bucket hat, a vintage check baseball cap and a scarf in the future
> 
> View attachment 5082858


I love the set


----------



## Work_For_Purse

BringMyBurberry said:


> Unsure if I shared this one. ---- Totally recommend getting large BURBERRY scarves to use as throws instead of Hermes overpriced blankets (which I also love... don't judge... LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053573
> View attachment 5053574


This is next on my list!  i am eyeing on this baby... does it snag easily?


----------



## terite

Work_For_Purse said:


> This is next on my list!  i am eyeing on this baby... does it snag easily?


Nobody wants my opinion!
But yes, they are vulnerable!! - but I can't say if that EXACT one does.
I know I have tried to unsnag a few - and I have one that I have guarded and babied - and noticed a hole in it last week - oh - frustrating.
BUT it was a thrift sale find - and it is a looser weave.
What is the content of that one? Mine you can see the weave - so I knew it would be vulnerable.
Next time I see it I will send a photo. It is around here somewhere.
You have such interesting purchases!
t


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Work_For_Purse said:


> This is next on my list!  i am eyeing on this baby... does it snag easily?


Sorry for taking so long to respond. Yes. It snags like nothing, but I do not mind since I'm using it as a blanket/throw.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Guys, selling this bag is one of my biggest handbag regrets. If you see it anywhere, would you please let me know. I found some online but they are totally above retail now.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Just sharing this bag in some kind of basic action... 





This is me in figurine format, by the way.


----------



## terite

BringMyBurberry said:


> Just sharing this bag in some kind of basic action...
> View attachment 5212991
> View attachment 5212992
> View attachment 5212993
> View attachment 5212994
> 
> This is me in figurine format, by the way.


This looks gorgeous. Nice figurine too - wearing the Burberry trench!
t


----------



## topglamchic

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## dooneybaby




----------



## IntheOcean

dooneybaby said:


> View attachment 5236198
> View attachment 5236197
> View attachment 5236199


Lovely collection! The bag is just stunning with all those belts  Do you carry it often?


----------



## dooneybaby

IntheOcean said:


> Lovely collection! The bag is just stunning with all those belts  Do you carry it often?


At the most I carry it twice a  year.


----------



## IntheOcean

dooneybaby said:


> At the most I carry it twice a  year.


Such a poor cost-per-wear ratio, but... Guilty of that myself.


----------



## 0Sakura0

Recently found at savers~ idk if it's real or not, but I usually find lots of new/used coach or vera Bradley stuff so I assumed there was a chance it was real. Looked real enough


----------



## northernpurse

I always find myself returning to Burberry. Their classics are timeless and the new styles are edgy, looking forward to seeing where the brand goes. (I have a Kensington (med length) black leather Manor bag and a wool/silk scarf)


----------



## dooneybaby

IntheOcean said:


> Such a poor cost-per-wear ratio, but... Guilty of that myself.


I used to wear it more often, but the leather scratches so easily. The bag is more than 10 years old.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

After years looking for this oversized scarf, finally!!!! It is almost a blanket. Super edgy!


----------



## IntheOcean

BringMyBurberry said:


> After years looking for this oversized scarf, finally!!!! It is almost a blanket. Super edgy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259982
> View attachment 5259983
> View attachment 5259984
> View attachment 5259985


Looks really good on you!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

IntheOcean said:


> Looks really good on you!


Thank you  This is one of my favorite collections.


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! Does anyone have the giant tote and can share some pictures and review?


----------



## BringMyBurberry

l.ch. said:


> Hi all! Does anyone have the giant tote and can share some pictures and review?


I do not own the Doodle tote (giant tote) yet. It is on my wish list (coated canvas - mega check). I want to use it as a beach bag. Are you looking for an everyday or travel tote?


----------



## kashr

BringMyBurberry said:


> Just sharing this bag in some kind of basic action...
> View attachment 5212991
> View attachment 5212992
> View attachment 5212993
> View attachment 5212994
> 
> This is me in figurine format, by the way.


I loveeee this bag! And the figurine is so cute! Lol


----------



## l.ch.

BringMyBurberry said:


> I do not own the Doodle tote (giant tote) yet. It is on my wish list (coated canvas - mega check). I want to use it as a beach bag. Are you looking for an everyday or travel tote?


Tbh, I don’t know… probably not for travel, as I hate open bags for travel. I think it would be for work and when traveling by car, not plane or train.
I was looking at this one


----------



## BringMyBurberry

l.ch. said:


> Tbh, I don’t know… probably not for travel, as I hate open bags for travel. I think it would be for work and when traveling by car, not plane or train.
> I was looking at this one


That is super cute! I am bias to say go for it because I love the quality of Burberry bags. However, consider the fact it is an unstructured bag, the canvas will scuff easily because of the size and lack of structure. Also, there is no organizer for it. All that being said, I'd still get it if you want a carefree/low-maintenance tote. --- Actually, I will get it early next year.


This is the one I love.
For the purposes you described, if you carry A LOT of stuff to work, this will serve you well. This thing is massive!


----------



## l.ch.

QUOTE="BringMyBurberry, post: 34890326, member: 742671"]
That is super cute! I am bias to say go for it because I love the quality of Burberry bags. However, consider the fact it is an unstructured bag, the canvas will scuff easily because of the size and lack of structure. Also, there is no organizer for it. All that being said, I'd still get it if you want a carefree/low-maintenance tote. --- Actually, I will get it early next year.
View attachment 5267278

This is the one I love.
For the purposes you described, if you carry A LOT of stuff to work, this will serve you well. This thing is massive!
[/QUOTE]
Nice! There is a similar one on YOOX on sale, in case you are interested.
Yeah, I know it’s massive, that’s why I’m hesitating. Plus the open top and hand carry only. But it looks so good!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

l.ch. said:


> QUOTE="BringMyBurberry, post: 34890326, member: 742671"]
> That is super cute! I am bias to say go for it because I love the quality of Burberry bags. However, consider the fact it is an unstructured bag, the canvas will scuff easily because of the size and lack of structure. Also, there is no organizer for it. All that being said, I'd still get it if you want a carefree/low-maintenance tote. --- Actually, I will get it early next year.
> View attachment 5267278
> 
> This is the one I love.
> For the purposes you described, if you carry A LOT of stuff to work, this will serve you well. This thing is massive!


Nice! There is a similar one on YOOX on sale, in case you are interested.
Yeah, I know it’s massive, that’s why I’m hesitating. Plus the open top and hand carry only. But it looks so good!
[/QUOTE]
I honestly cannot say no to Burberry! I'd give it a try. If it does not work as a work bag, you can use it as a roadtrip bag, farmers market bag, etc. --- Thanks flr the tip! I just ordered the Remington tote. I need to take a handbag break.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Last bag of 2021, so help me God!


----------



## Tblai1987

Just grab this for my daily tote. It rocks


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Tblai1987 said:


> Just grab this for my daily tote. It rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278414


Amazing!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Christmas came early! My first two additions to start my Burberry collection!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5280176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came early! My first two additions to start my Burberry collection!


Beautiful pieces! Once you start, there is no wayback


----------



## HeatherL

BringMyBurberry said:


> Beautiful pieces! Once you start, there is no wayback


Thank you!  I can see that happening already - LOL


----------



## BringMyBurberry

New goodies!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

New in my collecti


----------



## haileybunny

BringMyBurberry said:


> New in my collecti





BringMyBurberry said:


> View attachment 5312436


That scarf is amazing! I've never seen anyone wear that one before.


----------



## Pinkie*

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5280176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas came early! My first two additions to start my Burberry collection!


Love this combo


----------



## petiteinparis

I only have a Burberry Trench Coat, but I'm dying to get my hands on one of their handbags!


----------



## Lavvy

Hey beautiful people, I'm new to the forum in general but I've gained a lot of helpful information from here throughout the years. I'm slowly getting into my collection, and I've just gotten a piece from Burberry!! I've been in love with this brand forever, since I was 13 or 14;  I'd been lusting over their coats and leather goods for more than half my life. I have almost the entire collection of all their women's fragrances XD or maybe at least half of them. Well the older versions at least (I realised they released new lines with new packaging recently).

Here's a picture of the small Soft Banner in Sepia Grey I've just gotten recently!!





It's so soft and glossy!! I haven't seen people talk about the soft banner much, so here it is!!

Also oops pardon the incredibly horrible lighting. I took this at night and my walls are mint green.

Now I'm eyeing a new piece for work - and I stumbled across the Camberley. It's gorgeous!! I just need some help here - I can't decide between two sizes; small or medium. Would really appreciate if anyone can share their experiences with any (or both) of these sizes and mod shots would be deeply appreciated!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Lavvy said:


> Hey beautiful people, I'm new to the forum in general but I've gained a lot of helpful information from here throughout the years. I'm slowly getting into my collection, and I've just gotten a piece from Burberry!! I've been in love with this brand forever, since I was 13 or 14;  I'd been lusting over their coats and leather goods for more than half my life. I have almost the entire collection of all their women's fragrances XD or maybe at least half of them. Well the older versions at least (I realised they released new lines with new packaging recently).
> 
> Here's a picture of the small Soft Banner in Sepia Grey I've just gotten recently!!
> View attachment 5393602
> View attachment 5393603
> View attachment 5393604
> View attachment 5393605
> 
> It's so soft and glossy!! I haven't seen people talk about the soft banner much, so here it is!!
> 
> Also oops pardon the incredibly horrible lighting. I took this at night and my walls are mint green.
> 
> Now I'm eyeing a new piece for work - and I stumbled across the Camberley. It's gorgeous!! I just need some help here - I can't decide between two sizes; small or medium. Would really appreciate if anyone can share their experiences with any (or both) of these sizes and mod shots would be deeply appreciated!!


Welcome to the Purse Forum! That Banner is very pretty, Sepia Grey is a gorgeous color, neutral but not boring. Looks good against the mint green walls, btw  Don't have the Camberley bag, but I think the size you should get depends on how much you're going to carry in it. The Medium, from the photos, at least, seems to be quite large. And Burberry bags made of leather tend to be on the heavier side, from my experience. So if the Small will be able to fit all of your things, then I think that's the size you should go with. Also, what's your height and body frame?


----------



## rowdy3

Just bought this at the outlet.


----------



## GemsBerry

rowdy3 said:


> Just bought this at the outlet.
> View attachment 5676198


Neat!


----------

